#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  OPEN BRIEF van Ali Eddaoudi...

## Fillastiene

Beste land en geloofsgenoten,

Ik weet niet wat jullie denken, maar zelf kan ik het debat rondom de Islam niet meer volgen zonder woedend te worden. Dan heb je ook nog het begrip antisemitisme, ik kan dit niet meer aanhoren. Veel van onze land en geloofsgenoten komen al te graag opdraven om zich te verdedigen en aan te tonen dat zij niets tegen de joden hebben. Jammer dat we ons laten meeslepen in dit debat en daardoor onnodig veel vooroordelen bevestigen. Waar blijft de media als het om onze belangen gaat, zijn zij alleen in een verhaal genteresseerd als het weer eens fout gaat met onze jongetjes of staan ze ons ook bij in deze moeilijke tijd waarin moslims tot ******lakken zijn gereduceerd?
Eerlijk gezegd ga ik over mijn nek van autochtonen, waarvan hun eigen voorouders overigens meer joden hebben laten vergassen dan dat Marokkaantjes kunnen pesten, die hun handen aan de Marokkaan willen schoonvegen.
Feit blijft dat antisemitisme iets is waar we inderdaad mee te maken hebben. Bagatelliseren en ontkennen is net zo dom als hieraan schuldig zijn. Maar overdrijft Nederland niet als ze op basis van enkele meldingen en een stel pubers haar conclusie trekt?
Inderdaad wordt er in Koran ook niet heel liefkozend over de jood gesproken, maar er staat nergens dat je joden dan maar moet discrimineren en lastigvallen.
Ik weet niet anders dan dat ook onze jeugd verkeerd is opgevoed, trouwens is haat en discriminatie niet iets wat we overal tegenkomen?
Het is maar waar je de aandacht op wilt vestigen, neem nou de toenemende agressie en haat jegens de moslims. De jacht op moskeen, het islamitisch onderwijs en de onderdrukking van de islamitische vrouwen door niet moslims. Deze problemen zijn vele malen groter en krijgen nauwelijks de aandacht. 
Het probleem van ons moslims is dat we alles slikken, we zijn gewend om onderdrukt te worden en komen niet in opstand tegen de machthebbers. Ook integreren we wel degelijk, want we zijn onze manier van indirecte boodschappen zenden verloren geraakt. Tegenwoordig zeggen we alles op directe wijze en bootsen Hollanders na, met het gevolg dat onze kritiek op hen als extreem wordt gezien. Wanneer overigens een moslim zegt lastiggevallen of gediscrimineerd te zijn, dan wordt er altijd gevraagd of het niet alleen een gevoel is wat diegene heeft. De een wordt meteen geloofd en de ander mag eerst aantonen dat hij gediscrimineerd wordt. Dit is typisch Nederlands, wij kunnen daar helaas slecht mee omgaan en laten het dan vaak maar zo.
Mijn joodse schoonvader, die zelf tot aan zijn dood toe een grote hekel had aan christenen en andere autochtonen, zei me altijd dat wij moslims te dom en te zacht waren. Nu een halfjaar na zijn dood begin ik steeds meer te begrijpen wat hij hiermee bedoelde. Marokkaanse snotneuzen kunnen nog veel leren van de jood om de hoek. Wij moeten weten wanneer we iets moeten zeggen en hoe we zaken brengen. 
Nederlanders halen zaken door elkaar en rukken veel dingen uit hun context, zo zouden onze jongeren stelselmatig de joden lastigvallen. Zo snugger zijn onze jongeren niet en ik geloof oprecht dat het gewoon baldadigheid is en een beetje papegaaiengedrag. Neem nou de leuzen als: Hamas, hamas, alle joden aan het gas. Dit is door witte Nederlandse voetbalsupporters bedacht en niet door onze slimme Marokkaantjes. De voetbalvandalen vind ik trouwens vele malen gevaarlijker, juist omdat het wel hun voorouders waren die bij de NSB zaten. 
Neen, Jongeren uit Amsterdam uitten alleen hun gevoelens van medelijden dat ze hebben met de Palestijnen. Maar laten we hier er niet al te zielig over doen en die gasten gewoon aanpakken. Het ontbreekt hen naar mijn idee aan daadkracht en een sterk optreden van de overheid en dus ook de politie op straat, maar moeten alle Marokkanen en moslims daarvoor boeten? Stop de hetze tegen de moslims en realiseer dat op deze manier echte haat wordt gekweekt. Dan iets waar ik woedend van kan worden. Er zijn actualiteitenprogrammas die ons beelden van bijvoorbeeld de Kristalnacht voorschotelen, dit om duidelijk te maken dat het wel eens die kant op kan gaan met de joden in Amsterdam. Een smerige vergelijking die niet opgaat en dit zijn dan ook de dingen die we niet langer moeten slikken.
Ik roep daarom alle Marokkanen op om waakzaam te zijn, zich te verenigen en zich openlijk tegen deze hetze uit te spreken. Verdedig jezelf tegen deze intolerante kaaskoppen en doe er alles aan om het beeld wat zij van de k-Marokkaan hebben niet te bevestigen. Laat je van je beste kant zien, ga studeren, werken en zorg goed voor hen die niet op eigen benen kunnen staan. Laat je niet intimideren en beledigen. Wees trots op wie je bent en laat ze dat niet van je afnemen, anders zijn we verloren!

Ali Eddaoudi

----------


## Zagora

Ik weet niet of ik hier om moet lachen of om moet huilen.

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

> _Geplaatst door Fillastiene_ 
> *
> Ik roep daarom alle Marokkanen op om waakzaam te zijn, zich te verenigen en zich openlijk tegen deze hetze uit te spreken. Verdedig jezelf tegen deze intolerante kaaskoppen en doe er alles aan om het beeld wat zij van de k-Marokkaan hebben niet te bevestigen. Laat je van je beste kant zien, ga studeren, werken en zorg goed voor hen die niet op eigen benen kunnen staan. Laat je niet intimideren en beledigen. Wees trots op wie je bent en laat ze dat niet van je afnemen, anders zijn we verloren!
> 
> Ali Eddaoudi*



Hij roept Marokkanen op zich te verrenigen...........

yeah right Ali........

----------


## Waterval

> _Geplaatst door ZbaqZbaq_ 
> *Hij roept Marokkanen op zich te verrenigen...........
> 
> yeah right Ali........*



_... en om te studeren ( het is verenigen ).



ps: (  )_

----------


## Fillastiene

> _Geplaatst door Zagora_ 
> *Ik weet niet of ik hier om moet lachen of om moet huilen.*


Waarom begin je niet gewoon met reageren op wat hij te vertellen heeft?

----------


## Fillastiene

> _Geplaatst door ZbaqZbaq_ 
> *Hij roept Marokkanen op zich te verrenigen...........
> 
> yeah right Ali........*


Cynisme siert je niet.

----------


## Zagora

> _Geplaatst door Fillastiene_ 
> *Waarom begin je niet gewoon met reageren op wat hij te vertellen heeft?*


Dat zou nog te veel eer voor hem zijn. Iemand die een zin schrijft als deze; " Het probleem van ons moslims is dat we alles slikken, *we zijn gewend om onderdrukt te worden*  en komen niet in opstand tegen de machthebbers" kan ik niet meer serieus nemen

----------


## Fillastiene

> _Geplaatst door Zagora_ 
> *Dat zou nog te veel eer voor hem zijn. Iemand die een zin schrijft als deze; " Het probleem van ons moslims is dat we alles slikken, we zijn gewend om onderdrukt te worden  en komen niet in opstand tegen de machthebbers" kan ik niet meer serieus nemen*


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Zou het niet gewoon zo zijn dat je hier simpelweg geen reactie op kun geven. Waarom vind jij deze zin zo onserieusneembaar? Wanneer een moslim zich zo voelt, mag je daar toch niet denigrerend op reageren? Ik bedoel, schrijft Ali Eddaoudi dit voor de lol?

Wat ik altijd zo bizar vind. Moslims mogen hun zogenaamde onderbuikgevoelens niet uiten. Maar 'oude' bewoners van een wijk, die niet meer kunnen sjoelen door K-Marokkanen, worden wel serieus genomen...

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

> _Geplaatst door Fillastiene_ 
> *Cynisme siert je niet.*



het is geen cynisme.....maar pure wantrouwen over de oprechtheid waarmee hij dit zegt.

----------


## Waterval

> _Geplaatst door ZbaqZbaq_ 
> *het is geen cynisme.....maar pure wantrouwen over de oprechtheid waarmee hij dit zegt.*


_Zoals de waard is...._

----------


## Fillastiene

> _Geplaatst door ZbaqZbaq_ 
> *het is geen cynisme.....maar pure wantrouwen over de oprechtheid waarmee hij dit zegt.*


Ow. Je vertrouwt hem dus niet? Denk jij nu in termen van eigenbelang enzo?

----------


## Zagora

We zijn gewend om onderdrukt te worden en komen niet in opstand tegen de machthebbers, is een zin die zo uit Het Kapitaal is geplukt. Het suggereert dat moslims in een totalitaire staat hebben geleefd waarin ze geen rechten hadden en stelselmatig onderdrukt werden. Nu vraag ik je om deze zin te vergelijken met de werkelijkheid waarin moslims de laatste tientallen jaren hebben geleefd. Dit is gewoon demagogie ten top en dient geen enkel ander doel dan het zelfmedelijden van hem en zijn medemoslims te voeden.

----------


## Working Gir

waar is deze brief geplaatst?
Waar heb je die brief dus vandaan geplukt?
Ik vind de toon een beetje overdreven.
Tuurlijk is er nu een nare sfeer rondom de islam en worden wij allemaal over een kam geschoren.
Maar ik proef twee dingen in die brief: aan de ene kant zijn we slachtoffers en aan de andere kant vind hij dat bepaalde marokkaantjes niet opgevoed zijn.
Ik had een meer genuanceerde brief verwacht.Dit is een lachertje en precies waar nederlanders ons van verdenken: dat we ons altijd het slachtoffer voelen.
Rot op met die slachtoffer rol!

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

> _Geplaatst door Fillastiene_ 
> *Ow. Je vertrouwt hem dus niet? Denk jij nu in termen van eigenbelang enzo?*



ja

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

> _Geplaatst door Working Gir_ 
> *
> Rot op met die slachtoffer rol!*


Slachtoffer ben je of dat ben je niet. De vraag is alleen, laat je het erbij zitten of ga je er wat aan doen.

----------


## Fillastiene

> _Geplaatst door Working Gir_ 
> *waar is deze brief geplaatst?
> Waar heb je die brief dus vandaan geplukt?*


Waarom zo aanvallend?
Ik heb deze brief nergens vandaan geplukt. Ik heb hem gekregen. 




> Ik vind de toon een beetje overdreven.
> Tuurlijk is er nu een nare sfeer rondom de islam en worden wij allemaal over een kam geschoren.


Waarom zou er niet overdreven worden gereageerd op het feit dat rondom de Islam een nare sfeer is gecreeerd en dat we over n kam worden geschoren? Wat moet er dan meer gebeuren, eer de mond open mag gaan? Razia's...




> Maar ik proef twee dingen in die brief: aan de ene kant zijn we slachtoffers en aan de andere kant vind hij dat bepaalde marokkaantjes niet opgevoed zijn. Ik had een meer genuanceerde brief verwacht.


De schrijver heeft de zaken van twee kanten belicht. Het feit dat er een probleem is in Nederland, namelijk de negatieve beeldvorming, maar dat wij Marokkanen, Moslims ook moeten proberen onze eigen zooi op te ruimen. Nou! Als dat geen zelfkritiek is.




> Dit is een lachertje en precies waar nederlanders ons van verdenken: dat we ons altijd het slachtoffer voelen.
> Rot op met die slachtoffer rol!


Ephimenco... Wat is dat toch met die term? En hoe passen we dat toe? Zelfkritiek? Iemand handleiding...

----------


## Fillastiene

> _Geplaatst door ZbaqZbaq_ 
> *ja*


Tsja, dat kan. Waarom?  :cheefbek:

----------


## Charkiya

> _Geplaatst door Zagora_ 
> *We zijn gewend om onderdrukt te worden en komen niet in opstand tegen de machthebbers, is een zin die zo uit Het Kapitaal is geplukt. Het suggereert dat moslims in een totalitaire staat hebben geleefd waarin ze geen rechten hadden en stelselmatig onderdrukt werden.*


Feitelijk waar




> Nu vraag ik je om deze zin te vergelijken met de werkelijkheid waarin moslims de laatste tientallen jaren hebben geleefd.


Zie je slimme, hij heeft het over het algemeen, niet aleen over de laatste tientallen jaren, niet alleen over Ons Moslims In Nederland...

----------


## Zagora

> _Geplaatst door Charkiya_ 
> *Feitelijk waar
> 
> 
> 
> Zie je slimme, hij heeft het over het algemeen, niet aleen over de laatste tientallen jaren, niet alleen over Ons Moslims In Nederland...*


Feitelijk waar? Draag die feiten dan eens aan 'slimme'

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

> _Geplaatst door Fillastiene_ 
> *Tsja, dat kan. Waarom? *


omdat ik weet dat als het er echt op aan komt hij liever kiest voor zijn "naam", zijn baan, zijn "status", en het te vriend houden van zijn collega's.

----------


## Charkiya

> _Geplaatst door Zagora_ 
> *Feitelijk waar? Draag die feiten dan eens aan 'slimme'*


moslims hbben in een totalitaire staat geleefd waarin ze geen rechten hadden en stelselmatig onderdrukt werden (nog steeds). De invloed die dit op het gedrag heeft gehad is groot. En daar is dankbaar gebruik van gemaakt toen ze hier kwamen, schandalig uitgebuit werden, en niet in opstand kwamen

----------


## Zagora

> _Geplaatst door Charkiya_ 
> *moslims hbben in een totalitaire staat geleefd waarin ze geen rechten hadden en stelselmatig onderdrukt werden (nog steeds). De invloed die dit op het gedrag heeft gehad is groot. En daar is dankbaar gebruik van gemaakt toen ze hier kwamen, schandalig uitgebuit werden, en niet in opstand kwamen*


Moslims hbben in een totalitaire staat geleefd...je zegt het zelf. Welke tweede-derde of zelfs vierde generatie Marokkaan kan hetzelfde zeggen? Kortom, hij zwetst maar wat en jij doet je stinkende best om wat waarheid in zijn woorden te zien.

----------


## Working Gir

> _Geplaatst door Fillastiene_ 
> *Waarom zo aanvallend?
> Ik heb deze brief nergens vandaan geplukt. Ik heb hem gekregen. 
> 
> Sorry,was niet aanvallend bedoelt.....vroeg mij serieus af waar je die brief vandaan hebt gehaald.Vond de stijl namelijk belabberd voor iemand die een boek heeft geschreven volgens mij ine en emotionele bui geschreven...maar dat terzijde.
> 
> 
> 
> Waarom zou er niet overdreven worden gereageerd op het feit dat rondom de Islam een nare sfeer is gecreeerd en dat we over n kam worden geschoren? Wat moet er dan meer gebeuren, eer de mond open mag gaan? Razia's...
> ...

----------


## Charkiya

> _Geplaatst door Zagora_ 
> *Moslims hbben in een totalitaire staat geleefd...je zegt het zelf.*


ik zei het al eerder  :moe: 




> Welke tweede-derde of zelfs vierde generatie Marokkaan kan hetzelfde zeggen? Kortom, hij zwetst maar wat en jij doet je stinkende best om wat waarheid in zijn woorden te zien.


Die waarheid zat er dus wel. Moet ik je ook nog uitleggen hoe de mentaliteit van ouders kan doorwerken op de opvoeding van kinderen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zagora

> _Geplaatst door Charkiya_ 
> *ik zei het al eerder 
> 
> 
> 
> Die waarheid zat er dus wel. Moet ik je ook nog uitleggen hoe de mentaliteit van ouders kan doorwerken op de opvoeding van kinderen *


Wil je het over mentaliteit hebben of over daadwerkelijke onderdrukking? Ach ga toch met je poppen spelen meisje.

----------


## Charkiya

> _Geplaatst door Zagora_ 
> *Wil je het over mentaliteit hebben of over daadwerkelijke onderdrukking?*


Waar jij het over wilt hebben, het spijt me, interesseert me niet erg. 
Waar Eddaoudi het over heeft is de mentaliteit. Lees de tekst eens voor de grap, echt lezen. "we slikken alles" "we komen niet in opstand". 
Trek deze door naar de situatie nu en geef hem fijn gelijk. 

ring a horn?




> Ach ga toch met je poppen spelen meisje.


Ben helemaal overtuigd  :moe:

----------


## Afrux

> _Geplaatst door Charkiya_ 
> *moslims hbben in een totalitaire staat geleefd waarin ze geen rechten hadden en stelselmatig onderdrukt werden (nog steeds). De invloed die dit op het gedrag heeft gehad is groot. En daar is dankbaar gebruik van gemaakt toen ze hier kwamen, schandalig uitgebuit werden, en niet in opstand kwamen*


Jouw analyse getuigt van weinig kennis van de zaken.

----------


## Charkiya

> _Geplaatst door Afrux_ 
> *Jouw analyse getuigt van weinig kennis van de zaken.*


jouw scherpe onderbouwde opmerking ook  :moe:

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door Charkiya_ 
> *Waar jij het over wilt hebben, het spijt me, interesseert me niet erg. 
> Waar Eddaoudi het over heeft is de mentaliteit. Lees de tekst eens voor de grap, echt lezen. "we slikken alles" "we komen niet in opstand". 
> Trek deze door naar de situatie nu en geef hem fijn gelijk. 
> 
> ring a horn?
> 
> 
> 
> Ben helemaal overtuigd *



Geloof je in massahysterie??
Nee.... Heaas je zit er midden in
Ja...... Gebruik je grijze cellen en niet de witte stof

Gr.P

----------


## Charkiya

> _Geplaatst door papol_ 
> *Geloof je in massahysterie??*


Hoe bedoel je? In termen van 50% van de Nederlanders is bang voor moslims? een hysterische massa die gewillig achter de media aanhuppelt? 

ja




> Nee.... Heaas je zit er midden in
> Ja...... Gebruik je grijze cellen en niet de witte stof
> 
> Gr.P


Zeg Einstein, kwebbel jij maar verder met afrux, die is ook zo scherp

----------


## Zagora

> _Geplaatst door Charkiya_ 
> *Waar jij het over wilt hebben, het spijt me, interesseert me niet erg. 
> Waar Eddaoudi het over heeft is de mentaliteit. Lees de tekst eens voor de grap, echt lezen. "we slikken alles" "we komen niet in opstand". 
> Trek deze door naar de situatie nu en geef hem fijn gelijk. 
> 
> ring a horn?
> 
> *


Hoe jij je voelt (je slikt alles en je komt niet in opstand) is misschien erg treurig maar heeft weinig te maken met de realiteit. Ik kan je gemoedstoestand naar deze situatie doortrekken en dan nog verandert er weinig aan deze realiteit. Dus om hem of jou gelijk te geven zal mij niet lukken. Maar als je er heilig in blijft geloven dat je een land leeft waar je wordt onderdrukt wordt, waar je alles moet slikken en waar je niet in opstand mag komen, kan ik wel begrijpen waarom je zo enthousiast bent over dit zielig kattengejank. Het zit allemaal tussen je oren, nietwaar?

----------


## Charkiya

> _Geplaatst door Zagora_ 
> *Hoe jij je voelt (je slikt alles en je komt niet in opstand)*


Sinds wanneer precies zijn we het over mij gaan hebben 




> is misschien erg treurig maar heeft weinig te maken met de realiteit. Ik kan je gemoedstoestand naar deze situatie doortrekken en dan nog verandert er weinig aan deze realiteit. Dus om hem of jou gelijk te geven zal mij niet lukken.


Toenemende haat, racisme, agressie op moslims, jacht op moskeen en islamitisch onderwijs, discriminatie en achterstelling van moslima's, de stigmatisering, criminalisering en demonisering.... enz hebben niets van doen met de realiteit en bestaan slechts in een ongrijpbare utopie enzo  :blozen: 




> Maar als je er heilig in blijft geloven dat je een land leeft waar je wordt onderdrukt wordt, waar je alles moet slikken en waar je niet in opstand mag komen,


mag ik vragen uit wiens tekst je deze conclusie trekt




> kan ik wel begrijpen waarom je zo enthousiast bent over dit zielig kattengejank. Het zit allemaal tussen je oren, nietwaar?


 :haha:  

"Wanneer overigens een moslim zegt lastiggevallen of gediscrimineerd te zijn, dan wordt er altijd gevraagd of het niet alleen een gevoel is wat diegene heeft. De een wordt meteen geloofd en de ander mag eerst aantonen dat hij gediscrimineerd wordt."

----------


## Tomas

Volgens mij wordt je knetter gek als de wereld door een brievenbus bekijkt.

----------


## Zagora

> _Geplaatst door Charkiya_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Toenemende haat, racisme, agressie op moslims, jacht op moskeen en islamitisch onderwijs, discriminatie en achterstelling van moslima's, de stigmatisering, criminalisering en demonisering.... enz hebben niets van doen met de realiteit en bestaan slechts in een ongrijpbare utopie enzo *



Spuit Elf, daar had ik het niet over. Ik schreef dat het weinig met de realiteit te maken heeft als je zo apodictisch stelt dat moslims zich alles maar laten aanleunen. Maar klaarblijkelijk wil jij alleen maar lezen wat je zelf wilt.




> _Geplaatst door Charkiya_ 
> *
> mag ik vragen uit wiens tekst je deze conclusie trekt*


Jammer dat je de topic niet leest waar je op reageert.






> _Geplaatst door Charkiya_ 
> *
> 
> "Wanneer overigens een moslim zegt lastiggevallen of gediscrimineerd te zijn, dan wordt er altijd gevraagd of het niet alleen een gevoel is wat diegene heeft. De een wordt meteen geloofd en de ander mag eerst aantonen dat hij gediscrimineerd wordt."*


Je kunt er een karikatuur van maken door de moslim zo lijdzaam af te schilderen maar of je er de waarheid recht mee doet is een ander ding. 


Anyway, je opmerkingen die kant noch wal raken werden gemaakt naar aanleiding van een enkele zin die ik eruit had gelicht. Tsja.......

----------


## Zagora

Beste land en geloofsgenoten,

*Ik weet niet wat jullie denken, maar zelf kan ik het debat rondom de Islam niet meer volgen zonder woedend te worden. Dan heb je ook nog het begrip antisemitisme, ik kan dit niet meer aanhoren. Veel van onze land en geloofsgenoten komen al te graag opdraven om zich te verdedigen en aan te tonen dat zij niets tegen de joden hebben. Jammer dat we ons laten meeslepen in dit debat en daardoor onnodig veel vooroordelen bevestigen.*  


Dit zijn onwaarschijnlijk kreupele zinnen waarin hij van de hak op de tak springt. Ik zou er graag iets inhoudelijks over willen zeggen, alleen gaat dat moeilijk als de schrijver niet duidelijk maakt wat hij bedoelt. Wat bedoelt hij met een zin als ; Jammer dat we ons laten meeslepen in dit debat en daardoor onnodig veel vooroordelen bevestigen"


*Waar blijft de media als het om onze belangen gaat, zijn zij alleen in een verhaal genteresseerd als het weer eens fout gaat met onze jongetjes of staan ze ons ook bij in deze moeilijke tijd waarin moslims tot ******lakken zijn gereduceerd?* 

Sinds wanneer is de media een belangenbehartiger voor welke groep dan ook? En hij lult uit zijn nek als hij zegt dat de media nu en in het verleden eenzijdig in zijn berichtgeving was. Ik noem het interview met Mohammed Al Aisatti maar even als voorbeeld. Wat hij en wat veel Marokkanen willen zien is dat elk fout bericht over de Marokkanen uit de media wordt geweerd. 



*Eerlijk gezegd ga ik over mijn nek van autochtonen, waarvan hun eigen voorouders overigens meer joden hebben laten vergassen dan dat Marokkaantjes kunnen pesten, die hun handen aan de Marokkaan willen schoonvegen.* 

Net zoals je de Marokkanen van nu niet verantwoordelijk moet houden voor de mensonterende behandeling die joden in Marokko ten deel kon vallen, zou je de Nederlanders anno nu niet gelijk moeten stellen met hen die de joden de dood in hebben gedreven. Want dan voer je een hele andere discussie.

*Feit blijft dat antisemitisme iets is waar we inderdaad mee te maken hebben. Bagatelliseren en ontkennen is net zo dom als hieraan schuldig zijn. Maar overdrijft Nederland niet als ze op basis van enkele meldingen en een stel pubers haar conclusie trekt?* 

Ik denk dat het gestegen aantal meldingen wel voor zich spreekt. 


*Inderdaad wordt er in Koran ook niet heel liefkozend over de jood gesproken, maar er staat nergens dat je joden dan maar moet discrimineren en lastigvallen.* 

Ratachtig om de taal waarin in de Koran over joden wordt gesproken als 'niet heel liefkozend' te noemen. Hij als imam weet precies in welke termen daarover wordt gesproken.


*Ik weet niet anders dan dat ook onze jeugd verkeerd is opgevoed, trouwens is haat en discriminatie niet iets wat we overal tegenkomen?* 

En dat ze verkeerd zijn opgevoed is een feit waar Ali heel makkelijk aan voorbijgaat. Alsof het een te verwaarlozen factor is.


*Het is maar waar je de aandacht op wilt vestigen, neem nou de toenemende agressie en haat jegens de moslims. De jacht op moskeen, het islamitisch onderwijs en de onderdrukking van de islamitische vrouwen door niet moslims. Deze problemen zijn vele malen groter en krijgen nauwelijks de aandacht.*  

Door termen als jacht, onderdrukking, agressie en haat te gebruiken stelt hij het voor alsof er dagelijks moslims worden gelyncht vanwege hun religie. Hij doet het trouwens voorkomen alsof de negatieve fixatie op moslims geen enkele grond heeft. 


*Het probleem van ons moslims is dat we alles slikken, we zijn gewend om onderdrukt te worden en komen niet in opstand tegen de machthebbers.* 

Waarom hij hier in deze zin toont wat voor dom persoon hij is heb ik al uit de doeken gedaan. 

Ik ben een beetje te moe om nog langer aandacht te besteden aan deze huilebalk.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Zagora_ 
> 
> Ik ben een beetje te moe om nog langer aandacht te besteden aan deze huilebalk.


Die luiheid is wat me het meest irriteert aan buitenlanders.

----------


## BartLM

asjeblieft zagora, blijf reageren hier. 

jij, orakel en mischien nog een of twee zijn de enige die mij ervan weerhouden om de hoop helemaal op te geven.

mischien een grotere letter? een dag in de week vrij nemen?

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door BartLM_ 
> jij, orakel en mischien nog een of twee zijn de enige die mij ervan weerhouden om de hoop helemaal op te geven.


Welke hoop? Waar maak je je nou druk om? Dat er net zulke angstige, slachtofferroldwepende, demagogische Marokkanen zijn als Nederlanders?

----------


## BartLM

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Welke hoop? Waar maak je je nou druk om? Dat er net zulke angstige, slachtofferroldwepende, demagogische Marokkanen zijn als Nederlanders?*



soms vraag ik me af of hier niet alleen de vooroordelen bevestigd worden.

geven de meningen hier een juist beeld van de gemiddelde marokkaan?

een site als deze fungeert toch ook als een uithangbord.

en wat de hoop betreft, ik kan me zorgen maken om het feit dat mogelijk zo'n grote groep in de marokkaanse gemeenschap, geen verantwoordelijkheid voor de nederlandse samenleving lijkt te nemen.

we wonen hier toch met zijn allen. we zullen het samen moeten doen hoor, anders krijgen we een probleem. 

mischien zie ik het te somber hoor. overtuig me van het tegendeel zou ik zeggen.

----------


## lennart

Er wonen nog altijd meer Nederlanders dan Marokkanen in Nederland en ik heb het idee dat veel Nederlanders hun verantwoordelijkheid voor de samenleving absoluut niet dragen. Neem bijvoorbeeld het groot aantal mensen dat niet komt opdagen bij verkiezingen of het enorm aantal WAO'ers in Nederland (meer dan een miljoen nog steeds meen ik).

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door BartLM_ 
> soms vraag ik me af of hier niet alleen de vooroordelen bevestigd worden.


Je hebt nu eenmaal mensen die perfect voldoen aan je vorooordeel.




> geven de meningen hier een juist beeld van de gemiddelde marokkaan?


Geen flauw idee. Als de meningen op de diverse internet fora de gemiddelde menign van de autochtoon weergeven, heeft Charkiya gewoon gelijk en is Zagora een vuile bounty, die heult met de vijand.




> een site als deze fungeert toch ook als een uithangbord.


Nee. Dat is wat jij ervan maakt.




> en wat de hoop betreft, ik kan me zorgen maken om het feit dat mogelijk zo'n grote groep in de marokkaanse gemeenschap, geen verantwoordelijkheid voor de nederlandse samenleving lijkt te nemen.


Dat kan mij nisk schelen, als ze maar stoppen met mijn fietsen jatten. 




> we wonen hier toch met zijn allen. we zullen het samen moeten doen hoor, anders krijgen we een probleem.


Het is ook een vrij land. Ieder zijn mening ieder zijn plek. Zolang we niet aan elkaars spulletjes komen mag je van mij alles denken.




> mischien zie ik het te somber hoor. overtuig me van het tegendeel zou ik zeggen.


Iedere bevolkingsgroep moet een tijdje zowel de meest in het oogspringende criminaliteit plegen gecombineerd met een vreselijke hoeveelheid aan gedemoniseer voordat er zich weer een volgende bevolkingsgroep meldt. Dat waren hiervoor de surinamers, molukkers, turken, kampers, friezen en amsterdammers. In willekeurige volgorde.

Ik heb nu wel weer zin in wat anders. Groningers begin ik best wel een tyffus hekel aan te krijgen. Weet nog niet waarom. Maar hun kop staat me gewoon meestal neit aan. Meestal? Nee, altijd.

----------


## Hoerriya

> (door ZbaqZbaq)Hij roept Marokkanen op zich te verrenigen...........
> 
> yeah right Ali........


Vraagje: Wat is er (volgens jou) mis met Ali Eddaoudi?

Groetjes,

Hoerriya.

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

Laat ik het zo zeggen....

op het moment dat hij gevraagd zou worden om mee te helpen de Marokkanen te verrenigen hij liever kiest voor zich zelf dan voor de gemeenschap.

----------


## Mark

> _Geplaatst door Fillastiene_ 
> *Beste land en geloofsgenoten,
> 
> Ik weet niet wat jullie denken, maar zelf kan ik het debat rondom de Islam niet meer volgen zonder woedend te worden. Dan heb je ook nog het begrip antisemitisme, ik kan dit niet meer aanhoren. Veel van onze land en geloofsgenoten komen al te graag opdraven om zich te verdedigen en aan te tonen dat zij niets tegen de joden hebben. Jammer dat we ons laten meeslepen in dit debat en daardoor onnodig veel vooroordelen bevestigen. Waar blijft de media als het om onze belangen gaat, zijn zij alleen in een verhaal genteresseerd als het weer eens fout gaat met onze jongetjes of staan ze ons ook bij in deze moeilijke tijd waarin moslims tot ******lakken zijn gereduceerd?
> Eerlijk gezegd ga ik over mijn nek van autochtonen, waarvan hun eigen voorouders overigens meer joden hebben laten vergassen dan dat Marokkaantjes kunnen pesten, die hun handen aan de Marokkaan willen schoonvegen.
> Feit blijft dat antisemitisme iets is waar we inderdaad mee te maken hebben. Bagatelliseren en ontkennen is net zo dom als hieraan schuldig zijn. Maar overdrijft Nederland niet als ze op basis van enkele meldingen en een stel pubers haar conclusie trekt?
> Inderdaad wordt er in Koran ook niet heel liefkozend over de jood gesproken, maar er staat nergens dat je joden dan maar moet discrimineren en lastigvallen.
> Ik weet niet anders dan dat ook onze jeugd verkeerd is opgevoed, trouwens is haat en discriminatie niet iets wat we overal tegenkomen?
> Het is maar waar je de aandacht op wilt vestigen, neem nou de toenemende agressie en haat jegens de moslims. De jacht op moskeen, het islamitisch onderwijs en de onderdrukking van de islamitische vrouwen door niet moslims. Deze problemen zijn vele malen groter en krijgen nauwelijks de aandacht. 
> ...


Vooruit dat ik geef het toe, het allemaal de schuld van mij en mijn opa die joden vergaste in de oorlog  :slapen:

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door ZbaqZbaq_ 
> *Laat ik het zo zeggen....
> 
> op het moment dat hij gevraagd zou worden om mee te helpen de Marokkanen te verrenigen hij liever kiest voor zich zelf dan voor de gemeenschap.*



_God je verwijt `m `n voorzienende blik. Niet bij de AEL gaan was slimste wat hij tot nu toe gedaan heeft._

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

> _Geplaatst door Mark_ 
> *Vooruit dat ik geef het toe, het allemaal de schuld van mij en mijn opa die joden vergaste in de oorlog *


Nou dat wil ik niet zeggen......maar dat jij en je opa passief hebben toegkeken vind ik nou ook geen lintje waard.  :wijs:

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *God je verwijt `m `n voorzienende blik. Niet bij de AEL gaan was slimste wat hij tot nu toe gedaan heeft.*



Ja ben er zelf ook heel blij mee....

zeker na zijn optreden in de media waarin hij trots wist te vertellen dat hij al jaren geleden pleite voor spreidingsbeleid

----------


## Mark

> _Geplaatst door ZbaqZbaq_ 
> *Nou dat wil ik niet zeggen......maar dat jij en je opa passief hebben toegkeken vind ik nou ook geen lintje waard. *


Passief? Welnee, mijn opa heeft hard meegewerkt in Duitsland  :duim:

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

> _Geplaatst door Mark_ 
> *Passief? Welnee, mijn opa heeft hard meegewerkt in Duitsland *


Als ik Ayan moet geloven zijn er een hoop mocro's die hem dan wel de hand zouden willen schudden.

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door ZbaqZbaq_ 
> *Ja ben er zelf ook heel blij mee....
> 
> zeker na zijn optreden in de media waarin hij trots wist te vertellen dat hij al jaren geleden pleite voor spreidingsbeleid*



_Laat Ali maar beter buiten de politiek. Politiek is voor dieven. Frauders. Naaiers en Laptophandelaartjes._




 :hihi:

----------


## Mark

> _Geplaatst door ZbaqZbaq_ 
> *Als ik Ayan moet geloven zijn er een hoop mocro's die hem dan wel de hand zouden willen schudden.*


Weet ik niet, ten eerste zijn er alleen nog botjes van hem over en ten tweede was het werk in een strafkamp  :knipoog:

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

> _Geplaatst door Mark_ 
> *Weet ik niet, ten eerste zijn er alleen nog botjes van hem over en ten tweede was het werk in een strafkamp *


:slik:

----------


## Mark

> _Geplaatst door ZbaqZbaq_ 
> *:slik:*


Tja ach, ik zeg altijd maar: zand erover  :loens:  

Die andere opa van me was wat slimmer, die vertopte zich in de plee (vroeger hadden ze een grote ton) toen de Duitsers kwamen  :grote grijns:  

Je kan het nu nog aan mij ruiken  :knipoog:

----------


## Dutchguy

> _Geplaatst door Mark_ 
> *Weet ik niet, ten eerste zijn er alleen nog botjes van hem over en ten tweede was het werk in een strafkamp *


Serieus? De mijne dus ook.

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Laat Ali maar beter buiten de politiek. Politiek is voor dieven. Frauders. Naaiers en Laptophandelaartjes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heheheh....duidelijk dat jij de boeken van Ali nooit gelzen hebt....

volgens jou theorie zou hij dan voor het premierschap moeten gaan  :hihi:

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door ZbaqZbaq_ 
> *heheheh....duidelijk dat jij de boeken van Ali nooit gelzen hebt....
> 
> volgens jou theorie zou hij dan voor het premierschap moeten gaan *



_Wel degelijk gelezen. Ging over zijn jeugd en verleden. Tenzij je wilt zeggen dat hij as we speak (`khoop dat ie `n zaklamp bij zich heeft) aan het roven is._

----------


## Mark

> _Geplaatst door Dutchguy_ 
> *Serieus? De mijne dus ook.*


Hij heeft dat kamp overleefd hoor, is gewoon aan een hersenbloeding overleden.

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Wel degelijk gelezen. Ging over zijn jeugd en verleden. Tenzij je wilt zeggen dat hij as we speak (`khoop dat ie `n zaklamp bij zich heeft) aan het roven is.*


moet je een zakdoekje hebben om het bloeden te stelpen ?

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door ZbaqZbaq_ 
> *moet je een zakdoekje hebben om het bloeden te stelpen ?*


_Ik hou van bloed. Wil jij soms tipp-ex, je scherm is er aan toe._

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

> _Geplaatst door Mark_ 
> *Hij heeft dat kamp overleefd hoor, is gewoon aan een hersenbloeding overleden.*


:slik: again

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Ik hou van bloed. Wil jij soms tipp-ex, je scherm is er aan toe.*


kima qolt lik diek al mara...7na man dirouch kima 'f darkoem .....7na 'n gadmo "BACKSPACE"  :zwaai:

----------


## Dutchguy

> _Geplaatst door Mark_ 
> *Hij heeft dat kamp overleefd hoor, is gewoon aan een hersenbloeding overleden.*


De mijne heeft ook het kamp overleefd maar had een hoofdwond en is daar later aan bezweken.

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door ZbaqZbaq_ 
> *kima qolt lik diek al mara...7na man dirouch kima 'f darkoem .....7na 'n gadmo "BACKSPACE" *



_Voortaan in Word tikken oe gaddem F7. Maar dat is `n familiegeheimpie, niet doorvertellen._

----------


## Qwertyno

> *ali
> Ik weet niet wat jullie denken, maar zelf kan ik het debat rondom de Islam niet meer volgen zonder woedend te worden. Dan heb je ook nog het begrip antisemitisme, ik kan dit niet meer aanhoren. Veel van onze land en geloofsgenoten komen al te graag opdraven om zich te verdedigen en aan te tonen dat zij niets tegen de joden hebben. Jammer dat we ons laten meeslepen in dit debat en daardoor onnodig veel vooroordelen bevestigen.*
> 
> zagora
> Dit zijn onwaarschijnlijk kreupele zinnen waarin hij van de hak op de tak springt. Ik zou er graag iets inhoudelijks over willen zeggen, alleen gaat dat moeilijk als de schrijver niet duidelijk maakt wat hij bedoelt. Wat bedoelt hij met een zin als; Jammer dat we ons laten meeslepen in dit debat en daardoor onnodig veel vooroordelen bevestigen"


Precies wat er staat 
Hij vindt het jammer dat er veel van zijn land of geloofsgenoten maar al te graag opdraven om zich te verdedigen, om aan te tonen dat zij niets tegen de joden hebben.
Hij vindt het jammer dat deze zich laten meeslepen in dit debat en daardoor onnodig vooroordelen bevestigd worden.

Als je hier logisch naar kijkt, vindt hij dat het gedoe rond antisemitisme zwaar wordt overdreven.
Dit is te begrijpen als hij zegt  Dan heb je ook nog het begrip antisemitisme, ik kan dit niet meer aanhoren. In zijn ogen wordt het dus zwaar overdreven.
Wanneer je meegaat doen aan dit zogenaamde debat, wordt je een werkelijk onderdeel van deze mediahype.

Een voorbeeld:
Mensen kijken tv en zien een Marokkaan vertellen dat Marokkanen geen anti-semiet zijn.
Volgende dag kijken deze mensen weer tv en horen dat er veel anti-semitisme onder de Marokkanen heerst.
Dit complete beeld maakt in zijn ogen de zaken ernstiger lijken dan ze zijn.
Waarmee als het ware het vooroordeel dat Marokkanen anti-semieten zijn bevestigd wordt.
Je doet dan mee aan de hele media-hype. .Al ben je aan het verdedigen.Om dit in zijn ogen te begrijpen moet je kijken naar de Big Picture..

Zo heb zijn zinnen begrepen




> [B]Waar blijft de media als het om onze belangen gaat, zijn zij alleen in een verhaal genteresseerd als het weer eens fout gaat met onze jongetjes of staan ze ons ook bij in deze moeilijke tijd waarin moslims tot ******lakken zijn gereduceerd?[B] 
> 
> Sinds wanneer is de media een belangenbehartiger voor welke groep dan ook? En hij lult uit zijn nek als hij zegt dat de media nu en in het verleden eenzijdig in zijn berichtgeving was. Ik noem het interview met Mohammed Al Aisatti maar even als voorbeeld. Wat hij en wat veel Marokkanen willen zien is dat elk fout bericht over de Marokkanen uit de media wordt geweerd.


Wat Ali bedoeld is weer in mijn ogen simpel te begrijpen.
Het hekelt hem dat de media alleen is genteresseerd in slecht nieuws over de Marokkanen of moslims. Wil je dit ontkennen Zagora?
Je noemt een voorbeeld van Al Aisatti, maar dit is natuurlijk niets vergeleken met wat Ali bedoelt. 

Sinds wanneer is de media een belangenbehartiger voor welke groep dan ook?
Ik denk dat media altijd een belangenbehartiger voor een bepaalde groep is.
Verschillende kranten, verschillende radio uitzendingen, verschillende tv programmas enz.Ga er nog maar rustig over nadenken
Maar in het bijzonder kun je stellen dat de media de afgelopen decennia het Joodse belang heeft gediend. (Joods belang = Isral belang). Wil je dit ook ontkennen Zagora? 
Extreem gediend natuurlijk niet, maar in de grote lijnen absoluut.
Dit is dus een duidelijk voorbeeld van hoe media een belang van een groep kan dienen.
Laten we dan nog niet hebben over hoe de politiek een belang van een groep kan dienen.
Zwijgen over Isral




> *Eerlijk gezegd ga ik over mijn nek van autochtonen, waarvan hun eigen voorouders overigens meer joden hebben laten vergassen dan dat Marokkaantjes kunnen pesten, die hun handen aan de Marokkaan willen schoonvegen.* 
> 
> Net zoals je de Marokkanen van nu niet verantwoordelijk moet houden voor de mensonterende behandeling die joden in Marokko ten deel kon vallen, zou je de Nederlanders anno nu niet gelijk moeten stellen met hen die de joden de dood in hebben gedreven. Want dan voer je een hele andere discussie.


Marokkanen hebben tijdens de WOII zich zeer goed gedragen tegenover de joden.
Zijn goed behandeld en opgevangen.
Dat zou jij heel goed moeten weten als Marokkaanse jood.
Dus ik weet niet wat dit voor een vergelijking is. Een appel - Zagora vergelijking?




> *Feit blijft dat antisemitisme iets is waar we inderdaad mee te maken hebben. Bagatelliseren en ontkennen is net zo dom als hieraan schuldig zijn. Maar overdrijft Nederland niet als ze op basis van enkele meldingen en een stel pubers haar conclusie trekt?* 
> 
> Ik denk dat het gestegen aantal meldingen wel voor zich spreekt.


Bedoel je het gestegen aantal mensenschendingen in Palestina?
74% van de Nederlanders vindt Israel het gevaarlijkste Land in de Wereld.
Zijn dit allemaal Marokkaanse pubers?




> *Inderdaad wordt er in Koran ook niet heel liefkozend over de jood gesproken, maar er staat nergens dat je joden dan maar moet discrimineren en lastigvallen.*
> 
> Ratachtig om de taal waarin in de Koran over joden wordt gesproken als 'niet heel liefkozend' te noemen. Hij als imam weet precies in welke termen daarover wordt gesproken.


Oh ja? In welke termen dan? 




> *Ik weet niet anders dan dat ook onze jeugd verkeerd is opgevoed, trouwens is haat en discriminatie niet iets wat we overal tegenkomen?* 
> 
> En dat ze verkeerd zijn opgevoed is een feit waar Ali heel makkelijk aan voorbijgaat. Alsof het een te verwaarlozen factor is.


Lees jij met je neus? 
Hij zegt toch dat hij niet anders weet dan dat onze jeugd verkeerd is opgevoed.
(Dit slaat natuurlijk op de herrieschoppers)
Verder zegt hij dat haat en discriminatie in feite overal voorkomt.
Deze Ali is eerlijk en geeft hier als het ware toe dat sommigen niet goed zijn opgevoed.
Waar heb je over




> *Het is maar waar je de aandacht op wilt vestigen, neem nou de toenemende agressie en haat jegens de moslims. De jacht op moskeen, het islamitisch onderwijs en de onderdrukking van de islamitische vrouwen door niet moslims. Deze problemen zijn vele malen groter en krijgen nauwelijks de aandacht.* 
> 
> Door termen als jacht, onderdrukking, agressie en haat te gebruiken stelt hij het voor alsof er dagelijks moslims worden gelyncht vanwege hun religie. Hij doet het trouwens voorkomen alsof de negatieve fixatie op moslims geen enkele grond heeft.


Zagora.?? Heb je naast dat je met je neus leest ook wat gedronken??
Wie gebruikt deze termen in overvloed???
Hier gaat het maar om een stuk Ali, maar wie gebruikt deze termen in de politiek en media in OVERVLOED?

Vbtjes:
JACHT op vermeende terroristen. (stuk of 17 opgepakt en weer vrijgelaten?)
ONDERDRUKKING van moslimvrouwen
AGRESSIE van Marokkaanse Jongeren, zelf TERRORISERENDE Marokkaanse Jongeren.
HAAT van moslims tegen het westen
Nogmaals, wie maakt in OVERVLOED gebruik van deze termen??
Projecteer nou je reactie hierop.
Domme opmerking he? Belachelijke opmerking? Achterlijke opmerking?.




> *Het probleem van ons moslims is dat we alles slikken, we zijn gewend om onderdrukt te worden en komen niet in opstand tegen de machthebbers.* 
> 
> Waarom hij hier in deze zin toont wat voor dom persoon hij is heb ik al uit de doeken gedaan.


Ik vind dit juist een van de betere uitspraken van deze Ali.
Er zit namelijk iets in.serieus..
Onderdrukking kolonialeneokolonialedictators geen vrijheid enzzz.
Niet in opstand komen zie alle frustraties van de bevolking van MO en N Afrika.
Hiermee zegt Ali dus:
Opstaan, niet meer slikken die handel, kom op voor je rechten.

Ook zegt hij:
Ik roep daarom alle Marokkanen op om waakzaam te zijn, zich te verenigen en zich openlijk tegen deze hetze uit te spreken. Verdedig jezelf tegen deze intolerante kaaskoppen en doe er alles aan om het beeld wat zij van de k-Marokkaan hebben niet te bevestigen. Laat je van je beste kant zien, ga studeren, werken en zorg goed voor hen die niet op eigen benen kunnen staan. Laat je niet intimideren en beledigen. Wees trots op wie je bent en laat ze dat niet van je afnemen, anders zijn we verloren!

Dus slachtoffergedrag? Absoluut Niet! Integendeel.




> Ik ben een beetje te moe om nog langer aandacht te besteden aan deze huilebalk.


Je moet eens weten hoe moe ik van jouw reactie werd..

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Voortaan in Word tikken oe gaddem F7. Maar dat is `n familiegeheimpie, niet doorvertellen.*


moet office nog installeren op mijn nieuwe laptop

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door ZbaqZbaq_ 
> *moet office nog installeren op mijn nieuwe laptop*



_Handeltje beginnen. Jij regelt soft en ik de Hardware. Offuh Nee omgekeerd._

----------


## Mark

> _Geplaatst door ZbaqZbaq_ 
> *moet office nog installeren op mijn nieuwe laptop*


 :hihi: 

Maar even serieus, mijn vrouw zoekt een laptop.... goeiekoop als het kan  :duim:  no questions asked, and if they're stolen we don't give a fuck!

----------


## ZbaqZbaq

> _Geplaatst door Mark_ 
> *
> 
> Maar even serieus, mijn vrouw zoekt een laptop.... goeiekoop als het kan  no questions asked, and if they're stolen we don't give a fuck!*


zie...www.kapitalismisgettingfucked.nl

----------


## Orakel

> _Geplaatst door BartLM_ 
> *asjeblieft zagora, blijf reageren hier. 
> 
> die mij ervan weerhouden om de hoop helemaal op te geven.
> 
> *


Hoop waarop of waarin? Dat het nog goed komt met de Moslims en/of Marokkanen in NL?

----------


## Aymen

Salaamoe Aleikoem,

Ali ik zal meteen met de deur in huis vallen. Ik vind dat jij je boodschap heel verkeerd overbrengt. Bent gij het niet die streeft naar de erkenning van berbers in Marokko. Terwijl wij moslims onder een noemer vallen namelijk. ISLAM. Moslims kennen geen tribalisme, meerdere malen heb ik u daarop over horen praten in Breda. Emoties moet je mee leren omgaan Ali. We leven in een tijd waarin je met argumenten een discussie wint en niet door tijdens een discussie weg te lopen en daarna terug te komen. (Rondom tien) Hirschi Ali. Wat jij hier kaaskoppen noemt, zijn Nederlanders. Daaronder vallen ook Nederlandse moslims en moslima's waar jou vrouw Rebecca och nee Rabia ook onder valt. Heeft de profeet (VZMH) ons niet geleerd om de buren te respecteren??
Wij schelden niet als moslim zijnde en als iemand die islamkunde heeft gestudderd moet jij dit toch beter weten. Hetgeen wat ons overkomt op dit moment hebben wij allemaal onze aandeel in.We hebben namelijk heel veel mediaverslaafde die iedere keer hun shot gaan halen in een programma. Een betere wereld Ali begint bij jezelf. Als jij erin slaagt met jou emoties om te gaan, zal het ook beter gaan met de moslims in Nederland. So grow up. 

In ieder geval Ali ik neem je nog steeeds niet serieus en velen met mij.
Hou de kritiek voor je. Wees jezelf en geen kameleon.

Wasalaam.

Aymen.

P.S. Dit is geen persoonlijke aanval maar Nasiha.

----------


## Ali Eddaoudi

Salaamoe aleikoem,

Ik wil eerst iedereen bedanken voor het lezen van mijn stuk(ken), de moeite die jullie allen hebben genomen is minstens te waarderen. Naast de vele reacties zijn er vaak ook reacties die minder aardig zijn. Soms zelfs heel peroonlijk. Ik begrijp dat niet iedereen het met mij eens kan, hoeft te zijn, maar wat me wel opvalt is de hoeveelheid emoties die jullie stukken/reacties bevaten. Lieve mensen, het is maar een column en meer ook niet!
Sommigen, ook moslims, zijn erg boos op mij en verwijten me nog steeds dat ik ooit bij rondom tien ben weggegaan. Het een heeft niets met het andere te maken en bovendien is het allemaal maar een spel waar we op z'n tijd allemaal bij betrokken geraken. Het enige wat ik probeer te doen is een tegengeluid te laten horen en de moslims en niet-moslims in Nederland wakker te schudden, dat lukt kennelijk als je een uitzending uitloopt en stukken schrijft die niet slijmerig zijn en pro-moslims of niet moslims. In mij hele loopbaan ben ik altijd, dat kan iedereen nalezen, voor mijn mening uitgekomen. Dat ik niet meeloop met de kudde, is niet altijd gemakkelijk. Het is vaak een eenzame tocht en je moet jezelf almaar overeind houden, dit allemaal vanuit het hart en de drang om de samenleving te veranderen. Uiteindelijk zijn we allemaal mensen die, naar ik mag hopen, willen samenleven en niets is fijner dan dat je kunt lachen tegen elkaar en te leven in een land waarin iedereen tot zijn recht komt. Iemand schreef al dat ik niet moet denken dat Nederland een paradijs is, deze opmerking is zo gek nog niet. Misschien verwacht ik inderdaad teveel goeds van al die mensen om mijn heen. 
In ieder geval wil ik jullie zeggen, blijf in discussie en maak er iets moois van. 

Ali

----------


## Sahbi

Ik wil allereerst Ali bedanken voor zijn brief en de moed die hij toont om zijn mening in openbaar te uiten. Helaas is het zo dat een dergelijke mening in deze tijd niet gewaardeerd wordt omdat deze indruist tegen de op dit moment geldende algemene mening over moslims waar ik niet verder op hoef in te gaan. Als iemand hier tegenin gaat dan moet hij/zij hierin gesteund worden. Een ander geluid is noodzakelijk en dit mag klare taal zijn. Fortuyn, Hirsi Ali, Zalm etc. gebruiken nl. grof geschut (met resultaat) en daar moeten we ons tegen verzetten. 
Bovendien moet ik helaas constateren dat onze "vertegenwoordigers" met hun genuanceerde stem, dwz ja en amen knikken om mee te kunnen draaien, helemaal niets bereikt hebben voor de allochtonen. Er zitten zelfs Marokkanen in het parlement (met onze steun) en daar hoor je nu we ze hard nodig hebben niets van.
Dus Ali, ga zo door! Fouten maakt iedereen!

PS: goede brief in NRC afgelopen week!

----------


## albert c.

Ali is zo'n beetje profeet geworden. Zijn open brieven worden ook al genterpreteerd. Zou Ali dit of dat bedoelen?  :maf2:  

Ik wil je er alleen wel op wijzen dat Ali E. niet spreekt namens de allochtonen in Nederland en ook niet namens de moslims.  :grote grijns:  

Hij spreekt ook niet namens alle Marokkanen. Misschien namens de Marokkanen die een half procentje van de Nederlandse bevolking vormen.  :wijs:  

 :zwaai:  
Albert C.

----------


## Chrif R

Ben jij dan wel een profeet? Of ben jij Ali E.?  :wohaa:

----------


## albert c.

Ik ben Ali E. niet, ik ben geen profeet. Ik geloof niet in profeten (dus ook niet in Pimmetje F.).
Bob Dylan zong het een tijdje geleden al: 'Don't follow leaders.'
Geloof in jezelf, in je eigen kwaliteiten.
Groepsgedrag, chauvinisme, nationalisme vind ik allemaal eng.  :potver:  
Dat is ook mijn bezwaar tegen deze website: als Ahmed  :maroc:  en Kees  :traan1:  ieder een bijdrage plaatsen op Maroc.NL, dan heeft Ahmed gelijk en Kees niet, ongeacht wat ze schrijven.
Albert Kaas.  :Smilie:

----------


## DutchDude

> _Geplaatst door Fillastiene_ 
> *Beste land en geloofsgenoten,
> 
> Ik weet niet wat jullie denken, maar zelf kan ik het debat rondom de Islam niet meer volgen zonder woedend te worden. Dan heb je ook nog het begrip antisemitisme, ik kan dit niet meer aanhoren. Veel van onze land en geloofsgenoten komen al te graag opdraven om zich te verdedigen en aan te tonen dat zij niets tegen de joden hebben. Jammer dat we ons laten meeslepen in dit debat en daardoor onnodig veel vooroordelen bevestigen. Waar blijft de media als het om onze belangen gaat, zijn zij alleen in een verhaal genteresseerd als het weer eens fout gaat met onze jongetjes of staan ze ons ook bij in deze moeilijke tijd waarin moslims tot ******lakken zijn gereduceerd?
> Eerlijk gezegd ga ik over mijn nek van autochtonen, waarvan hun eigen voorouders overigens meer joden hebben laten vergassen dan dat Marokkaantjes kunnen pesten, die hun handen aan de Marokkaan willen schoonvegen.
> Feit blijft dat antisemitisme iets is waar we inderdaad mee te maken hebben. Bagatelliseren en ontkennen is net zo dom als hieraan schuldig zijn. Maar overdrijft Nederland niet als ze op basis van enkele meldingen en een stel pubers haar conclusie trekt?
> Inderdaad wordt er in Koran ook niet heel liefkozend over de jood gesproken, maar er staat nergens dat je joden dan maar moet discrimineren en lastigvallen.
> Ik weet niet anders dan dat ook onze jeugd verkeerd is opgevoed, trouwens is haat en discriminatie niet iets wat we overal tegenkomen?
> Het is maar waar je de aandacht op wilt vestigen, neem nou de toenemende agressie en haat jegens de moslims. De jacht op moskeen, het islamitisch onderwijs en de onderdrukking van de islamitische vrouwen door niet moslims. Deze problemen zijn vele malen groter en krijgen nauwelijks de aandacht. 
> ...


Als je het zo zat ben wat doe je dan hier in nederland?

----------


## DutchDude

En Nog iets Wij mogen niet discrimineren maar deze site lijkt anders wel erg disriminerent tegen over nederlanders en dat mag wel ik vind van niet

----------


## Chrif R

Daar komt de aap uit de mouw. Albert, je voelt jezelf dus slachtoffer!!
Je vindt het niet eerlijk dat Ahmed wel gelijk krijgt en jij niet omdat je Nederlander bent. Heb jou nergens inhoudelijk goed commentaar zien geven behalve dan dat alle Marokkanen op deze website zichzelf slachtoffers vinden en blind Ali volgen etc..

Jij voelt je bejegend omdat op deze website in het anoniem tussen Marokkanen onderling bepaalde taal gebezigd wordt. Op zich als je als Nederlander deze site niet bezoekt zul je er geen last van hebben.

Allochtonen daarentegen, en op dit moment Marokkanen in het bijzonder, worden dagelijks en public in een kwaad daglicht gesteld. Jouw reactie is dan: geen nieuws is goed nieuws maar wat blijft hangen is het negatieve beeld waar "goede" allochtonen ook onder moeten lijden (zie bijvoorbeeld reactie DutchDude). 
Dan heb jij helemaal geen recht van klagen over deze site. 

Hoop dat jij hier rationeel tegenaan kijkt en niet star blijft volhouden.

----------


## willemII

Hallo,

Ik heb een half jaar in Ierland gewoont. Een van mijn huisgenoten was Islamiet( van Algerijnse afkomst). Op een gegeven moment nodigde hij 2 van zijn vrienden uit (alle bij zeer actief in de Moskee van Dublin). Deze twee zeiden op een gegeven moment, dat ze joden verschrikkelijk haatten. Mijn huisgenoot stond instemmend te knikken.

Natuurlijk wil ik helemaal niet zeggen dat dit voor alle islamieten geld, zeker niet. Maar zulke anti-joodse gevoelens leven soms zo sterk, dat "vrienden in de moskee" gewoon worden meegesleept.


Let op! omgekeerd ook van joden t.o.v. arabieren.

Een lesje voor beide partijen dus. De Allah/God/Elohim die ik ken, houdt van al zijn schepsels en wil graag vrede onder allen!

----------


## albert c.

Chrif R., 
ik kan niet reageren op je bijdrage want er is geen touw aan vast te knopen.
Albert C.

----------


## Chrif R

Hoeft ook niet want je bent aan het verkeerde adres. Ga maar een ander inrichting zoeken waar ze jouw taal wordt gesproken...  :sniper:

----------


## albert c.

Dat is hetzelfde als 'rot op. En als een Nederlander dat zegt wordt de Marokkaan hysterisch'.

----------


## Chrif R

Het is maar hoe je het interpreteert. Maar jouw interpretatie is die van een 'slachtoffer'...  :zwaai:

----------


## albert c.

Waar ben ik dan het slachtoffer van? En hoe uit ik dan een klacht? Ali E., die kan pas klagen. Die wil beweren dat jullie allemaal het slachtoffer zijn van mediageweld en dat jullie je nauwelijks staande kunnen houden. Dat jullie vreselijk slecht slapen omdat jullie wakker liggen van de discriminatie.  :huil2:  Dat jullie een Maroc.NL nodig hebben als vluchtheuvel, omdat jullie van verdriet en woede anders uitelkaar spatten in dit racistische Nederland. Elke Nederlander is een kaaskop en elke kaaskop is een racist en jullie zijn met z'n allen slachtoffer. O wat vreselijk allemaal.  :huil:  Ik klaag niet. Ik ben blij dat ik niet in jullie schoenen sta. Heeft Maroc.NL al een psychiater gevonden? Het wordt wel tijd, want anders vallen er nog meer slachtoffers.  :verward:  
Hier is nog een leuke kaaskop:  :haha:

----------


## Chrif R

Nou begrijp ik het. Jij houdt niet van kaas, maar van real Moroccan Ketama..  :roker:

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Ali is zo'n beetje profeet geworden. Zijn open brieven worden ook al genterpreteerd. Zou Ali dit of dat bedoelen?  
> 
> Ik wil je er alleen wel op wijzen dat Ali E. niet spreekt namens de allochtonen in Nederland en ook niet namens de moslims.  
> 
> Hij spreekt ook niet namens alle Marokkanen. Misschien namens de Marokkanen die een half procentje van de Nederlandse bevolking vormen.  
> 
>  
> Albert C.*



Meskin kwalbertje ben je nog steeds boos doordat NRC gevalletje. Je blijft Ali gewoon de hele tijd aanvallen, niet omdat je het niet eens met hem bent maar gewoonweg om dat NRC gevalletje.... zielig hoor 

 :hihi:

----------


## Raffi

Ali heeft met veel dingen gelijk,

Je kan gewoon niet ontkennen dat er een demonisering van 'marocaanse' nederlanders is.

Je kan ook niet ontkennen dat er opnieuw een hause is van antisemitisme in europa. met name frankrijk.

Hier (israel) op tv was er een special van het antisemitisme en antimoslimisme in frankrijk. Op dit moment het meest antivreemdelingen land in europa. In iedergeval werd duidelijk dat antisemitisme welliswaar (openlijk) voornamelijk door fransen met noorafrikaanse achtergrond werd gepleegd . (en dan niet zo als in nederland pesterijen, maar werkelijk geweldadige dingen) maar dat dit absoluut voortvloeit uit het anti-moslimisme in katholiek frankrijk. De conclusie was (van de israelische journalist) dat uiteindelijk zowel joden als moslims de gebeten honden zijn in frankrijk.

Waar ik in nl van baal zijn mensen zoals bv Bolkenstein die nu in een keer zich sterk maken tegen anti-semitisme. Ik denk dat die mensen dat alleen maar gebruiken om politiek-correct tegen marocaanse nlers te zijn. Waar was Bolkenstein toen al die voetbal supporters hamas hamas joden aan het gas schreeuwden? (al jaren doen ze dat).

Toen ik paar jaar geleden in NL werkte, was er een witte nl-er die voetbalsupporter was en op en dag hamas hamas joden aan het gas zong. Mijn marocaanse chef (bijna met pensioen toen) klopte me op mijn schouder en keek me met tranen in zijn ogen aan en zij, "habibi , laat hem maar, hij is niet wijzer, maar begrijp je nu waarom ik na mijn pensioen terug naar marocco wil.."

Ik denk dat zowel joodse als marocaanse nl-ers er samen voor moeten vechten dat ze niet voor het karretje van witte nederlanders worden gespannen . Anti-semitisme, anti moslimisme , anti- welke bevolkingsgroep dan ook hoort niet thuis in nederland.

----------


## Friend

Dag,

Uit deze open brief wordt mij duidelijk dat wij nederlanders heel vaak marokkanen kwetsen. Misschien ben ik ook wel zo iemand, maar weet ik het niet. Ik weet te weinig van jullie cultuur af, dat meen ik. Ik ben het ermee eens dat wij ons blindstaren op excessen, het probleem is dat die dingen in het nieuws komen, en de goede dingen niet, die hebben kennelijk geen nieuwswaarde. Het werkelijk leren kennen van jullie cultuur, daar moet je voor werken, daar moet je lid voor worden van bijvoorbeeld deze club, daar moet je boeken voor lezen en misschien zelfs wel arabisch voor leren. Daar moet je open voor willen staan. Dat open staan wordt steeds moeilijker gemaakt omdat alleen de negatieve dingen in het nieuws komen en de nadruk wordt gelegd op fundamentalistische trekken in de islam, (die overigens inderdaad beangstigend zijn, maar goed ook het christendom heeft fundamentalistische trekken, die niet breed uitgemeten worden in het nieuws, daar ben ik mij van bewust). 
Met andere woorden, sorry wanneer ik ook zo iemand ben die jullie kwetst, ik doe mijn best jullie te leren kennen, wil dat ook graag, ik lees boeken van marokkaanse auteurs, probeer de arabische taal te leren, probeer de Koran te lezen en wil graag met jullie in gesprek komen,

Excuses wanneer dit nog niet altijd zo goed lukt,

Groet,

Friend

----------


## Ali Eddaoudi

Hoi,

Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik ontroerd raak van dergelijke reacties. U bent in staat om in de spiegel te kijken, ook al bent u helemaal niets schuldig, en dat is wat ik waardeer in uw reactie. Ik zelf kijk regelmatig in de spiegel en vraag me werkelijk af wat ik fout doe. Ik werk 60 uur in de week, reis het hele land af om mensen te informeren en te waarschuwen voor hetgeen waar we nu met ons allen mee bezig zijn en nog word ik (dat is mijn gevoel) tegen de vlakte gewerkt. Wanneer ik hierover klaag, dan ben ik in eens een zeur en kruip ik volgens sommigen in een slachtofferrol. Mijn intentie, lees de stukken goed door, is juist terugvechten tegen die negatieve beeldvorming en dan ben je juist niet jezelf in een slachtofferrol aan het drukken. Hoe dan ook, mensen zijn vaak (helaas) niet in staat om door stukken heen te prikken en over boodschappen na te denken. Meteen in de verdediging schieten is het makkelijkste wat je kunt doen, niet waar?
Ik ben blij met een genuanceerde mening als die van "VRIEND"!

Groeten,

Ali

----------


## Friend

Hartelijk dank voor je stuk en je reactie, het leert mij genuanceerder na te denken over onze intercultule c.q. interreligieuze maatschappij,

met hartelijke groet,

Friend

----------


## albert c.

Prachtig dat Friend zoveel respect heeft voor de andere cultuur, de Marokkaanse  :baard:  . Ik hoor de violen janken.

Nu nog een Marokkaan die respect heeft voor de Nederlandse cultuur en die respect heeft voor Nederlanders. Dan zou de boel in evenwicht brengen. Maar dat Maroc respect heeft voor NL  :boer:  ben ik op deze website nog niet tegengekomen.

It takes two to tango.  :boogie:

----------


## Chrif R

:duim:

----------


## albert c.

Er wordt op deze website gescholden, beledigd, op de man gespeeld, door man en vrouw. Maroc.NL ontstijgt niet het niveau van een schoolpleinruzie tussen verhitte brugklassertjes.

Een constante in alle discussies is dat de Marocjes ervan overtuigd zijn dat alle Nederlanders een hekel aan de Marocjes hebben. Ze zijn heel kwetsbaar en gevoelig. Daarom gaan ze in de aanval, want de aanval is de beste verdediging van die grote monden met de kleine hartjes.

Als je kritiek hebt als Nederlander, moet je oprotten van deze website. Ze kunnen namelijk niet tegen kritiek en tegelijkertijd doen ze niets anders dan Nederlanders discrimineren. Ze denken ook dat Nederlanders geen enkele moeite hoeven doen om carrire te maken. Dat zij geen fantastische loopbaan in de schoot krijgen geworpen, dan is pure discriminatie.

Je moet eigenlijk medelijden met ze hebben. Daar vragen ze ook voortdurend om, in de hoop dat ze subsidie krijgen voor een hangplek, waar ze bij elkaar kunnen uithuilen. Maar ze zijn nog te beroerd om wangedrag van Marocpubertjes te onderzoeken. Zich af te vragen hoe dat nou toch komt.

Als een Nederlander vraagt waarom Marocjes de boel op stelten zetten in een bioscoop, dan vallen ze bijna in katzwijm. Al die kritiek die ze over zich heen krijgen, ze bezwijken bijna, ze kunnen zich haast niet staande houden, om met Ali E. te spreken. O, wat een vreselijk ellendig leven hebben de Marocjes toch in Nederland. Wat houdt ze nog hier?

Ze lijken gekozen te hebben voor segregatie, maar beseffen blijkbaar niet dat ze zichzelf veroordeeld hebben tot een sektarisch leven, dat bestaat uit een half procent van de Nederlandse bevolking. Wordt vervolgd.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Er wordt op deze website gescholden, beledigd, op de man gespeeld, door man en vrouw. Maroc.NL ontstijgt niet het niveau van een schoolpleinruzie tussen verhitte brugklassertjes.
> 
> Een constante in alle discussies is dat de Marocjes ervan overtuigd zijn dat alle Nederlanders een hekel aan de Marocjes hebben. Ze zijn heel kwetsbaar en gevoelig. Daarom gaan ze in de aanval, want de aanval is de beste verdediging van die grote monden met de kleine hartjes.
> 
> Als je kritiek hebt als Nederlander, moet je oprotten van deze website. Ze kunnen namelijk niet tegen kritiek en tegelijkertijd doen ze niets anders dan Nederlanders discrimineren. Ze denken ook dat Nederlanders geen enkele moeite hoeven doen om carrire te maken. Dat zij geen fantastische loopbaan in de schoot krijgen geworpen, dan is pure discriminatie.
> 
> Je moet eigenlijk medelijden met ze hebben. Daar vragen ze ook voortdurend om, in de hoop dat ze subsidie krijgen voor een hangplek, waar ze bij elkaar kunnen uithuilen. Maar ze zijn nog te beroerd om wangedrag van Marocpubertjes te onderzoeken. Zich af te vragen hoe dat nou toch komt.
> 
> ...


Jij moet je internet-abonnement gaan opzeggen en je AOW op een andere manier gaan besteden.

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *Jij moet je internet-abonnement gaan opzeggen en je AOW op een andere manier gaan besteden.*


 :lol:

----------


## albert c.

Dat bedoelde ik nou met op de man spelen. En inhoudelijk niet ingaan op het onderwerp. I'm not surprised.  :jammer:

----------


## Chrif R

Heb geen enkele inhoudelijk argument behalve LPF gebler van jou gehoord.

Ben het helemaal eens met de opmerking over je interenetabonnement en je AOW. Dat krijg je ervan als je blind LPF volgt.........

----------


## albert c.

Ik ben helemaal geen LPF'er. Waar baseer je dat op? Jullie ook altijd met je vooroordeel dat alle Nederlanders LPF hebben gestemd. Dat was 20%. Iedereen die kritiek heeft op Marokkanen is bij jullie meteen een LPF'er.  :cheefbek:  

Mijn mening komt hier op neer:
stop met het slachtoffergedrag;
Nederland is geen paradijs;
het paradijs bestaat niet op aarde;
niet alle Nederlanders zijn racist;
een minderheid is racist;
Marokkanen moeten oppassen dat ze zelf geen racist worden;
als je witte mensen discrimineert ben je ook een racist.  :boer:  

Voor de rest: maak er wat van. 
Gooi bij tegenslag niet meteen het bijltje er bij neer. 
Rook geen kif als je er paranode van wordt.  :blowen:  
Geloof, hoop en liefde.
Niemand is altijd gelukkig; soms wel en dat is de moeite van het proberen waard.  :wohaa:

----------


## Chrif R

Je hebt al onze argumenten verzameld en die wil je nu tegen ons gebruiken.  :ole:

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Chrif R_ 
> *Je hebt al onze argumenten verzameld en die wil je nu tegen ons gebruiken. *


Jullie argumenten?!

Waarom wil ik argumenten tegen jullie gebruiken? Dat is een paranode gedachte.

Ik heb een analyse gemaakt. Ik hoop dat jullie een draai willen geven aan je segregatie. Iedereen is gebaat bij integratie. Ik ben niet voor assimilatie. 

Jullie zijn trouwens veel aangepaster dan jullie denken. Gebrek aan respect, voor ouderen bijvoorbeeld, vind ik niet terug in de islam.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Jullie argumenten?!
> 
> Waarom wil ik argumenten tegen jullie gebruiken? Dat is een paranode gedachte.
> 
> Ik heb een analyse gemaakt. Ik hoop dat jullie een draai willen geven aan je segregatie. Iedereen is gebaat bij integratie. Ik ben niet voor assimilatie.*


WoW !! 3 lastige woorden die op "-atie" eindigen en dat nog wel in evenveel regels. Voor iemand die nog les heeft gehad op de MULO is dat toch wel een knappe prest-ATIE.  :moe: 





> *Gebrek aan respect, voor ouderen bijvoorbeeld, vind ik niet terug in de islam.*


Je vindt het niet terug omdat, als je goed onderzoek had verricht, je zou zien dat binnen de Islam respect voor iedereen opgaat, zowel jong als oud. Het is alleen lastig (en heel menselijk) om mensen die geen respect tonen respect terug te geven. 

Helemaal als het gaat om oude mannetjes van halverwege de 50, waarbij het gebrek aan respect al gauw wordt verward met dementie en een terugval in diens ontwikkeling als volwassene, all the way down to the childhood. 

Lichamelijk ben je ouder, qua verstand en volwassenheid behoor jij U te zeggen tegen de meesten hier.  :jumping: 

Gedraag je in het vervolg, Albert. Anders krijg je virtueel billenkoek.

----------


## Friend

Albert c ik vind je houdig aanvallend en ruim beneden de maat. Je laat al direct zien dat je niet in staat bent om op een gelijkwaardige manier met marokkanen te discussiren, wanneer je begint met heb marocjes te noemen. 

Ik zou echt iets van hen willen leren, namelijk een manier van omgaan met de werkelijkheid van alledag die ons Europeanen vreemd is, waarom zou onze manier van leven de enige goede zijn. Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat de schoonheid van hun cultuur en religie een bijdrage zou kunnen leveren aan onze cultuur en ook andersom wanneer we in staat zouden zijn tot wederzijds respect. Wanneer je het vanuit respect niet eens kunt zijn met opvattingen van marokkanen (of andere buitenlanders, wie dan ook) dan is er altijd nog een basis van gesprek, dan kun je van elkaar leren. Maar die bereidheid moet er wel zijn. Jij hebt die overduidelijk niet. Ik begrijp niet zo goed wat je hier op het forum doet, dan alleen maar heibel schoppen. Met jouw houding wordt de nederlandse samenleving er inderdaad niet beter op, in dit geval ligt dat meer aan jou dan aan de marokkanen die hier gereageerd hebben op jouw bericht.

Gegroet,

Friend

----------


## albert c.

Gebrek aan respect vind ik niet terug in de islam.
Dat betekent dat ik respect in de islam zie,
maar niet op deze website.
Dat komt omdat dit een slecht georganiseerde website is.

En die 'Friend' moet niet zo zeuren.
Als je stroop om iemand zijn mond smeert, dan is zo iemand heel aardig tegen je. Maar o wee als je kritiek op een Marocje hebt, dan begint hij te steigeren en te hinniken.
Marocje is heel wat vriendelijker dan al die beledigingen die ik naar mijn hoofd krijg.

Het vervelende is dat ze te dom zijn om een discussie aan te gaan. Daarom gaan ze schelden en tonen daarmee hun gebrek aan beschaving. Het kan mij verder niks schelen dat ze afglijden naar de goot. Dat is hun probleem.

----------


## Friend

Bij deze beeiding mijn reactie aan jou, je hebt kennelijk een ervaring opgedaan en strijkt nu iedere marokkaan over dezelfde strijkstok, ik begrijp echt niet wat je hier doet. 

En wat stroop smeren betreft, je kunt twee uitgangspunten nemen voor een discussie, de jouwe en de mijne, ik hou het voorlopig bij de mijne, 

 :auw2:  

Gegroet

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Friend_ 
> **


Die smilie op het einde van je reactie deed 't 'm bij mij  :haha:  !!

----------


## albert c.

Je begint al aardig islamitisch te worden, Friend. Er zijn twee uitgangspunten volgens jou: pro en contra.

Nooit van neutraal gehoord, van objectief en kritisch?

Godsdienstige mensen kennen alleen goed en slecht en je ziet wat er van komt: oorlog en verderf. Bush is daar trouwens ook een voorbeeld van: wie niet voor mij is, is tegen mij.

Jammer dat je de genuanceerde meningen van de Nederlandse cultuur over boord gegooid hebt. Succes toegewenst: ga achteruit!

Trouwens: is deze website alleen bedoeld voor de mensen die elkaar naar de mond praten? Enge bedoening.

----------


## Chrif R

nee deze website is bedoeld om mensen als jou niet naar de mond te praten. En dan is alles toegestaan.
Sorry, heb me aangepast aan jouw niveau en ga dus ook niet nadenken over een intelligent antwoord. Immers, alle bezoekers van deze site zijn niet in staat om een constructief antwoord te geven.

----------


## albert c.

Ik zal blij zijn als ik vanavond in Casablanca zat waar ik niet-vijandige, niet-agressieve en wel beschaafde en vriendelijke Marokkanen tegenkom. Op deze website kom je het slechtste segment van de Marokkaanse beschaving tegen.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Ik zal blij zijn als ik vanavond in Casablanca zat waar ik niet-vijandige, niet-agressieve en wel beschaafde en vriendelijke Marokkanen tegenkom. Op deze website kom je het slechtste segment van de Marokkaanse beschaving tegen.*


Als je hier heilig van overtuigd bent, waarom ga je dan nog de discussies aan, wat doe je hier dan nog ?

----------


## albert c.

Ik blijf hopen op betere tijden, een betere verstandhouding met dat halve procent Marokkanen (op de gehele Nederlandse bevolking), dat onredelijk rebels is.  :gek:  

Opstandigheid zit natuurlijk in jullie genen. Eerst onderdrukt door de Fransen; toen door de Arabieren. En nu door de Nederlanders, maar niet heus. Het probleem is dat als je niet onderdrukt wordt, dan word je gek. Je bent verslaafd aan slachtoffergedrag.

Nooit goed onderwijs genoten in het noorden van Marokko. Economisch is het ook slecht in Noord-Marokko. Het wegennet is slecht.

Maar als Nederlanders zo slecht voor jullie zijn, kun je dan een land met een bevolking noemen, dat jullie wel gelukkig maakt? Nederland is een goed land en de meeste Nederlanders zijn aardig. Maar dat krijg jij niet uit je strot.

Heb je niet in de gaten dat jij er zelf voor moet zorgen dat je gelukkig wordt? Dat er geen gelukssubsidie bestaat? Misschien wel hangpleksubsidie.

Jouw vraag aan mij kan ik ook aan jou stellen:
wat doe je daar nog in Nederland?  :boeps:  

Hier in Casablanca schijnt de zon. Het is net lente: heerlijk.

----------


## Chrif R

Ik ga me even verlagen tot jouw niveau:
"Kijk je uit dat er geen aanslag gepleegd wordt!"

PS: vlgs jou zijn wij, bezoekers van deze site, beneden maar je wil wel graag met ons in contact blijven. Denk daar maar eens over na...  :love:

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Chrif R_ 
> *Ik ga me even verlagen tot jouw niveau:
> "Kijk je uit dat er geen aanslag gepleegd wordt!"
> 
> PS: vlgs jou zijn wij, bezoekers van deze site, beneden maar je wil wel graag met ons in contact blijven. Denk daar maar eens over na... *


Waarom zou ik naar een land gaan als ik denk dat daar aanslagen gepleegd worden? Jij denkt natuurlijk weer dat alle Nederlanders bang zijn voor moslims. Typisch weer zo'n Marokkaans vooroordeel.  :vreemd:  

Het is hier heerlijk in Marrakech. De mensen zijn ontzettend aardig en gastvrij (hoe anders is dat op Maroc.NL!). 's Nachts is het koud en overdag is het lente.

Ik heb het helemaal niet over niveaus gehad. Ik hoop wel dat er iemand met een ragebol bij je langskomt en die de hersenspinsels uit je hoofd weet te verwijderen.  :plet:  

Maar ja, als een rolmodel als El Aissaiti al uitblinkt in negatieve stemmingmakerij en slachtoffergedrag, dan zal het nog wel een tijdje duren voordat jij gelukkig wordt in Nederland. O, dat ligt aan jezelf, niet aan Nederland.

----------


## Chrif R

Geniet maar lekker van die gastvrijheid van Marokkanen. Als je hier terugkomt zul je misschien een ander bril hebben.  :knipoog:  

PS: ik heb het heel goed en ben hartstikke gelukkig. Maar dat komt niet door Nederland of Nederlanders zoals jij maar door MEZELF!!

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door Chrif R_ 
> Geniet maar lekker van die gastvrijheid van Marokkanen. Als je hier terugkomt zul je misschien een ander bril hebben.  
> 
> PS: ik heb het heel goed en ben hartstikke gelukkig. Maar dat komt niet door Nederland of Nederlanders zoals jij maar door MEZELF!!



Was je dat ook gelukt in Noord-Korea???

Gr.P

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Chrif R_ 
> *Geniet maar lekker van die gastvrijheid van Marokkanen. Als je hier terugkomt zul je misschien een ander bril hebben.  
> 
> PS: ik heb het heel goed en ben hartstikke gelukkig. Maar dat komt niet door Nederland of Nederlanders zoals jij maar door MEZELF!!*


Ik ben de tel kwijtgeraakt. Ik ben hier al een keer of tien geweest in Marokko. Ik keer dus terug, hoop ik, met dezelfde leesbril als ik heb meegenomen hier naartoe.

Ik gun het je van ganser harte gelukkig te zijn en ik vind dat des te knapper omdat je die gemoedsgesteldheid hebt weten te bereiken temidden van die kut-Nederlanders in dat klote-Nederland. Werkelijk, een sublieme prestatie. Je hebt talent.

Even iets anders: die Marokkaanse Calimerootjes klagen altijd dat zij het zo vreselijk hebben in Nederland sinds 11 september. Gelul natuurlijk, want niet te bewijzen.

Er waren echter Marokkanen die begrip konden opbrengen voor de aanslagen in New York en wij moesten daar weer begrip voor opbrengen. Stel dat Nederlanders enigszins een andere houding hebben aangenomen sinds 0911, kun jij daar dan begrip voor opbrengen? Of moet het begrip altijd van die klote-Nederlandes komen?

Dat ***********nen van Oudkerk is als incident ook zwaar overdreven, vind je niet? Eerder koren op de molen van de Calimerootjes.

***********an wordt gecensureerd door Maroc.NL en kut-Nederlander niet. Gek h?! Boeh, discriminatie!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Chrif R

Kwalbert,
Kijk je uit voor je pacemaker want dit is niet goed voor jouw gemoedstoestand!




> Ik gun het je van ganser harte gelukkig te zijn en ik vind dat des te knapper omdat je die gemoedsgesteldheid hebt weten te bereiken temidden van die kut-Nederlanders in dat klote-Nederland. Werkelijk, een sublieme prestatie. Je hebt talent.


Je hebt mij nog nooit horen zeggen dat Nederland een klote-land is en Nederlanders klote-Nederlanders. Dit zegt wat over jouw hokjesdenken en niveau maar daar waren we allang achter gekomen! 
En tegen bekrompen mensen zoals jij richt ik mezelf. Vlgs mij bluf je alleen en ben je niet in Marokko want als dit echt is vind ik het alleen maar triest dat jij vanuit Marokko hierop reageert. Jij voelt je kennelijk zelf slachtoffer. Er worden op deze site enkele dingen geroepen en het houdt je erg bezig. Wij Marokkanen of moslims worden dagelijks en public beschimpt en dan zeg je dat wij ons niet moeten aanstellen. Stel je niet aan en ga genieten van jouw vakantie! 

Papol,
Of het mij gelukt zou zijn in N-korea wat ik tot nu toe bereikt heb, misschien wel of niet!

----------


## albert c.

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Chrif R_ 
Wij Marokkanen of moslims worden dagelijks en public beschimpt

Ochgot, wat zielig. Dat is nou wat je noemt slachtoffergedrag, in optima forma. Ik heb echt medelijden met je. Kan jij je wel staande houden, om met Ali E. te spreken, of heb je en hangplek nodig?  :duizelig:  

Maar voorlopig heb ik op Maroc.NL niet uitgescholden (1x), maar ben ik wel heel vaak uitgescholden. De Marokkanen hier in Marrakech zij tien keer zo aardig als in Amsterdam.  :watte?:  

Marokkanen op Maroc.NL doen mij nog het meest denken aan het Vlaams Blok. Net als die Vlamingen combineren de NL-Marocjes angst en agressie en ze roepen: Eigen Volk Eerst!  :jumping:

----------


## Chrif R

Ik ga lekker genieten van mijn vrije zondag, zou jij eens moeten doen van jouw vakantie....  :haha:

----------


## albert c.

Doe ik ook. Een uurtje internetten is leuk voor de afwisseling.

Vanmiddag naar de hammam geweest, goeie massage gehad. Alsof je opnieuw geformatteerd bent.

Wat me opvalt is dat er hier in Marrakech veel minder hoofddoekjes rondlopen dan in Amsterdam. Je ziet hier veel meer vlotte, moderne meiden.

Waarom klampen die Nederlandse moslimaatjes zich toch zo aan die hoofddoek vast?

In het weekend is het stervensdruk op het Jamaa el Fna. Opmerkelijk waren drie gesluierde jongens, die als meisjes dansten op traditionele muziek. Travestie in Marrakech! De omstanders, meest boeren uit de omgeving van Marrakech, waren geamuseerd, gentrigeerd, maar niet afkeurend. Ze vonden het apart en spannend.

Morgen naar het prachtige Essaouira. Ik hoop dat het daar net zo lenteachtig is als hier in Marrakech. Het stormt in Nederland, heb ik begrepen. Discriminatie!

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Wat me opvalt is dat er hier in Marrakech veel minder hoofddoekjes rondlopen dan in Amsterdam. Je ziet hier veel meer vlotte, moderne meiden.
> 
> Waarom klampen die Nederlandse moslimaatjes zich toch zo aan die hoofddoek vast?
> 
> *



Kwalbertje Kwalbertje Kwalbertje.....

1) Wat heeft Modern met hoofdoekjes te maken meisjes die hun hoofdoek dragen die doen dat gewoon heeft helemaal niks te maken met modern of oud slaat nergens op joh oude zieligerd.  :stomp:  

2) Waarom klampen die Nederlandse moslimaatjes zich toch zo aan die hoofddoek vast?

Antwoord: voor de oude mongool die alles blijkbaar vergeet
Nederlandse Franse enz.... moslima's waar ze ook zijn op de hele wereld doen hun hoofdoek op, er zijn er echter meisjes die het niet doen. en trouwens jullie oooh zo modern met jullie houtenklompjes of niet soms  :zozo:  

p.s: Kwalbertje Weer zo'n domme reactie van een domme Kaaskop als jouw Waarom denken jullie altijd aaaah in Marokko zullen er veel moslima's met hoofdoek zijn er zijn meisjes die het doen en er zijn weer die het niet doen zieligerd.  :sniper:

----------


## albert c.

Hoe breng jij schelden, beledigen en dom zwetsen in verband met je godsdienstige inslag? Aan je bijdrage te zien ben je geen moslim maar een geflipte kaffer.

Gelukkig lijken de Marokkanen hier in Marrakech en elders niet in de verste verte op jou. Casablanca is vele malen leuker dan jij. De mensen in Casablanca zijn ook veel intelligenter dan jij, maar daar is ook niet veel voor nodig. Dom pubertje.

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Hoe breng jij schelden, beledigen en dom zwetsen in verband met je godsdienstige inslag? Aan je bijdrage te zien ben je geen moslim maar een geflipte kaffer.
> 
> Gelukkig lijken de Marokkanen hier in Marrakech en elders niet in de verste verte op jou. Casablanca is vele malen leuker dan jij. De mensen in Casablanca zijn ook veel intelligenter dan jij, maar daar is ook niet veel voor nodig. Dom pubertje.*



ik ben je domme reacties zat daarom ga ik schelden kan je d'r niet tegen dat ik nog jong ben  :stout:  Wat bedoel je met intelligenter zeg het maar, tuurlijk zijn er mensen in andere landen die intelligenter zijn nu doe je net of alle mensen in Marokko dom zijn en ik dan zogenaamd ''dommer'' ik zal je wat zeggen oudje dat is weer een dom vooroordeel van die Kaaskoppen en dan twijfel je aan mij intelligentie je moet eerst naar dat van je eigen kijken.  :duizelig:  

en p.s: Hou gewoon ff op met je ik ben nu in Casablanca ik ben nu in Marrakech want je bent gewoon thuis boerenkool met worst te eten joh zieligerd...  :nerveus:  


o, ja dit is voor iedereen we kunnen een fonds oprichtten en dan geld doneren voor het kwalbert fonds, want hij heeft een dure doktor nodig om zijn midlifecrisis te verhelpen.  :Wink:

----------


## albert c.

Dat klopt Casabanca1, ik zit niet meer in Casablanca. Na vier dagen Marrakech ben ik nu in Essaouira, een prachtige plaats.

En je moet maar flink een grote mond opzetten, want wie niet slim is moet sterk zijn. Maar voorlopig ruik jij alleen sterk. Maar dat is jouw probleem.

Ik zit lekker aan de Atlantische kust, in het fraaie Essaouira. Ik denk dat ik vandaag tajine lamsvlees neem, dan mag jij de boerenkool met Hema-worst.

Vreselijk, h, al die vooroordelen van die Nederlanders. Wees blij dat Marokkanen daar geen last van hebben, m

----------


## Chrif R

Weet je waar jij me aan doet denken? Die schijnheilige kaaskop die hier op LPF stemt maar toch bij de Turk boodschappen doet omdat het lekker goedkoper is....  :puh:  

PS: je zou beter moeten weten want net zoals in A'dam zijn er in Marrakech uiteenlopende types. En als het je niet bevalt hier dan blijf je toch lekker daar. Ik ben blij dat je het naar je zin hebt want dan kun je tenmiste zien hoe het moet, nl. hoe met andere soort mensen om te gaan, in hun waarde laten. Begrippen die op dit moment bij veel Nederlanders ver te zoeken te zijn.  :plet:   :plet:   :plet:

----------


## albert c.

Mijn excursie op Maroc.NL komt ten einde.
Het was leerzaam.
Als ik nu een Marokkaan hoor zeggen dat Nederlanders Marokkanen discrimineren, dan begin ik vreselijk hard te lachen.
Marokkanen discrimineren veel harder dan Nederlanders.
Ga naar Maroc.NL en maak mee hoe je wordt uitgescholden, alleen al omdat je een Nederlands vlaggetje hebt.
Marokkanen kunnen niet tegen kritiek: ze vallen meteen om.
Als ik een Nederlandse allochtoneknuffelaar tegenkom, zal ik zeggen dat hij of zij een keertje mee moet doen aan Maroc.NL. 
Binnen de korstste keren word je uitgescholden voor idioot, imbeciel, kwal en ouwe zak.
De Marocjes kennen geen fatsoen en beschaving. Ze kunnen niet discussiren, alleen maar schelden. De beheerder van deze website heeft trouwens ook geen niveau.
Als ik werkgever was, dan zou ik geen Marocje in dienst nemen. Ik weet de reactie al: die werkgever discrimineert. Haha.
Nou, pubertjes ga maar flink huilen en zeuren en jengelen, maar ik hoop wel dat die schellen een keer van jullie ogen vallen.
Groeten uit een zonnig en lenteachtig Essaouira.

----------


## Adonis

Ik meen het jongens meskin hij heeft die doktor nodig...  :verrassing:  


en dan bedoel ik ook hard nodig, trouwens ik heb de vlag van belgie en ben niet uitgescholden dus ik denk niet dat je voor je vlag word uitgescholden maar voor de persoon die je bent. als je hier met je rascistische uitlatingen komt vind je het dan niet een beetje gek dat je word uitgescholden...?  :cheefbek:  

en geloof mij ook al was je op www.kaaskop.nl dan was je ook uitgescholden joh zieligerd.  :boos:

----------


## chebamaroc

beste ali,

ik vond het stuk dat je geschreven hebt ontzettend goed en je brengt duidelijk je mening en boodschap naar voren. het is alleen jammer dat sommige minkukels die hierop cynisch reageerden het niet apprecieren dat er een marokkaan is die wel degelijk weet wat er allemaal gaande is en weet wat we, marokkanen, ertegen kunnen doen.

Zoals jij ook wel zult wten is er momenteel in Frankrijk een verschrikkelijk en gevaarlijke verandereing bezig. De politiek spreekt zich openlijk uit tegen het uiten van je geloof en met name. ze willen islamitische vrouwen het dragen van hoofddoeken verbieden, en ik vrees dat als dit lukt het ook hier naar nederland zal overwaaien en wij moslims met onze handen in onze haar gaan zitten en ja hoe kom je daar dan uit?

Ik roep iedereen daarom op, verdedig jezelf, laat de nederlanders niet met ons dollen, als we ons mondje houden en als stille zielige lammetjes wachten tot de wolf ergens anders zijn prooi gaat zoeken, kunnen we lang gaan wachten, en de kans is dan ook groter dat de wolf ons dan opeet  :zweep:  . Als we Nederlanders duidelijk maken dat wij zelf bepalen wat we willen en dat we niet zullen assimileren, we ons aan ons geloof vasthouden, dan is de kans dat er drastische maatregelen zoals het verbieden van een hoofddoek uiterst miniem.

Daarnaast wil ik je, Ali, nog heel veel succes wensen. Ik zou zeggen ga zo door, mijn steun heb je.

tahalla,

cheba

----------


## Chrif R

> De Marocjes kennen geen fatsoen en beschaving. Ze kunnen niet discussiren, alleen maar schelden. De beheerder van deze website heeft trouwens ook geen niveau.
> Als ik werkgever was, dan zou ik geen Marocje in dienst nemen.


En deze schijnheilige kaaskop is naar ons land gegaan. Hij doet me denken aan iets:

Twee jaar geleden ben ik naar Turkije op vakantie gegaan. Jullie weten wel dat land waar veel andere allochtonen vandaan komen maar ook waar veel Nederlanders naar toe gaan omdat het lekker goedkoop is. Enfin, ik ging een bootexcursie doen. Op de boot waren ook een aantal andere Nederlanders. Maar op een gegeven moment hoorde ik hele negatieve geluiden over Marokkanen en jawel ook over Turken (hun gastheren). Aangezien ik zo door kan voor een Zuid-Europeaan had men niet door dat ik van Marokkaanse of Turkse afkomst was. En ze bleven maar doorgaan terwijl ik ondertussen kookte van woede. Ik was geneigd om ze over de leuning te gooien in de zee. Mijn vrouw heeft mij gesmeekt om er niets van te zeggen (normaal meng ik mij er gelijk tussen) en tegengehouden aangezien dit onze vakantie was en dit over het hoofd moesten zien. 
Een andere keer zaten wij in de bus en achter ons werd gesproken over excursies die gedaan zijn. Een daarvan was bezichtiging van een moskee. Iemand vroeg of de ander hier naar toe was geweest waarop deze zei dat hij niet gek is geworden: "zij komen toch ook niet naar de kerk". 
Op de terugreis naar het vliegveld zaten wij in de bus en toen moest ik weer van anderen weer negatieve verhalen horen over Turken. Op het vliegveld zelf stonden we in een rij te wachten, het was vrij druk, en ja hoor wie moest er weer klagen etc.?

En weet je Albert, als ik jou zo hoor dan moet ik jou direct associeren met dit soort types.  :kotsen2: 
Maar ik durf erbij te zeggen dat dit geldt voor bepaalde types en zeker niet voor alle Nederlanders. Daar kan jij een voorbeeld aan nemen...

----------


## Friend

nou albert c, daar zat ik al een tijdje op te wachten,

Friend

----------


## Soli_Mar

Het enige wat ik wil zeggen over deze topic is dat men Marokkanen niet moet vergelijken met moslims.
Het is algemeen bekend dat Marokkanen een raar volk zijn en er weinig echte moslims onder ons zijn.

Willen marokkanen joden beledigen en haten suc6..
Maar doe dat niet onder de naam moslim..
Elke moslim kent soerat AL Kafiroen

Bismillahir Rahmanir Rahiem 
Qoel ja ajjoehal kafiroen. 
La a'boedoe ma ta'boedoen 
Wa la antoem 'abidoena ma a'boed.
Wa la ana 'abidoem ma 'abattoem. 
Wa la antoem 'abidoena ma a'boed. 
Lakoem dienoekoem waliya dien. 

In de naam van Allah, de Weldadige, de Genadige 
Zeg: O ongelovigen, 
Ik dien niet wat u dient, 
Noch dient u Hem, Die ik dien, 
Noch zal ik dienen wat u dient. 
Noch dient u Hem, Die ik dien. 
U zult uw vergelding hebben en ik zal mijn vergelding hebben.

Ik zeg altijd lees dit goed en trek hier een les uit...
Ik hoop dat jullie mijn punt begrijpen..

----------


## ricknick3

mij zogenaamde marokkaanse broeders maken zich te schande op straat in treinen in de media overal,met hen machogedracht treiteren ze nederlands en krijgen wij marokkanen weer allemaal de schuld ,dit zijn gewoon feiten en de ouders interseert ze geen kont,lastig vallen van homos joden meisjes ,dit zijn geen gedrag die de islam tolreert.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Chrif R_ 
> *En deze schijnheilige kaaskop is naar ons land gegaan. Hij doet me denken aan iets:
> 
> Twee jaar geleden ben ik naar Turkije op vakantie gegaan. Jullie weten wel dat land waar veel andere allochtonen vandaan komen maar ook waar veel Nederlanders naar toe gaan omdat het lekker goedkoop is. Enfin, ik ging een bootexcursie doen. Op de boot waren ook een aantal andere Nederlanders. Maar op een gegeven moment hoorde ik hele negatieve geluiden over Marokkanen en jawel ook over Turken (hun gastheren). Aangezien ik zo door kan voor een Zuid-Europeaan had men niet door dat ik van Marokkaanse of Turkse afkomst was. En ze bleven maar doorgaan terwijl ik ondertussen kookte van woede. Ik was geneigd om ze over de leuning te gooien in de zee. Mijn vrouw heeft mij gesmeekt om er niets van te zeggen (normaal meng ik mij er gelijk tussen) en tegengehouden aangezien dit onze vakantie was en dit over het hoofd moesten zien. 
> Een andere keer zaten wij in de bus en achter ons werd gesproken over excursies die gedaan zijn. Een daarvan was bezichtiging van een moskee. Iemand vroeg of de ander hier naar toe was geweest waarop deze zei dat hij niet gek is geworden: "zij komen toch ook niet naar de kerk". 
> Op de terugreis naar het vliegveld zaten wij in de bus en toen moest ik weer van anderen weer negatieve verhalen horen over Turken. Op het vliegveld zelf stonden we in een rij te wachten, het was vrij druk, en ja hoor wie moest er weer klagen etc.?
> 
> En weet je Albert, als ik jou zo hoor dan moet ik jou direct associeren met dit soort types. 
> Maar ik durf erbij te zeggen dat dit geldt voor bepaalde types en zeker niet voor alle Nederlanders. Daar kan jij een voorbeeld aan nemen...*



Kun je misschien ook uitleggen waarom? Ik denk het niet.

----------


## rafik

Salaam oe aleikum,

Broeders en zusters, ik heb een aantal van jullie reacties gelezen. Jullie gebruik van fantastiche nederlandse woorden uit de ""Dikke van Dalen" getuigd van het feit dat jullie als geen ander de Nederlandse taal beheersen. Maar met alle respect volgens mij zou het veel nuttiger zijn om normaal Nederlands te praten/typen. Jullie lijken wel een stel politici. Veel praten/typen weinig zeggen. Reageer op de kern van de brief. Alleen dan heeft een discussie nut.

Salaam oe aleikum,

Rafik

----------


## ricknick3

alle nederlanders zijn racistisch ik moet zeggen alle blanken het zit gewoon in de blanke genen kijk maar naar amerika hoe ze daar zwarten behandelen overal waar blanken en nietblanken samen wonen zitten de blanken alleen maar te schelden over de niet blanken dit is al eeuwen zo,dit is een feit racisme is een blanke ziekte dat ik zeker weet in de blanke genen zit kijk maar naar de holocaust daar waren alleen maar blanken bij betrokken slavernij hetzelfde ,albert als ik op ilse chat ga chatten als allochtoon word ik ook binnen 1 minuut uitgescholden voor turk of kliko,accepteer het nou alle blanke mensen hebben vooroordelen

----------


## SOS

> Waar blijft de media als het om onze belangen gaat, zijn zij alleen in een verhaal genteresseerd als het weer eens fout gaat met onze jongetjes of staan ze ons ook bij in deze moeilijke tijd waarin moslims tot ******lakken zijn gereduceerd?


ten eerste als het goed is dient de media geen belangen (objectiviteit) en de media zijn al helemaal geen steungroupies




> Eerlijk gezegd ga ik over mijn nek van autochtonen, waarvan hun eigen voorouders overigens meer joden hebben laten vergassen dan dat Marokkaantjes kunnen pesten, die hun handen aan de Marokkaan willen schoonvegen.


pure rascisme, alle autochtonen over een kam smeren, niet iedere opa/oma heeft joden zitten vergassen in de gasmakers en dat kan geen toestemming geven marokkaantje de beest uit de laten hande (alleen maar omdat het niet ergers is) 




> Feit blijft dat antisemitisme iets is waar we inderdaad mee te maken hebben. Bagatelliseren en ontkennen is net zo dom als hieraan schuldig zijn. Maar overdrijft Nederland niet als ze op basis van enkele meldingen en een stel pubers haar conclusie trekt?


'enkele meldingen' en 'een stel pubers' is nogal bagatelliserend vind ik, ik ken geen enkele allochtoon die geen antisemitische gevoelens of gedachten koesterd




> Ik weet niet anders dan dat ook onze jeugd verkeerd is opgevoed, trouwens is haat en discriminatie niet iets wat we overal tegenkomen?


als iets slecht is ongeacht of het veel voorkomt, kan niet worden toegestaan maar juist extra aandacht aan besteed worden




> Het is maar waar je de aandacht op wilt vestigen, neem nou de toenemende agressie en haat jegens de moslims. De jacht op moskeen, het islamitisch onderwijs en de onderdrukking van de islamitische vrouwen door niet moslims. Deze problemen zijn vele malen groter en krijgen nauwelijks de aandacht.


waar zou die haat nou vandaan komen? "onderdrukking van islamitische vrouwen door niet moslims" ik dacht dat het juist andersom was (onderdrukking door moslims) 




> Nederlanders halen zaken door elkaar en rukken veel dingen uit hun context,


weer een rascistische opmerking 




> zo zouden onze jongeren stelselmatig de joden lastigvallen. Zo snugger zijn onze jongeren niet en ik geloof oprecht dat het gewoon baldadigheid is en een beetje papegaaiengedrag.


euh eerst onken je het en daarna praat je het goed, beetje rare zin 




> juist omdat het wel hun voorouders waren die bij de NSB zaten.


 waar slaat dit nou weer op??? 




> Neen, Jongeren uit Amsterdam uitten alleen hun gevoelens van medelijden dat ze hebben met de Palestijnen. Maar laten we hier er niet al te zielig over doen en die gasten gewoon aanpakken.


wie aanpakken, de Israeliers? en hoe? als martelaar sterven in een bus verkleed als jood met 20kg C-4 om z'n buik? 




> Ik roep daarom alle Marokkanen op om waakzaam te zijn, zich te verenigen en zich openlijk tegen deze hetze uit te spreken.


wraakzaam? 




> Verdedig jezelf tegen deze intolerante kaaskoppen en doe er alles aan om het beeld wat zij van de k-Marokkaan hebben niet te bevestigen.


deze intolerant kaaskoppen? 




> Laat je van je beste kant zien, ga studeren, werken en zorg goed voor hen die niet op eigen benen kunnen staan.


doe je best! wordt moeilijk 

Ennu als je het hier niet bevalt kun je ook gewoon terug gaan ivp er zo'n punt van maken.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *alle nederlanders zijn racistisch ik moet zeggen alle blanken het zit gewoon in de blanke genen kijk maar naar amerika hoe ze daar zwarten behandelen overal waar blanken en nietblanken samen wonen zitten de blanken alleen maar te schelden over de niet blanken dit is al eeuwen zo,dit is een feit racisme is een blanke ziekte dat ik zeker weet in de blanke genen zit kijk maar naar de holocaust daar waren alleen maar blanken bij betrokken slavernij hetzelfde ,albert als ik op ilse chat ga chatten als allochtoon word ik ook binnen 1 minuut uitgescholden voor turk of kliko,accepteer het nou alle blanke mensen hebben vooroordelen*


Wat een opluchting: alle blanken hebben vooroordelen. Dat betekent dat alle niet-blanken geen vooroordelen hebben. Fantastisch.
Ricknick, bedankt voor deze hemelse boodschap.
Verder zeg je dat alle Amerikaanse blanken hetzelfde zijn als de Nederlandse blanken.
Gek, want ik heb gemerkt dat de Marokkanen in Marokko toch echt heel anders zijn dan de Marokkanen in Nederland.
Wat een opluchting: Marokkanen discrimineren niet. Vrouwen en homoseksuelen discrimineren zij dus ook niet. Wat een ideale mensen, die Marokkanen.
Ja, ik heb het maar over Marokkanen, n.a.v. Ali E., want het gaat mij echt te ver om alle allochtonen over n kam te scheren. Dat zou ik natuurlijk wel moeten doen, als blanke.
Ghanezen, Chinezen, Turken, Surinamers, Antillianen, Japanners, Argentijnen, Brazilianen - ze zijn allemaal hetzelfde.
Alleen de blanken zijn vreselijk.
Ik begrijp trouwens niet dat jij in Nederland wilt wonen. Ben je masochist?

----------


## SOS

> albert als ik op ilse chat ga chatten als allochtoon word ik ook binnen 1 minuut uitgescholden voor turk of kliko,accepteer het nou alle blanke mensen hebben vooroordelen


hoezo vooroordelen? wat weet jij van wat ze mee hebben gemaakt en waarom ga je dan op ilse chatten? je kan toch op maroc.nl goed chatten.

----------


## tjongejonge

Uuuhm, wij hebben nooit een jood vergast. DAT WAREN DE DUITSERS sufferd.
Ken de geschiedenis van je gastland een beetje.
In de PVDA tijden zijn ze altijd erg soft geweest en nu veranderd dat een beetje.
Jammer, moslims ontberen het vermogen tot zelfbeschouwing.
Als je het met ze eens bent ben je n van hen, als je commentaar levert dan moet je dood.
Daar lijkt het op tenminste.
Nederlanders zijn altijd gastvrij geweest en die hebben nogal het gevoel dat er over ze heen wordt gelopen.

Ik heb niets tegen marokkanen. Als ze zich gewoon gedragen is het ok.

die "Jongetjes" zoals je ze noemt pestten jaren lang agenten in de grote steden, komen altijd beroerd n het nieuws en geven natuurlijk de schuld weer aan een ander.

Als je van ons moet kotsen, wordt het weer tijd voor een fijne emigratie.

----------


## ricknick3

Alberc c je voorouders waren slavenhouders en verdiende miljoenen over de ruggen van zwarten,je voorouders maakte gehakt van de indonesiers alberc je vooruoders emigreerde naar Zuid Afrika stallen het land en verkrachte de zwarte vrouwen en mannen .Ik als allochtoon merkte als klein kind hou racistisch de nederlanders waren altijd die vooroordelen over mijn afkomst als je later oud wordt blijkt er niks veranderd te zijn maar zijn de vooroordelen nog groter.Ik ben er zeker van overtuigt dat het in de genen zietvan het blanke ariesische ras om gekleurde mensen te vernederen en te misbruiken .Ik geef het toe dat bij sommige marokkanen vooroordelen over homos zitten ,maar de marokkanen zullen niet massal homos gaan vervolgen ,in marokko heb je ook homos en die worden met rust gelaten .inm marokko heb je ook joden en die worden door de marokkkanen met repect behandeldt en met geen vinger aangeraakt,Het blanke ras daarentegen gaat wel tot actie kijk maar wat ze met de joden hebben gedaan in de tweede wereldoorlog en de zwarten en de kluklux klan in amerika die al ientallen jaren zwarten lynchen zo Albert c iets van opgestoken

----------


## ricknick3

Alberc c je voorouders waren slavenhouders en verdiende miljoenen over de ruggen van zwarten,je voorouders maakte gehakt van de indonesiers alberc je vooruoders emigreerde naar Zuid Afrika stallen het land en verkrachte de zwarte vrouwen en mannen .Ik als allochtoon merkte als klein kind hou racistisch de nederlanders waren altijd die vooroordelen over mijn afkomst als je later oud wordt blijkt er niks veranderd te zijn maar zijn de vooroordelen nog groter.Ik ben er zeker van overtuigt dat het in de genen zietvan het blanke ariesische ras om gekleurde mensen te vernederen en te misbruiken .Ik geef het toe dat bij sommige marokkanen vooroordelen over homos zitten ,maar de marokkanen zullen niet massal homos gaan vervolgen ,in marokko heb je ook homos en die worden met rust gelaten .inm marokko heb je ook joden en die worden door de marokkkanen met repect behandeldt en met geen vinger aangeraakt,Het blanke ras daarentegen gaat wel tot actie kijk maar wat ze met de joden hebben gedaan in de tweede wereldoorlog en de zwarten en de kluklux klan in amerika die al ientallen jaren zwarten lynchen zo Albert c iets van opgestoken

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Alberc c je voorouders waren slavenhouders en verdiende miljoenen over de ruggen van zwarten,je voorouders maakte gehakt van de indonesiers alberc je vooruoders emigreerde naar Zuid Afrika stallen het land en verkrachte de zwarte vrouwen en mannen .Ik als allochtoon merkte als klein kind hou racistisch de nederlanders waren altijd die vooroordelen over mijn afkomst als je later oud wordt blijkt er niks veranderd te zijn maar zijn de vooroordelen nog groter.Ik ben er zeker van overtuigt dat het in de genen zietvan het blanke ariesische ras om gekleurde mensen te vernederen en te misbruiken .Ik geef het toe dat bij sommige marokkanen vooroordelen over homos zitten ,maar de marokkanen zullen niet massal homos gaan vervolgen ,in marokko heb je ook homos en die worden met rust gelaten .inm marokko heb je ook joden en die worden door de marokkkanen met repect behandeldt en met geen vinger aangeraakt,Het blanke ras daarentegen gaat wel tot actie kijk maar wat ze met de joden hebben gedaan in de tweede wereldoorlog en de zwarten en de kluklux klan in amerika die al ientallen jaren zwarten lynchen zo Albert c iets van opgestoken*


Wat ik ervan opgestoken heb is dat jij een racist bent en een masochist die het blijkbaar prettig vindt om in racistenland te wonen.

----------


## saner 85

ik ben helemaal met je eens. laat die ****** kaaskoppen en maak wat moois van je toekomst!!!!

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Wat ik ervan opgestoken heb is dat jij een racist bent en een masochist die het blijkbaar prettig vindt om in racistenland te wonen.*


Ik heb nog eens nagedacht over die onzin van jou ricknick3. Nu ik er wel even stil bij sta: ik heb enig genealogisch onderzoek gedaan, maar mijn voorouders waren beslist geen slavenhouders. Dat waren gewoon arme voorouders die zelf arbeid moesten verrichten. Ze hadden geen geld om slaven te kopen. Jouw voorouders waren leeghoofden. Dat zal het zijn.

----------


## Joham

Sjonge jonge, wat kun jij vreselijk overdrijven, Ali Eddaoudi  :moeilijk:  . En wat ben je een fantast  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  . Een beetje volwassen Marokkaan en Nederlander kan jou onmogelijk serieus nemen!!! Stoppen met die klinkklare onzin  :kalasnikov:  !!!! Jij bent net zo gevaarlijk als die zogenaamde "Imams"  :duits:  die iedereen van alles wijsmaken (ik bedoel hier niet de context van de Koran/Islam). Maroc.nl is dacht ik een volwassen serieuze website van en voor (een beetje) intelligente alloch-  :Cool:  en autochtonen  :Cool:  , a.u.b ..........!!!!!!!! Laat het dan zo.........!!!!!!  :nerveus:  

Joham  :Mad:  .

----------


## Joham

Trouwens, dat geldt voor de meeste mensen die hier bij Ali E. hun gal spuien, alloch-  :Cool:  en/of autochtonen  :Cool:  ! Wat wordt er overdreven en met historische feiten gesmeten alsof die wegwerpartikelen zijn. Jullie allen moeten 's wat meer kennis opdoen over n de Marokkaanse geschiedenis n de Nederlandse geschiedenis. Wees 's volwassen !! Wat hier allemaal wordt gezegd en "geciteerd", het is om te huilen  :traan1:   :Mad:  !!!!!!

Ik reageer niet verder op jullie eventuele "reacties". 't Kan mij helemaal niets schelen wat jullie nu allemaal weer zullen  :kotsen2:  .

Joham  :Mad:

----------


## Moos

Het mooie van een column is dat de auteur eel vrijheid heeft om zaken kleurrijk en overtrokken neer te zetten. Ik kan me niet goed voorstellen dat Ali E. zijn eigen tekst letterlijk als waar zou kunnen aanvaarden.

Neemt niet weg, dat als een paar marakkoaanse jongeren in het nieuws komen vanwege iets slechts het erg stigmatiserend werkt als de krantenkoppen vermelden dat het marokkanen zijn. Iemand die iets doet wat niet kan is gewoon niet goed bezig, of het nu een marokkaan is of een bejaarde of een homo of... vul zelf maar in.

Het is je eigen verantwoordelijkheid om zorgvuldig om te gaan met het lezen van berichten en het verbinden van conclusies aan de hand van die berichten.

Ik heb niets tegen Marokkanen, maar ook niet tegen Hollanders. Ik heb wel wat tegen sommige Marokkanen en sommige Hollanders, b.v. diegenen die delicten plegen en met name delicten die gericht zijn tegen de integriteit van levende wezens.

Zelf ben ik niet gelovig, maar ik vecht er voor, dat ieder zijn geloof mag belijden op een wijze die hij/zij als goed ervaart, mits dat niet ten koste gaat van de vrijheid van een ander. Dat de Christenen dan een luide klok slaan om de gelovigen naar de kerk te roepen, of een islamiet zijn gezangen roept... och dat mag van mij wel, daar heb ik absoluut geen last van.

----------


## Xaladin-66

Veel Moslims zijn Semitisch !
http://www.mediamonitors.net/firasalatraqchi11.html

Moslims kunnen Anti-Zionistisch zijn, maar daar is niks mis mee (VN resolutie 3379) !
http://domino.un.org/UNISPAL.NSF/be2...2566a2005b74d1

Kortom laat je niet gek maken door de propaganda, en leg gewoon iedere keer opnieuw uit dat je alleen Anti-Zionistisch bent, en niet Anti-Semitisch !
En dat je vandaag met veel spanning volgt of het International Gerechtshof de bouw van het Zionistisch Concentratiekamp zal afkeuren !

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Xaladin-66_ 
> *Veel Moslims zijn Semitisch !
> http://www.mediamonitors.net/firasalatraqchi11.html
> 
> Moslims kunnen Anti-Zionistisch zijn, maar daar is niks mis mee (VN resolutie 3379) !
> http://domino.un.org/UNISPAL.NSF/be2...2566a2005b74d1
> 
> Kortom laat je niet gek maken door de propaganda, en leg gewoon iedere keer opnieuw uit dat je alleen Anti-Zionistisch bent, en niet Anti-Semitisch !
> En dat je vandaag met veel spanning volgt of het International Gerechtshof de bouw van het Zionistisch Concentratiekamp zal afkeuren !*


Arabieren en joden behoren tot het semitische ras, afstammelingen van Sem. De term anti-semitisme is een annexatie van de joden. Wie tegen de Palestijnen is, is ook een antisemiet. Isral is gek op annexeren. Met de term 'zionistisch concentratiekamp' kom je geen stap verder. Leve Gretta!

----------


## ricknick3

alberc ik ben een vredelievend persoon ik ben tegen elk vorm van geweld en vernedering ik accepteer de nederlandse normen en waarden ik respecter homos ik respecteer de nederlandse wet ik respecteer vrouwen joden hindoes athiesten humanisten boedisten etc.Maar waarom respecteren de nederlanders marokkanen niet en wordt elk marokkaan met de nek aangekeken en volkomen gengeerd . Dat er sommige marokkaantjes verkeerde dingen doen ligt volgens mij aan de nederlandse maatschappij dat hun niet accepteert en niet wil accepteren .In duitsland is de intergatie beter gelukt minder zwarte buurten maar 2 islamitische scholen veel minder criminaliteit bij de allochtonen in duitsland ,weten jullie hoe de duitsers spreken in de media over turken UNSERE TURKSCHE FREUNDE.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Maar waarom respecteren de nederlanders marokkanen niet en wordt elk marokkaan met de nek aangekeken en volkomen genegeerd.*


Je krijgt er maar geen genoeg van. Niet alle Nederlanders hebben een hekel aan Marokkanen. Je moet je oogkleppen afdoen en inzien dat je Nederlanders over n kam scheert. Hou daar nou eens mee op. Je zult zien dat je veel meer plezier hebt in het leven in Nederland. Ik negeer je niet. Dat zie je maar weer.

----------


## rubbahducki

Ik word zo langzamerhand schijtziek van de gekleurde versie van dit hele verhaal dat we van de media krijgen, en het oppervlakkige gelul van mensen op dit forum die dingen zeggen "omdat het zo is", zonder te weten waarom.

Ik wil graag een aantal constateringen doen -deels uit wat ik zelf zie en hoor, en deels simpele feiten- en ben benieuwd wat anderen hiervan vinden.


1  :ninja:  als een allochtoon een criminele daad begaat wordt zijn nationaliteit er altijd bij gezegd in de media. bij nederlanders niet. hypocriet, want zo krijg je een vertekend beeld. 
- aan de andere kant: (feit) 11% van de mannelijke marokanen onder de 18 is eens of meerdere malen in aanraking gekomen met de politie. veel meer dan nederlanders.
- de meerderheid van de tasjesroven in rotterdam wordt gepleegd door allochtonen. 
ook nogal hypocriet om dit te gaan ontkennen.

 :vlammen:  2 waarom spreken veel marokanen (en andere allochtonen) die al jaren in nederland wonen niet of nauwelijks nederlands?
als je ergens gaat wonen dan zorg je toch dat je met die mensen daar kunt praten??!

 :zweep:  3 de blijf-van-mijn-lijf huizen zitten voor een groot deel vol met allochtonen (ook marokanen). iig meer dan hun bevolkingsaandeel. normaal? nee! maar het probleem wordt ontkend. of: nog erger - het wordt raar gevonden, want je vrouw mag je toch slaan als ze niet gehoorzaamt?

 :blozen:  4 het hoofddoekje is niets meer of minder dan een zielige traditie. nergens in de koran staat: vrouwen MOETEN hun hoofd bedekken. de reden waarom ze het (vaak) doen heeft met de mannen te maken. want als ze het niet doen, worden die mannen geil, en oeeeehh wat er dan niet kan gebeuren. of wel: om jezelf te beschermen draag maar een hoofddoek. allah heeft de mensen toch niet voor niets mooi haar gegeven. het wordt tijd dat mannen gewoon eens leren normaal met vrouwen om te gaan, ipv dat het de verantwoordelijkheid van de vrouwen blijft dat mannen geen vinger uitsteken. 
veel vrouwen zeggen wel "maar het is mijn eigen keus". dat zal tot op zekere hoogte best kunnen maar feit blijft dat je er gewoon door je omgeving op wordt aangekeken als je het niet doet. ik trek ook schoenen aan als ik naar buiten ga, omdat mn omgeving / vrienden / ouders / buren raar reageert als ik dat niet doe ...

 :huil2:  5 waarom kunnen marokaanse jongens door de hele stad rondhoeren, en wordt een meisje er op aangekeken als ze al een keer met een jongen zoent? no offence, maar de 'tradities' en cultuur en zo waar hier zo krampachtig aan wordt vast gehouden is al lang niet meer zo in marokko en turkije (behalve in de retard-areas ..).

 :party:  6 van mij hoeven niet alle allochtonen 's avonds boerenkool met worst te eten, maar je woont ergens en je dient die cultuur te respecteren. en als wetten / normen / waarden in strijd zijn met jouw overtuigingen dan heb je pech. 
hier in nederland zijn man en vrouw gelijk. als jij vindt van niet om dat iemand dat heeft gezegd, je vrienden dat vinden, of een of andere gast dat een paar duizend jaar geleden heeft opgeschreven - kut voor je, maar dat kan dus niet. de wetten van het land waar je woont gelden. punt. en de normen / waarden van het land waar je woont dien je te respecteren. en dan kun je nog best 5x per dag bidden en schaap slachten.

 :traan1:  7 waarom denkt men zo vaak dat iedereen hier 'recht' heeft op vanalles en nog wat? 
-"recht op een islamitische gebedsruimte op mn werk"
- "recht om als meisje niet mee te doen met zwemles op school"
- recht om overal 
wat zijn de rechten van christenen in marokko / turkije / syrie / iran. overal kerken neer zetten? in bikini over straat? wij mogen dan wel democratisch en zo zijn hier, maar een beetje aanpassen kan ook geen kwaad. dat doen 'wij' bij 'jullie' ook

 :geld:  8 waarom zit 40% van de marokaanse mannen boven de 40 in de WAO? ja ik weet: een paar hebben er jaren lang zwaar werk gedaan. en wij hier zijn veel te makkelijk met keuringen. 
maar ik weet ook - er wordt nogal lacherig over gedaan. hier in nederland krijg je geld zonder er ene flikker voor te doen.

 :vingers:  9 (mening :-)) als je naar een ander land verhuist, dan kom je om iets toe te voegen aan de maatschappij daar. niet om op je luie kont te blijven zitten en te wachten totdat het geld naar je toekomt. maar dit gebeurt wel veelvuldig. normaal?

 :nerveus:  10 onlangs is een studie gepubliceerd waaruit bleek: crimineel gedrag heeft weinig te maken met de huizenprijzen in de buurt waarin je woont, of het opleidingsnivo van je ouders. maar wel met de hoeveelheid allochtonen in je buurt. nou weet ik ook wel dat het een vaak met het ander te maken heeft (ook weer een feit, geen mening..) maar dit is niet normaal. of wel? 

 :tik:  11 waarom zijn het altijd de allochtonen (veelal marokkanen) die de zogenaamde 'loverboys' zijn. waarom hebben marokaanse eikeltjes van 9 niet zulke normen en waarden geleerd dat ze niet midden in de tram op de grond spugen. waarom zijn het altijd de allochtonen die zeggen "hay maisje wil jhe neuken"

EN TOT SLOT: wiens verantwoordelijkheid is het dat (1) veel allochtone kleuters niet of nauwelijks nederlands kunnen als ze naar de basisschool gaan. (2) relatief gezien veel meer marokkanen (allochtonen) dan nederlands criminele daden begaan. (3) veel allochtonen - vnl ouderen en import bruiden- niet of nauwelijks nederlands spreken. 
ik vind nl dat in het verleden 'nederland' best wel wat assertiever had mogen zijn mbt integratie. maar dat zolangzamerhand blijkt dat nu we dit willen, de allochtonen zeggen: maar dat willen wij niet. veel verantwoordelijkheden worden tegenwoordig op scholen en de staat afgeschoven. maar is het niet zaak dat ouders eens gaan denken: "hey, mijn kind (en ik..) wonen in nederland. nou zijn mn buren wel allemaal marokaan en zo, maar t zou wel leuk zijn als hij strax ook gewoon de citotoets kan maken en zn juf kan verstaan, dus laat ik m ook maar eens wat nederlands gaan leren (of, als je dat zelf niet kan: tegelijkertijd op taalcursus gaan en je kind naar de creche doen...) .........

 :student:  en begrijp me goed. ik ken genoeg aardige, leuke en hardwerkende, studerende marokkanen. dus denk niet dat ik eens ff lekker zit te generaliseren en iedereen over een kam scheer. maar ik ga de feiten ook niet ontkennen - criminaliteit, werkloosheid, gedrag op straat, nederlandse taal, man/vrouw verschil etc.etc.. 


om de lol er alvast een beetje uit te halen  :blauwe kus:  : ik ben op zoek naar serieuze reacties op deze dingen. 
dus "je weet niet waar je het over hebt" / "racist" / "het is gewoon zo want het staat in de koran / mn imam zegt het" is vrij nutteloos, want ik weet toch al dat een aantal van jullie papagaaien er zo over denkt  :vingers:  

ciao  :gniffel:

----------


## albert c.

Als een allochtoon een criminele daad begaat wordt zijn nationaliteit er altijd bij gezegd in de media. bij nederlanders niet. hypocriet, want zo krijg je een vertekend beeld.

Dan kun je wel aan de gang blijven. Bij misdaden gaat het om Nederlanders, tenzij anders vermeld. Als Marokkanen vaker crimineel zijn, dan is dat een probleem waavoor je een oplossing moet bedenken. Je moet toch niet je kop in het zand steken.

----------


## albert c.

Waarom hebben marokaanse eikeltjes van 9 niet zulke normen en waarden geleerd dat ze niet midden in de tram op de grond spugen. waarom zijn het altijd de allochtonen die zeggen "hay maisje wil jhe neuken"

Reactie:
Ik denk dat Marokkaanse kinderen van huis weinig respect meekrijgen voor de Nederlandse samenleving. Negatief doen over Nederland krijgen ze met de paplepel ingegoten. Daar zit nog iets achter. De ouders zijn bang dat hun kinderen vernederlandsen. Daarom prijzen ze de Marokkaanse cultuur en minachten de Nederlandse. Het resultaat zie je in de tram o.a.

EN TOT SLOT: wiens verantwoordelijkheid is het dat (1) veel allochtone kleuters niet of nauwelijks nederlands kunnen als ze naar de basisschool gaan.

Reactie:
Het consultatiebureau raadt de ouders aan Berbers met de peuters te spreken. Als ze die moedertaalontwikkeling hebben afgerond, pikken ze het Nederlands sneller op. Het is ook niet goed dat ouders in hun gebroken Nederlands met hun kinderen Nederlands proberen te praten. Hun Berbers is wel vloeiend. Bij ouders van de tweede generatie kan het Nederlands ook vloeiend zijn.

----------


## albert c.

Waarom hebben marokaanse eikeltjes van 9 niet zulke normen en waarden geleerd dat ze niet midden in de tram op de grond spugen. waarom zijn het altijd de allochtonen die zeggen "hay maisje wil jhe neuken"

Reactie:
Ik denk dat Marokkaanse kinderen van huis weinig respect meekrijgen voor de Nederlandse samenleving. Negatief doen over Nederland krijgen ze met de paplepel ingegoten. Daar zit nog iets achter. De ouders zijn bang dat hun kinderen vernederlandsen. Daarom prijzen ze de Marokkaanse cultuur en minachten de Nederlandse. Het resultaat zie je in de tram o.a.

EN TOT SLOT: wiens verantwoordelijkheid is het dat (1) veel allochtone kleuters niet of nauwelijks nederlands kunnen als ze naar de basisschool gaan.

Reactie:
Het consultatiebureau raadt de ouders aan Berbers met de peuters te spreken. Als ze die moedertaalontwikkeling hebben afgerond, pikken ze het Nederlands sneller op. Het is ook niet goed dat ouders in hun gebroken Nederlands met hun kinderen Nederlands proberen te praten. Hun Berbers is wel vloeiend. Bij ouders van de tweede generatie kan het Nederlands ook vloeiend zijn.

----------


## rubbahducki

goed punt
t heeft niet zoveel zin nederlands te leren van iemand die het zelf niet kan

maar genoeg kinderen worden 2talig opgevoed. en die spreken beide talen even goed. dus waarom niet naar de creche dan

de taalachterstand van allochtonen is aan het eind van de basisschool nog steeds gemiddeld 2 jaar ... dus snel oppikken, misschien wel, maar niet snel genoeg dus...

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door rubbahducki_ 
> *goed punt
> t heeft niet zoveel zin nederlands te leren van iemand die het zelf niet kan
> 
> maar genoeg kinderen worden 2talig opgevoed. en die spreken beide talen even goed. dus waarom niet naar de creche dan
> 
> de taalachterstand van allochtonen is aan het eind van de basisschool nog steeds gemiddeld 2 jaar ... dus snel oppikken, misschien wel, maar niet snel genoeg dus...*



Die achterstand van twee jaar is ook alweer achterhaald. Kinderen gaan tegenwoordig twee of drie dagdelen per week naar de peuteropvang. Daarna naar de kleuterschool, maar dat heet geloof ik al basisschool.

Die creche is iets voor tweeverdieners. Veel Marokkanen zijn werkloos en dat geldt zeker voor de moeders. Je gaat geen dure creche betalen als de moeder gewoon thuis is.

----------


## ricknick3

albert c ik ken genoeg 9 jarige nederlande jongens die nog erger zijn die ouderen uitschelden vandalisme uithalen op iedereen vloeken,Men moet een keer beseffen dat er in elk volk goeie en slechte zijn er zijn goeie nederlanders en slechte nederlanders er zijn goeien marokkanen en slechte marokkanen .De marokkaanse ouders hebben heel weinig contact met hun zonen ze bemoeien nauwelijks met de opleiding de jongens hebben te veel vrijheid je moet volgens mij de marokkaanse ouders verplichten bij hun kinderen betrokken te zijn net zoals de nederlanders doen de marokkaanse ouders aanspreken op het gedrag van hun kinderen dit zal moeilijk zijn omdat de meeste marokkaanse ouders niet kunnen lezen en schrijven .Volgens mij moet je sommige jongeren die op het verkeerde pad zijn opvoeden door zogenaamde voogd voorkeur van eigen afkomst en er moeten goeie marokkaanse voorbeelden komen deze zijn er genoeg maar worden de media genegeerd .Ik hoop dat de nederlanders ook een beetje gaan helpen en niet alleen schelden op de ouders en de hele marokkaanse samenleving het moet van beide kanten komen of je het leuk vindt of niet.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *albert c ik ken genoeg 9 jarige nederlande jongens die nog erger zijn die ouderen uitschelden vandalisme uithalen op iedereen vloeken,Men moet een keer beseffen dat er in elk volk goeie en slechte zijn er zijn goeie nederlanders en slechte nederlanders er zijn goeien marokkanen en slechte marokkanen .De marokkaanse ouders hebben heel weinig contact met hun zonen ze bemoeien nauwelijks met de opleiding de jongens hebben te veel vrijheid je moet volgens mij de marokkaanse ouders verplichten bij hun kinderen betrokken te zijn net zoals de nederlanders doen de marokkaanse ouders aanspreken op het gedrag van hun kinderen dit zal moeilijk zijn omdat de meeste marokkaanse ouders niet kunnen lezen en schrijven .Volgens mij moet je sommige jongeren die op het verkeerde pad zijn opvoeden door zogenaamde voogd voorkeur van eigen afkomst en er moeten goeie marokkaanse voorbeelden komen deze zijn er genoeg maar worden de media genegeerd .Ik hoop dat de nederlanders ook een beetje gaan helpen en niet alleen schelden op de ouders en de hele marokkaanse samenleving het moet van beide kanten komen of je het leuk vindt of niet.*


Dat voorbeeld van die Marokkaanse jongen van 9 kwam niet van mij maar van Rubbahducki. Ik reageerde op dat voorbeeld.

Als je kortere zinnen maakt door op de juiste plek een punt te plaatsen, dan wordt je bijdrage makkelijker leesbaar.

Ik ben bevriend met een Marokkaans gezin en de ouders praten niet zo goed Nederlands. Ik moet dan ook heel veel formulieren invullen, maar voor hun doe ik dat graag. Maar de meeste jonge Marokkaanse ouders spreken wel goed Nederlands tegenwoordig. Toch?

Complicerend factor is naturlijk wel dat 75% van de partners uit Marokko wordt gehaald. Dat is niet goed voor het Nederlands en de integratie.

----------


## Raffi

Ali Eddaoudi heeft in grote lijnen denk ik wel gelijk. Allochtonen moeten in nederland sterker zijn en zich niet laten ophitsen door autochtonen. Want zoals mijn moder zegt, nederlanders zijn zoals het weer. de ene dag zo en dan opeens de andere dag heel anders.

Wordt de criminalteit van nederlandse inwoners bekeken per bevolkinsgroep naar woonwijk cq maatschappelijke toestand, dan blijkt dat inwoners van arme en achtergestelde woonwijken een hoger criminaliteit laten zien, dan inwoners van welgestelde wijken.

een verband tussen afkomst (alloch/ autochtoon) komt dan niet naar boven.

absoluut gezien wonen meer marocanen in achtergestelde wijken en dat verklaard dat marocanen cijfermatig hoger op de criminele ladder staan.

Dit komt dus niet omdat zij 'marocanen' zijn maar omdat het inwoners van achtergestelde wijken zijn.

Bewijs hiervoor is dat als je alleen de achtergestelde wijken bekijkt en dan de criminaliteit per afkomst bekijkt, blijkt dat van elke 1000 autochtone bewoners van achtergestelde wijken meer criminelen zijn dan van elke 1000 marocaanse bewoners van achtergestelde wijken.

In de welgestelde wijken blijkt zelfs dat criminaliteit vrijwel niet voor komt onder de marocaanse bewoners van welgestelde wijken in tegen stelling tot de autochtone bewoners van welgestelde wijken.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *Op zich maf dat jullie in nederland ons israeliers willen vertellen wat wel en niet mag. Zelf maken jullie de grootste rotzooi die er is, en is er geen kouder en rasistischer volk in west-europa dan nederlanders.
> *


Ach ja. Je hebt het over West-Europa, maar neem je nou de hele wereld dan is er geen kouder en racistischer volk als dat van Isral. Met miljarden dollars gesteund door Amerika zijn ze van alle gemakken en wapentuig voorzien. De Palestijnen kunnen niets anders dan zichzelf opblazen, maar de staatsterreur van Isral heeft veel meer onschuldige Palestijnse slachtoffers veroorzaakt dan de zelfmoordaanslagen. Ik ga verder niet door met deze discussie. Leve Gretta.

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door tjongejonge_ 
> *Uuuhm, wij hebben nooit een jood vergast. DAT WAREN DE DUITSERS sufferd.*


Ja alleen beetje meegeholpen op de trein te zetten en ook alleen beetje geholpen met de nederlandse spoorwegen dat de treinen netjes op tijd reden.

Doet me aan sebrenica denken. Waren geen nederlanders die 7000 moslim burgers vermoorden. Hielpen alleen maar beetje mee de mannen en jongentjes uit het kamp te halen en netjes afteleveren aan de morodenaars.



> Nederlanders zijn altijd gastvrij geweest en die hebben nogal het gevoel dat er over ze heen wordt gelopen.


Ja in de jaren 30 waren ze vooral gestvrij voor de vluchtelingen uit duitsland he.




> Ik heb niets tegen marokkanen. Als ze zich gewoon gedragen is het ok.


Fijn dat je niks hebt tegen marocanen. Ha ha ik wiste zeker dat er wat achterna kwam en dat was je 'Als ze zich etc.'
Dat geld toch voor iedereen? Iedereen moet zich toch netjes gedragen.





> Als je van ons moet kotsen, wordt het weer tijd voor een fijne 
> 
> emigratie. [/B]


Hij heeft recht hier te wonen en er voor op te komen. waarom moet hij vluchten voor rasistische nederlanders?

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *Ja alleen beetje meegeholpen op de trein te zetten en ook alleen beetje geholpen met de nederlandse spoorwegen dat de treinen netjes op tijd reden.
> Doet me aan sebrenica denken. Waren geen nederlanders die 7000 moslim burgers vermoorden. Hielpen alleen maar beetje mee de mannen en jongentjes uit het kamp te halen en netjes afteleveren aan de morodenaars.
> Ja in de jaren 30 waren ze vooral gestvrij voor de vluchtelingen uit duitsland he.
> Fijn dat je niks hebt tegen marocanen. Ha ha ik wiste zeker dat er wat achterna kwam en dat was je 'Als ze zich etc.'
> Dat geld toch voor iedereen? Iedereen moet zich toch netjes gedragen.
> die "Jongetjes" zoals je ze noemt pestten jaren lang agenten in de grote steden, komen altijd beroerd n het nieuws en geven natuurlijk de schuld weer aan een ander.
> Hij heeft recht hier te wonen en er voor op te komen. waarom moet hij vluchten voor rasistische nederlanders?*


Nou weet ik weer wat jodenstreken zijn.

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Nou weet ik weer wat jodenstreken zijn.*


beste albert c, kun je dat uitleggen? of kan je alleen maar losse flodders en populaire one-liners uitspuwen?

----------


## Raffi

... verder gaat deze discussie dacht ik over hoe rasisme en apartheid in nederland weer OPENLIJK (is nooit weggeweest) de kop op steekt en marocanen er onder moeten lijden.

Soms zoek ik mijn familie in nederland op en zeker mijn bejaarde moeder ziet alles met lede ogen aan hoe gevaarlijk alles word.

Zo word in haar buurt (gemengd allochtoon en autochtoon) geklaagd door de autochtone bevolking over alle rotzooi en papiertjes die op straat ligt . Over alle hondenpoep die her en der ligt hebben ze het niet.

Mijn moeder kijkt uit op straat en ziet steeds dat het vrijwel voor 100% witte nederlandse schoffies zijn die zakken met chips en frikandel plastick bakjes en zo achteloos op de stoep gooien. 

Ook wordt er geklaagd over turken die maar weer zomaar een winkel openen of een bakkerij etc. Mijn moeder vertelde haar buren (met beetje trots) dat ze juist blij moeten zijn want deze hard werkende middenstanders betalen een hoop belasting .

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *beste albert c, kun je dat uitleggen? of kan je alleen maar losse flodders en populaire one-liners uitspuwen?*


Je zit in Isral te canceren op Nederlanders. Probeert solidair te zijn met Marokkanen en Turken in Nederland. Je wil alleen maar onrust stoken door op deze Marokkaans/Nederlandse website Nederlanders belachelijk te maken en te beledigen. Dat is verdeel en heers spelen, annexeren en monopoliseren en dat zijn jodenstreken.

----------


## Raffi



----------


## Raffi



----------


## Raffi



----------


## Raffi

albert c. ik ben voor werk vaak genoeg in nederland en heb er ook genoeg familie.
Maar elke keer als ik er ben moet ik van familie aanhoren hoe het is.

En mijn moeder begint echt misselijk en bang te worden van de 'witte' nederlandse media die waar maar even kan de marocaanse gemeenschap door het slijk probeert te halen. En dat doet mij pijn albert c. En eigenlijk intereseert het mij helemaal niet wat jij ervan denkt of zegt. 

Jou zal het niet opvallen dat er in nederland gediscrimineerd wordt, maar israelische toeristen van marocaanse afkomst begint het op te vallen dat ze steeds door politie worden aangehouden in nederland terwijl ze niets doen, alleen maar omdat ze op marocanen lijken...

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *Wat jij er maar van denkt, maar albert c. , je komt weer met populaire slagzinnetjes.
> Voor mijn werk ben ik vaak genoeg in nederland. en heb ook familie in nederland en andere landen.
> En neem mij het niet kwalijk dat ik dan gewoon dingen constateer. 
> En neem mij ook niet kwalijk dat mijn meeste nederlandse vrienden allochtonen zijn, waarvan de meeste moslem.
> Ik probeer helemaal niet iets of wat dan ook. 
> Maar als er in nederland door de autochtone bevolking van de marocaanse gemeenschap verwacht wordt dat zij zich mede verantwoordelijk voelen voor crimineel gedrag van een kleine groep van haar gemeenschap, mag je toch ook van dezelfde autochtone bevolkingsgroep toch ook verwachten dat zij zich medeverantwoordelijk voelt voor het rasistisch en haatzaaiend gedrag van een groep van haar bevolking?
> Uhh beste albert c. , als je hier op reageerd kun je dan terzake reageren en niet met populaire oneliners komen die alleen ingaan op iemands afkomst en niet op het terzake gebrachte?*


Je bent een naar ventje (m/v). Een beetje onrust stoken tussen Marokkanen en Nederlanders, meer algemeen tussen autochtoon en allochtoon. Heb je het niet gemaakt in Nederland dat je meent te moeten natrappen? Vanwaar die behoefte om te stoken in een gelukkig huwelijk? Marokkaan en Nederlander hebben samen een zeer succesvolle film gemaakt, met ook internationaal succes. 

Er zijn momenteel geen overdreven problemen tussen bevolkingsgroepen, ook al meent een arrogante KZ als Raffi dat te constateren. Je ziet slechts wat je wilt zien. Nederland heeft ook weer goed samengewerkt met de Marokkanen hier en in Marokko vanwege de aardbeving rond Al Hoceima.

Dus ruim jij troep nou eerst eens op: die muur en dat hek waarmee Isarl opnieuw land van de Palestijnen heeft ingepikt en geannexeerd. Dat lijkt me beter dan dat je hier komt zieken en canceren.

----------


## Raffi

oef albert c. ik kom alleen maar op voor mijn (gedeeltelijk) marocaanse familie in nederland hoor. Ik zou niet weten waarom dat niet zou mogen.

Mijn moeder woont nogsteeds in nederland en volgens haar worden marocanen vet gediscrimineerd in nederland. Vooral in en door de media. Maar ook wordt ze gewoon moe van al dat rasistisch geleuter van haar witte buurt bewoners over de andere allochtonen in haar buurt.

En fijn dat nederland een van de vele landen is die maroco helpt met de aardbeving. Zal wel wat schuld gevoel wegnemen of zo.

En of israel nu een hek bouwt of niet (Net zoals in Cyprus of zoals Saudi Arabi nu doet) , ook dat geeft nederlanders geen recht om discriminerend te zijn tegen een deel van mijn familie in nederland.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *albert c. ik ben voor werk vaak genoeg in nederland en heb er ook genoeg familie.
> Maar elke keer als ik er ben moet ik van familie aanhoren hoe het is.
> En mijn moeder begint echt misselijk en bang te worden van de 'witte' nederlandse media die waar maar even kan de marocaanse gemeenschap door het slijk probeert te halen. En dat doet mij pijn albert c. En eigenlijk intereseert het mij helemaal niet wat jij ervan denkt of zegt. 
> Jou zal het niet opvallen dat er in nederland gediscrimineerd wordt, maar israelische toeristen van marocaanse afkomst begint het op te vallen dat ze steeds door politie worden aangehouden in nederland terwijl ze niets doen, alleen maar omdat ze op marocanen lijken...*


Jij moet je druk maken over wat er met de Palestijnen in Isral gebeurd. Dat is nog wel even wat anders dan de zogenaamde discriminatie van Marokkanen in Nederland. Verbeter de wereld, begin in Isral. Dit was mijn laatste bericht aan jou. Malloot.

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Jij moet je druk maken over wat er met de Palestijnen in Isral gebeurd. Dat is nog wel even wat anders dan de zogenaamde discriminatie van Marokkanen in Nederland. Verbeter de wereld, begin in Isral. Dit was mijn laatste bericht aan jou. Malloot.*


Het een sluit het andere niet uit albert. Ik leef ook in beide landen albert c, en maak me dan ook druk om beide landen want heb in beide landen familie en vrienden wonen.
Waarom praat je trouwens over 'zogenaamde' discriminatie? Marocanen worden gewoon gediscrimineerd in nederland. Mischien voor jouw gevoel maar een heel klein beetje. Maar jij schiet al in vuur en flam als er wat over nederlanders gezegd wordt, moet je toch kunnen voorstellen hoe marocanen of mensen van marocaanse afkomst zich moeten voelen als er dag in dag uit door de nederlandse media (veelal vertekende) negatieve berichten over marocanen wordt gepredikt.

Nu, groetjes albert c. Ik ga deze week lekker op vakantie naar maroc (familie bezoek. ps. als joden in de marocaanse media gediscrimineerd zouden worden zoals marocanen in nederland had onze koning allang ingegrepen volgens vrienden van mij in maroc . )

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *Het een sluit het andere niet uit albert. Ik leef ook in beide landen albert c, en maak me dan ook druk om beide landen want heb in beide landen familie en vrienden wonen.
> Waarom praat je trouwens over 'zogenaamde' discriminatie? Marocanen worden gewoon gediscrimineerd in nederland. Mischien voor jouw gevoel maar een heel klein beetje. Maar jij schiet al in vuur en flam als er wat over nederlanders gezegd wordt, moet je toch kunnen voorstellen hoe marocanen of mensen van marocaanse afkomst zich moeten voelen als er dag in dag uit door de nederlandse media (veelal vertekende) negatieve berichten over marocanen wordt gepredikt.
> Nu, groetjes albert c. Ik ga deze week lekker op vakantie naar maroc (familie bezoek. ps. als joden in de marocaanse media gediscrimineerd zouden worden zoals marocanen in nederland had onze koning allang ingegrepen volgens vrienden van mij in maroc . )*


Een toetje nog. Je zou eens moeten weten wat Nederlandse Marokkanen van Nederlanders vinden. Het is maar de vraag welke partij het meest discrimineert over en weer. Maar het meest discriminerend zijn de Marokkanen in Nederland over de joden in Isral. Maar ja, dat wil je niet weten natuurlijk. Dat komt niet je kraam te pas.

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Een toetje nog. Je zou eens moeten weten wat Nederlandse Marokkanen van Nederlanders vinden. Het is maar de vraag welke partij het meest discrimineert over en weer. Maar het meest discriminerend zijn de Marokkanen in Nederland over de joden in Isral. Maar ja, dat wil je niet weten natuurlijk. Dat komt niet je kraam te pas.*


dat een aantal in nederland opgegroeide marocanen discrimineert joden in israel komt omdat ze ons alleen kennen vanuit de nederlandse media.

Vrijwel alle israeliers die in nederland wonen kunnen het goed vinden met de nederlandse marocanen nadat ze elkaar beter hebben leren kennen. Israeliers en Marocanen kunnen in nederland ook over politiek praten , hun eigen ideeen erop nahouden en elkaar als mens blijven respecteren (part of the marocan culture) ook al heb je soms wel en soms niet dezelfde kijk op dingen.
Verder heb ik soms ook (heftige) discussie met in nederland marocaanse (moslem) vrienden, maar dat heb ik ook met israelische vrienden. Verschil van mening wil niet zeggen dat je geen respect voor elkaar hoeft te hebben en elkaar zwart moet gaan maken en uitmoet gaan maken met allerlij vooroordelen.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *dat een aantal in nederland opgegroeide marocanen discrimineert joden in israel komt omdat ze ons alleen kennen vanuit de nederlandse media.
> Vrijwel alle israeliers die in nederland wonen kunnen het goed vinden met de nederlandse marocanen nadat ze elkaar beter hebben leren kennen. 
> 
> REACTIE: Heeft je moeder dat gezegd?
> 
> Israeliers en Marocanen kunnen in nederland ook over politiek praten , hun eigen ideeen erop nahouden en elkaar als mens blijven respecteren (part of the marocan culture) ook al heb je soms wel en soms niet dezelfde kijk op dingen.
> 
> REACTIE: Dat zuig je uit je duim. Lekker makkelijk.
> ...

----------


## Raffi

je blijft maar populaire one-liners reageren. de moeite van discussie niet waard , bye bye hamud

----------


## ricknick3

ALBERT C ga je eens verdieppen in de marokkaanse geschiedenis ten eerste marokko is die eerste arabische land dat israiel erkende marokko en israiel zijn de beste vrienden.De oude koning van marokko mohamed de vijfde heeft 10000 joden het leven gered in de tweede wereldoorlog toen vluchten 10000 joden vanuit europe naar marokko dit zijn feiten de marokkaanse koning bood hun bescherming in tegenstelling toen de europese landen in de tweedewereldoorlog .ten derde leven in marokko 10000 joden casablanca teelt velen synagoges joodse buurten de joden in marokko behandelden en behandelen de joodse gemeenschap met veel respect .Marokko en israiel zijn heel close en jammer dat weinig nederlanders dit weten zelfst de mossad de geheime dienst helpt marokko vaak .zelfs toen er problemen met de shara waren gaf israiel straaljagers aan marokko en militaire wapens .MAROKKO EN ISRAIEL ZIJN DE BESTE VRIENDEN >

----------


## ricknick3

ALBERT C ga je eens verdieppen in de marokkaanse geschiedenis ten eerste marokko is die eerste arabische land dat israiel erkende marokko en israiel zijn de beste vrienden.De oude koning van marokko mohamed de vijfde heeft 10000 joden het leven gered in de tweede wereldoorlog toen vluchten 10000 joden vanuit europe naar marokko dit zijn feiten de marokkaanse koning bood hun bescherming in tegenstelling toen de europese landen in de tweedewereldoorlog .ten derde leven in marokko 10000 joden casablanca teelt velen synagoges joodse buurten de joden in marokko behandelden en behandelen de joodse gemeenschap met veel respect .Marokko en israiel zijn heel close en jammer dat weinig nederlanders dit weten zelfst de mossad de geheime dienst helpt marokko vaak .zelfs toen er problemen met de shara waren gaf israiel straaljagers aan marokko en militaire wapens .MAROKKO EN ISRAIEL ZIJN DE BESTE VRIENDEN >

----------


## ricknick3

ALBERT C ga je eens verdieppen in de marokkaanse geschiedenis ten eerste marokko is die eerste arabische land dat israiel erkende marokko en israiel zijn de beste vrienden.De oude koning van marokko mohamed de vijfde heeft 10000 joden het leven gered in de tweede wereldoorlog toen vluchten 10000 joden vanuit europe naar marokko dit zijn feiten de marokkaanse koning bood hun bescherming in tegenstelling toen de europese landen in de tweedewereldoorlog .ten derde leven in marokko 10000 joden casablanca teelt velen synagoges joodse buurten de joden in marokko behandelden en behandelen de joodse gemeenschap met veel respect .Marokko en israiel zijn heel close en jammer dat weinig nederlanders dit weten zelfst de mossad de geheime dienst helpt marokko vaak .zelfs toen er problemen met de shara waren gaf israiel straaljagers aan marokko en militaire wapens .MAROKKO EN ISRAIEL ZIJN DE BESTE VRIENDEN >

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *ALBERT C ga je eens verdieppen in de marokkaanse geschiedenis ten eerste marokko is die eerste arabische land dat israiel erkende marokko en israiel zijn de beste vrienden.De oude koning van marokko mohamed de vijfde heeft 10000 joden het leven gered in de tweede wereldoorlog toen vluchten 10000 joden vanuit europe naar marokko dit zijn feiten de marokkaanse koning bood hun bescherming in tegenstelling toen de europese landen in de tweedewereldoorlog .ten derde leven in marokko 10000 joden casablanca teelt velen synagoges joodse buurten de joden in marokko behandelden en behandelen de joodse gemeenschap met veel respect .Marokko en israiel zijn heel close en jammer dat weinig nederlanders dit weten zelfst de mossad de geheime dienst helpt marokko vaak .zelfs toen er problemen met de shara waren gaf israiel straaljagers aan marokko en militaire wapens .MAROKKO EN ISRAIEL ZIJN DE BESTE VRIENDEN >*


Ik moet helemaal niks. Ik ken die geschiedenis al. Die Raffi was verkeerd bezig. Hij was bijzonder vijandig over Nederlanders, deed net of Nederlandse Marokkanen de beste vrienden zijn van joden in Isral. hij probeerde te heersen door verdeeldheid te zaaien. Hoopte daarna te kunnen annexeren en monopoliseren, typisch joods. Jij moet lezen.

----------


## Raffi

Albert c, zolang het kritiek over marocanen betreft mag er vrij over gediscusieerd worden, maar owee als je kritiek op nederlanders hebt, dat is blijkbaar heiligschennis.

Albert c, als ik kritiek over nederlanders heb/had , geef in een discussie dan gewoon aan waarom je het niet met die kritiek eens bent. Mischien zie ik alles wel zwart of zo hoor.

Bijvoorbeeld als ik zeg dat marocanen in de nederlandse media gediscrimineerd worden, en jij bent het er niet mee eens, weerleg het feit dan .

Nederland is toch geen dictatuur waar in je in een discussie alleen maar de voorschreven antwoorden mag geven?

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *Albert c, zolang het kritiek over marocanen betreft mag er vrij over gediscusieerd worden, maar owee als je kritiek op nederlanders hebt, dat is blijkbaar heiligschennis.
> Albert c, als ik kritiek over nederlanders heb/had , geef in een discussie dan gewoon aan waarom je het niet met die kritiek eens bent. Mischien zie ik alles wel zwart of zo hoor.
> Bijvoorbeeld als ik zeg dat marocanen in de nederlandse media gediscrimineerd worden, en jij bent het er niet mee eens, weerleg het feit dan .
> Nederland is toch geen dictatuur waar in je in een discussie alleen maar de voorschreven antwoorden mag geven?*


Jij beweert iets, namelijk dat Marokkanen in de Nederlandse media gediscrimineerd worden. Dat moet jij aantonen. Ik hoef dat niet te weerleggen. De bewijslast ligt bij jou. 

En je moet een toontje lager zingen, want de Palestijnen worden in Isral niet alleen gediscrimineerd maar ook onderdrukt. Dat is algemeen bekend. Doe daar eerst iets aan in plaats van je neus te steken in de binnenlandse aangelegenheden van Nederland.

Je ziet de splinter in Nederland, maar vergeet de balk van Isral. Verbeter de wereld, begin bij jezelf. Zeurkous.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Nederlanders, niet goed wijs zijnde mietjes.*


Ik heb die Raffi er al opgewezen dat er op deze website voortdurend kritiek is op Nederlanders, maar hij kan niet goed lezen en vervalt in oneliners. Het is een soort sport om als allochtoon op Nederlanders te schieten. Sommige Nederlanders accepteren dat ook nog, vanuit een overdreven calvinistisch schuldcomplex.

Vandaag staat er weer een onfris stuk van een Perzische rastaman in de Volkskrant die van de krant uitgebreid mag schieten op Nederlanders. Ik begrijp niet dat zo'n vent, asielzoeker en zich socioloog noemend, geen doorstart maakt in een land waarin het beter toeven is. Shervin Nekuee is de naam. Als je kritiek hebt op zo'n type, ben je meteen een racist.

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Jij beweert iets, namelijk dat Marokkanen in de Nederlandse media gediscrimineerd worden. Dat moet jij aantonen. Ik hoef dat niet te weerleggen. De bewijslast ligt bij jou. 
> 
> En je moet een toontje lager zingen, want de Palestijnen worden in Isral niet alleen gediscrimineerd maar ook onderdrukt. Dat is algemeen bekend. Doe daar eerst iets aan in plaats van je neus te steken in de binnenlandse aangelegenheden van Nederland.
> 
> Je ziet de splinter in Nederland, maar vergeet de balk van Isral. Verbeter de wereld, begin bij jezelf. Zeurkous.*


Ik heb je al een keer uitgelegd dat ik in beide landen woon en in beide landen familie en vrienden heb dus bemoei ik me met beide landen , of meneer albert c het nu goed vindt of niet.

Lees gewoon de nederlandse kranten en je hebt het bewijs albert.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *Ik heb je al een keer uitgelegd dat ik in beide landen woon en in beide landen familie en vrienden heb dus bemoei ik me met beide landen , of meneer albert c het nu goed vindt of niet.
> 
> Lees gewoon de nederlandse kranten en je hebt het bewijs albert.*


Inderdaad, het bewijs dat Sharon de Palestijnen onderdrukt en nog het liefst alle Palestijnen het land uit zou zetten.

----------


## Raffi

albert c. , oefff je blijft het onderwerp van deze discussie maar ontwijken..... Maar oke, ik geef je gelijk hoor albert c, marocanen worden helemaal niet gediscrimineerd de nederlandse media , als een nederlander van marocaanse afkomst wat verkeerd doet staat er ook nooit grote kop in krant met evtte leeters "marocaan bla bla' . 
Ik heb alle krnaten van afgelop[en jaar nagelzen en ik begrijp nu dat jij gelijk had, was allemaal verbeelding van mij.

mijn diepe verontschuldigingen hoor, je hebt hele maal gelijk albert c.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *albert c. , oefff je blijft het onderwerp van deze discussie maar ontwijken..... Maar oke, ik geef je gelijk hoor albert c, marocanen worden helemaal niet gediscrimineerd de nederlandse media , als een nederlander van marocaanse afkomst wat verkeerd doet staat er ook nooit grote kop in krant met evtte leeters "marocaan bla bla' . 
> Ik heb alle krnaten van afgelop[en jaar nagelzen en ik begrijp nu dat jij gelijk had, was allemaal verbeelding van mij.
> mijn diepe verontschuldigingen hoor, je hebt hele maal gelijk albert c.*



De criminaliteit onder Marokkaanse jongens is hoger dan onder Nederlandse of Turkse jongens. Als dat bericht in de krant staat, dan is dat niet de waarheid maar discriminatie, volgels Rafelrandje. Heb jij je vmbo wel afgemaakt? Simpele ziel.

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *De criminaliteit onder Marokkaanse jongens is hoger dan onder Nederlandse of Turkse jongens. Als dat bericht in de krant staat, dan is dat niet de waarheid maar discriminatie, volgels Rafelrandje. Heb jij je vmbo wel afgemaakt? Simpele ziel.*


De criminaliteit onder jongeren in achterstandswijken is hoger dan onder jongeren in welgesteldere wijken.

In achtergestelde wijken is de criminaliteit van marocaanse jongeren niet hoger dan die van andere jongeren in die zelfde wijken.

In welgestelde wijken is de criminaliteit van marocanen zelfs lager dan die van de andere bewoners van die zelfde wijken.

Omdat het grootste gedeelte van marocanen in achtergesteld wijken woont en het grootste gedeelte van 'nederlanders' in de welgesteldere wijken is de criminaliteit relatief gezien hoog onder marocanen.

Dit komt dus niet omdat deze criminelen marocanen zijn maar omdat zij bewoners van achtergestelde wijken zijn.

en uhhh albert c, maak je over mijn opleiding maar geen zorgen hoor.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *De criminaliteit onder jongeren in achterstandswijken is hoger dan onder jongeren in welgesteldere wijken.
> In achtergestelde wijken is de criminaliteit van marocaanse jongeren niet hoger dan die van andere jongeren in die zelfde wijken.
> In welgestelde wijken is de criminaliteit van marocanen zelfs lager dan die van de andere bewoners van die zelfde wijken.
> Omdat het grootste gedeelte van marocanen in achtergesteld wijken woont en het grootste gedeelte van 'nederlanders' in de welgesteldere wijken is de criminaliteit relatief gezien hoog onder marocanen.
> Dit komt dus niet omdat deze criminelen marocanen zijn maar omdat zij bewoners van achtergestelde wijken zijn.
> en uhhh albert c, maak je over mijn opleiding maar geen zorgen hoor.*


Je hebt de goochelacademie gedaan, begrijp ik.

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Je hebt de goochelacademie gedaan, begrijp ik.*


Ja natuurlijk, albert c. ! je hebt weer gelijk !!!!

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *Ja natuurlijk, albert c. ! je hebt weer gelijk !!!!*


Ik zit nog steeds te wachten op jouw gelijk. Toon nou eens dat de media Marokkanen discrimineren. Er is nog nooit een klacht ingediend bij de onafhankelijke Raad voor Journalistiek. Bij de Meldpunten Discriminatie ook niet.

Dan is er een goochem ventje in Isral dat een beetje gaat zieken en probeert Marokkanen en Nederlanders tegen elkaar uit te spelen. En dat omdat zijn moeder vanuit de keuken heeft geroepen dat Nederlanders Marokkanen discrimineren. Doe die keukendeur dicht: het stinkt.

Laar de discriminatie van Marokkanen door Nederlanders nou maar over aan de Marokkanen in Nederland. Ze staan hun mannetje heus wel. Verbeter de wereld, Rafelrandje, en begin in Isral.

----------


## Raffi

oewaaa...

albert c. ik heb al paar keer uitgelegd dat ik in beide landen leef. En me dus druk maak om beide landen. 

Verder is mijn afkomst een mengelmoes van alles en nog wat, en wat precies gaat jou geen reet aan (sorry andere maroc.nl lezers maar ik geloof dat dat de taal is die albert c mischien begrijpt). In iedergeval zit er ook marocaans bij. In iedergeval heeft mijn moeder een gedeeltelijk marocaanse achternaam. Mischien dat zij zich daarom druk maakt?

verder geef je al aan hoe klein jij denkt dat je denkt dat mijn moeder vanuit de keuken roept.. 

Oke mijn moeder kookt voortreffelijk, niet alleen couscous, maar ook stampot met andijvie enzo hoor. Maar verder is ze hoog opgeleid en heeft ze een universiteits graad.

Albert c. , hier in Israel zeggen we over mensen als jij

Allah Yoesto ... 

(uhh sorry marocanen hier, zal wel met israelisch accent zijn hoor ) 

Bye bye

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *oewaaa...
> albert c. ik heb al paar keer uitgelegd dat ik in beide landen leef. En me dus druk maak om beide landen. 
> Verder is mijn afkomst een mengelmoes van alles en nog wat, en wat precies gaat jou geen reet aan (sorry andere maroc.nl lezers maar ik geloof dat dat de taal is die albert c mischien begrijpt). In iedergeval zit er ook marocaans bij. In iedergeval heeft mijn moeder een gedeeltelijk marocaanse achternaam. Mischien dat zij zich daarom druk maakt?
> verder geef je al aan hoe klein jij denkt dat je denkt dat mijn moeder vanuit de keuken roept.. 
> Oke mijn moeder kookt voortreffelijk, niet alleen couscous, maar ook stampot met andijvie enzo hoor. Maar verder is ze hoog opgeleid en heeft ze een universiteits graad.
> Albert c. , hier in Israel zeggen we over mensen als jij
> Allah Yoesto ... 
> (uhh sorry marocanen hier, zal wel met israelisch accent zijn hoor ) 
> Bye bye*


Dit weekend heeft het Isralische leger 14 Palestijnen vermoord, met alle moderne hulpmiddelen die dat leger heeft. Sommige Nederlanders discrimineren de Marokkanen misschien, maar wij slachten er in n weekend geen 14 af. 
Dus hou je mond over Nederland, labiel typetje, en probeer de gebeurtenissen in beide landen eindelijk eens in de juiste proporties te zien. Hoe komt het dat je moesje academisch geschoold is en toch zulke onzin uitkraamt? Heb jij die labiliteit van haar?

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Dit weekend heeft het Isralische leger 14 Palestijnen vermoord, met alle moderne hulpmiddelen die dat leger heeft. Sommige Nederlanders discrimineren de Marokkanen misschien, maar wij slachten er in n weekend geen 14 af. 
> Dus hou je mond over Nederland, labiel typetje, en probeer de gebeurtenissen in beide landen eindelijk eens in de juiste proporties te zien. Hoe komt het dat je moesje academisch geschoold is en toch zulke onzin uitkraamt? Heb jij die labiliteit van haar?*


Omdat de palastijnen met ons in oorlog zijn mag jij marocanen in nederland discrimineren...

Afgelopen maand zijn er tientallen israeliers vermoord door palastijnen met explosieven en moderne wapens. (zoals een echtpaar wat in auto zat met 1,5 jaar oud dochtertje. de ouders werden vermoord door een palastijn met uiterst modern scherpschutters geweer.)

Het lijkt wel of jij blij bent dat wij hier in oorlog zijn, kan jij lekker marocaantjes pesten met je pseudo moraal.

En een feit is een feit, bij elk discussie punt ga jij niet in op het discussie punt , maar spring jij over op totaal andere dingen. Zoals 'Joden streken' ' Die raffi is heel verkeerd bezig' 'Moeder in de keuken' 
Je probeert zelfs je argumenten (die dus geen eens op de discussie slaan, maar des ondanks) kracht bij te zetten door me Rafelrandje te noemen. 

Voor jouw mag het mischien lijken of mijn moeder onzin uitkraamt, maar tja weet je. Voor iemand van jouw niveau zal het ongetwijfeld ook lijken of jouw naamgenoot albert einstein onzin uitkraamt.

----------


## ricknick3

RAFFI JR HEBT HELEMAAL GELIJK IK ALS marokkaan vindt ondervindt dagelijks de haat van de nederlanders tegen me als ik een winkel in ga wordt ik door elke medewerker aangestaard als ik de bus in ga wordt ik met een vieze blik door de nederlanders aangekeken.na 11 september is de haat openlijke haat toegenomen zelfs mijn zusjes ondervinden dit dagelijks je wordt als marokkaan in nederland als afval bekeken en zo behandeldt

----------


## ricknick3

RAFFI JR HEBT HELEMAAL GELIJK IK ALS marokkaan vindt ondervindt dagelijks de haat van de nederlanders tegen me als ik een winkel in ga wordt ik door elke medewerker aangestaard als ik de bus in ga wordt ik met een vieze blik door de nederlanders aangekeken.na 11 september is de haat openlijke haat toegenomen zelfs mijn zusjes ondervinden dit dagelijks je wordt als marokkaan in nederland als afval bekeken en zo behandeldt

----------


## ricknick3

Albert c koop een zwarte pruik en een zwarte jack praat nederlans met een accent en geniet van je traumatische dag als marokkaan ,overal wordt je in de gaten gehouden overal al wordt je met een vieze blik aangekeken dit is geen grap albert c je weet niet hoe het is om in de schoenen van een marokkaan te staan .zelfs hooge opgeleide marokkanen komen niet aan de bak en krijgen geen stages plekken

----------


## ricknick3

Albert c koop een zwarte pruik en een zwarte jack praat nederlans met een accent en geniet van je traumatische dag als marokkaan ,overal wordt je in de gaten gehouden overal al wordt je met een vieze blik aangekeken dit is geen grap albert c je weet niet hoe het is om in de schoenen van een marokkaan te staan .zelfs hooge opgeleide marokkanen komen niet aan de bak en krijgen geen stages plekken

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Albert c koop een zwarte pruik en een zwarte jack praat nederlans met een accent en geniet van je traumatische dag als marokkaan ,overal wordt je in de gaten gehouden overal al wordt je met een vieze blik aangekeken dit is geen grap albert c je weet niet hoe het is om in de schoenen van een marokkaan te staan .zelfs hooge opgeleide marokkanen komen niet aan de bak en krijgen geen stages plekken*


Ik heb medelijden met je. Word je daar een beetje gelukkig van?

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *Omdat de palastijnen met ons in oorlog zijn mag jij marocanen in nederland discrimineren...
> Afgelopen maand zijn er tientallen israeliers vermoord door palastijnen met explosieven en moderne wapens. (zoals een echtpaar wat in auto zat met 1,5 jaar oud dochtertje. de ouders werden vermoord door een palastijn met uiterst modern scherpschutters geweer.) Het lijkt wel of jij blij bent dat wij hier in oorlog zijn, kan jij lekker marocaantjes pesten met je pseudo moraal. En een feit is een feit, bij elk discussie punt ga jij niet in op het discussie punt , maar spring jij over op totaal andere dingen. Zoals 'Joden streken' ' Die raffi is heel verkeerd bezig' 'Moeder in de keuken'. Je probeert zelfs je argumenten (die dus geen eens op de discussie slaan, maar des ondanks) kracht bij te zetten door me Rafelrandje te noemen. Voor jouw mag het mischien lijken of mijn moeder onzin uitkraamt, maar tja weet je. Voor iemand van jouw niveau zal het ongetwijfeld ook lijken of jouw naamgenoot albert einstein onzin uitkraamt.*


Je kletst uit je nek. Ik discrimineer Marokkanen niet. Ik ben zelfs bevriend met een Marokkaans gezin. Ik pest ze niet, maar vul de nodige bureaucratische formulieren voor ze in. Wat doe jij eigenlijk behalve Nederlanders pesten?

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *RAFFI JR HEBT HELEMAAL GELIJK IK ALS marokkaan vindt ondervindt dagelijks de haat van de nederlanders tegen me als ik een winkel in ga wordt ik door elke medewerker aangestaard als ik de bus in ga wordt ik met een vieze blik door de nederlanders aangekeken.na 11 september is de haat openlijke haat toegenomen zelfs mijn zusjes ondervinden dit dagelijks je wordt als marokkaan in nederland als afval bekeken en zo behandeldt*


Dit is een primeur op Maroc.nl: Marokkaanse jongen bakt zoete broodjes met een aanhanger van Sharon.

----------


## Don Vito

Marokkanen moeten weer niet gaan overdrijven. Doen alsof ze in een Appartheidsstaat wonen. Het heeft voornamelijk met je eigen instelling te maken. Het is van ons ook verkeers als we alle Nederlanders over een kam scheren.
Nederlanders moeten het ook weer niet gaan bagataliseren. Het begin van hetze tegen Marokkanen was niet begonnen op de "werkvloer". onder de burgers, maar via de politiek en media. Zij scoren bij het demoniseren van ons. Een oude regel is dat je succesvol kan zijn als je de schuld op je af kan schuiven. Zo gaat het allemaal over op de bevolking. Pim had er premier mee kunnen worden, zo erg is het geworden.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Marokkanen moeten weer niet gaan overdrijven. Doen alsof ze in een Appartheidsstaat wonen. Het heeft voornamelijk met je eigen instelling te maken. Het is van ons ook verkeers als we alle Nederlanders over een kam scheren.
> Nederlanders moeten het ook weer niet gaan bagataliseren. Het begin van hetze tegen Marokkanen was niet begonnen op de "werkvloer". onder de burgers, maar via de politiek en media. Zij scoren bij het demoniseren van ons. Een oude regel is dat je succesvol kan zijn als je de schuld op je af kan schuiven. Zo gaat het allemaal over op de bevolking. Pim had er premier mee kunnen worden, zo erg is het geworden.*


Binnen de massacommunicatie is het een bekend gegeven dat de massamedia en de politiek weinig invloed hebben. Fortuyn sloot aan bij wat er al leefde binnen de bevolking. In zijn spoor zijn politici en media populistisch bezig en dat is tegenwoordig anti-allochtoon. 

Dertig jaar zijn we niet kritisch geweest op allochtonen. Vooral links Nederland heeft de allochtonen doodgeknuffeld. Nu krijgen we in reactie daarop een negatieve houding tegenover allochtonen.

Autochtonen en allochtonen die menslievend zijn, moeten dat vooral blijven en elkaar niet afmaken of verketteren. Maar met het geknuffel van allochtonen is het wel afgelopen. Allochtonen (ik bedoel vooral islamitische immigranten) moeten gewoon hun best doen, een toekomst opbouwen, in de politiek gaan en journalist worden.

De integratie van Surinamers is vooral te danken aan types als Nelli Cooman, Ruud Gullit, Frank Rijkaard en vele andere donkere sportmensen.

----------


## Don Vito

Doodknuffelen? Die term is in cominatie met allochtonen gebracht pas tijdens de verkiezingscampagne. Doodknuffelen? De Allochtonen hadden nog steeds een sociale achterstand, wonend in achterwijken, laag salaris en opleiding. Dat noem jij dood knuffelen?
Het leefde niet onder de bevolking, de politiek en media wezen de zondebok aan en de rest nam het over. ga mij niet vertellen dat de media en politiek geen invloed hebben gehad op de mening van menig Nederlander over Allochtonen. Je bent dan naief en dom of je bent hier aan het liegen.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Doodknuffelen? Die term is in cominatie met allochtonen gebracht pas tijdens de verkiezingscampagne. Doodknuffelen? De Allochtonen hadden nog steeds een sociale achterstand, wonend in achterwijken, laag salaris en opleiding. Dat noem jij dood knuffelen?
> Het leefde niet onder de bevolking, de politiek en media wezen de zondebok aan en de rest nam het over. ga mij niet vertellen dat de media en politiek geen invloed hebben gehad op de mening van menig Nederlander over Allochtonen. Je bent dan naief en dom of je bent hier aan het liegen.*


Nee, ik heb massacommunicatie gestudeerd. Ik weet dus waar ik het over heb. Ik begrijp ook waarom jij abstracte begrippen als de politiek en de media de schuld wilt geven van discriminatie. Dat komt jou namelijk goed uit, want dan kun jij je wentelen in de slachtofferrol en dat zit nou eenmaal in de genen van de Marokkanen en vooral de berbers.

Met 'doodknuffelen' wordt bedoeld: geen kritiek hebben op de allochtonen, geen eisen aan ze stellen, immigranten betuttelen. Dat is over en uit en dat is maar goed ook, want nu kunnen de immigranten eindelijk volwassen worden, zonder dat ze in de rol van slachtoffer kruipen.

Blijkbaar ken jij bepaalde delen van de Nederlandse bevolking niet. De asocialen zal ik maar zeggen. Het is een minderheid, maar ze zijn zo racistisch als de pest. Loop eens een ordinaire kroeg binnen.

----------


## Don Vito

Ik kruip nooit in de slachtoffer rol, vriend. Als je niet weet hoe een persoon in elkaar zit dan moet je hem geen bepaald gedrag toebedelen.
Ik ben en blijf van mening dat de media en de politiek de grootste factoren zijn die het beeld over Marokkanen bij de Nederlandse bevolking heeft gevormd. Maar ja, wat weet ik.

Waarom krijgen de allochtonen de kritiek als de regering de gene is die ze zogenaamd heeft doodgeknuffeld? Zij zijn verantwoordelijk voor de werknemers die zij hevbben binnen gehaald toch?

En ik ontken zeker niet dat er geen racisten zijn in Nederland, ik wil alleen duidelijk maken dat niet iedereen zo is.

----------


## Raffi

ik denk meeste problemen in deze wereld zijn communicatie problemen.

mensen denken andere mensen te kennen door alleen maar tv te kijken en kranten te lezen, zonder de mensen zelf te leren kennen.

Verder denk ik dat de opdeling van de nederlandse bevolking in autochtoon en allochtoon vreemd is. 

Zeker dat nederlander die geboren en getogen in nederlands zijn niet als echte nederlander erkend worden en als allochtoon geregistreed worden is vreemd.

Dat surinamers en antilianen door bekende nederlanders als gullit enzo juist meer gewaardeerd worden is mischien waar. Maar is dat niet het bewijs dat 'allochtonen' alleen gewaardeerd worden als zijn 'super' zijn in iets ? Iedereen in nederland zou toch evenveel gewaardeerd moeten worden zonder enige druk van buitenaf?

Ik geloof niet dat marocanen en turken zich 'slachtoffer' hoeven te voelen. Maar kan me wel voorstellen dat ze door al die uit verband gerukte media aandacht buitengesloten gaan voelen

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Ik kruip nooit in de slachtoffer rol, vriend. Als je niet weet hoe een persoon in elkaar zit dan moet je hem geen bepaald gedrag toebedelen.
> Ik ben en blijf van mening dat de media en de politiek de grootste factoren zijn die het beeld over Marokkanen bij de Nederlandse bevolking heeft gevormd. Maar ja, wat weet ik.
> Waarom krijgen de allochtonen de kritiek als de regering de gene is die ze zogenaamd heeft doodgeknuffeld? Zij zijn verantwoordelijk voor de werknemers die zij hevbben binnen gehaald toch?
> En ik ontken zeker niet dat er geen racisten zijn in Nederland, ik wil alleen duidelijk maken dat niet iedereen zo is.*


De media en de politiek zijn geen personen. Welk belang hebben de media en de politiek om zich negatief uit te laten over vooral moslimmigranten??? Denk daar maar eens over na.

Eerst dertig jaar knuffelen en sinds drie jaar het tegenovergestelde. De media en de politiek zijn sinds een paar jaar bezig moslimallochtonen negatief te bejegenen. Door 11 september barstte de puist open. 

Maar de media en de politiek vertolken de mening van de bevolking, van wie ze afhankelijk zijn. De bevolking bestaat uit kiezers, kijkers, luisteraars en lezers.

De politiek wil stemmen winnen. Door de dood van Fortuyn zijn veel kiezers gaan zweven en door minder lief op te treden tegen allochtonen proberen alle politieke partijen de LPF-stemmers binnen te halen. Zelfs GroenLinks van Femke Halsema doet er aan mee door importhuwelijken te willen verbieden. 

Als 'Madrid' Arabische daders heeft, zal die tendens alleen maar doorzetten. Het Parool legt de criminaliteit van Marokkaanse jongens onder een vergrootglas, om de abonnees op hun wenken te bedienen.

De media sluiten aan bij de negatieve sentimenten. De media staan onder druk door de komst van internet. In tijden van werkloosheid komen er minder advertentieinkomsten (vacatures) binnen.

Als meer Marokkanen en Turken zouden trouwen met Nederlandse partners, als de hoofddoekjes afgingen, als de moslims integreren, als de Marokkaanse voetballers het steeds beter doen, als homo's niet gediscrimineerd werden, als een Turkse meisje schaatskampioene werd, als moslims in Nederland afstand nemen van moslimterrorisme, dan zouden de moslims populair worden in Nederland en je zou eens moeten meemaken hoe poeslief en aardig media en politiek dan zouden zijn voor de Nederlandse moslims.

(En als 'preview antwoord' links staat op maroc.nl en 'verzend antwoord' rechts.  :tik:  )

----------


## Sebastian

Nu doet u precies hetzelfde. Ik ben ook een Hollander maar oordeel niet over "d Marokkanen of d Moslims" en veroordelen doe ik al helemaal niet.
Verder een erg goed verhaal waar ik zeer achter kan staan.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Sebastian_ 
> *Nu doet u precies hetzelfde. Ik ben ook een Hollander maar oordeel niet over "d Marokkanen of d Moslims" en veroordelen doe ik al helemaal niet.
> Verder een erg goed verhaal waar ik zeer achter kan staan.*


Ik veroordeel ook niet. Ik probeer onpartijdig te zijn. Maar als je een ingewikkeld verhaal moet houden, moet je wel eens generaliseren. Daar is ook niks mis mee, als je het maar zorgvuldig doet. Ik ben tegen vijandigheid en discriminatie door Nederlanders, maar ook door Marokkanen en moslims die neerkijken op Nederlanders. Maar er zijn natuurlijk ook Nederlanders en Nederlandse moslims die niet discrimineren.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Sebastian_ 
> *Nu doet u precies hetzelfde. Ik ben ook een Hollander maar oordeel niet over "d Marokkanen of d Moslims" en veroordelen doe ik al helemaal niet.
> Verder een erg goed verhaal waar ik zeer achter kan staan.*


Ik veroordeel ook niet. Ik probeer onpartijdig te zijn. Maar als je een ingewikkeld verhaal moet houden, moet je wel eens generaliseren. Daar is ook niks mis mee, als je het maar zorgvuldig doet. Ik ben tegen vijandigheid en discriminatie door Nederlanders, maar ook door Marokkanen en moslims die neerkijken op Nederlanders. Maar er zijn natuurlijk ook Nederlanders en Nederlandse moslims die niet discrimineren.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Sebastian_ 
> *Nu doet u precies hetzelfde. Ik ben ook een Hollander maar oordeel niet over "d Marokkanen of d Moslims" en veroordelen doe ik al helemaal niet.
> Verder een erg goed verhaal waar ik zeer achter kan staan.*


Ik veroordeel ook niet. Ik probeer onpartijdig te zijn. Maar als je een ingewikkeld verhaal moet houden, moet je wel eens generaliseren. Daar is ook niks mis mee, als je het maar zorgvuldig doet. Ik ben tegen vijandigheid en discriminatie door Nederlanders, maar ook door Marokkanen en moslims die neerkijken op Nederlanders. Maar er zijn natuurlijk ook Nederlanders en Nederlandse moslims die niet discrimineren.

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *
> Als meer Marokkanen en Turken zouden trouwen met Nederlandse partners, als de hoofddoekjes afgingen, als de moslims integreren, als de Marokkaanse voetballers het steeds beter doen
> *


???? elke groep in nederland kan zijn eigen identiteit toch wel behouden? daar is niets mis mee. Als religieuse moslim en joodse vrouwen zich volgens hun geloof niet mogen tonen aan vreemde met hun haar, dan mogen ze toch wel hoofddoekjes , hoeden of wat ze ook kiezen gebruiken om hun haar te bedekken? Nonnen mogen toch ook met hun hoofdkapjes rondlopen?

Als hoofdoekjes een politieke uiting voor extremisme is , is het wat anders. dan is nog steeds het hoofddoekje geen probleem maar het extremisme.

Ja volkomen mee eens dat moslims zich tegen moslim extremisme moeten uitspreken, als ze tenminste er tegen zijn.

Moet de Jihad niet zijn dat er gestreefd wordt naar een zuivere islam...

Is dat dan de islam zoals extremismten in Algerije prediken en in naam daarvan afgelopen jaren al honder-duizende mede moslims hebben vermoord?

Of is het de islam zoals in de tijd dat de Moren zuidelijk europa beztte en daar voor een liberaal beleid zorgden. (voor joden destijds de goude eeuw, die veel grote joodse geleerden voortbracht), De islam zoals die nogsteeds in landen als marocco en turkijke gevoeld word...

Dat is natuurlijk de vraag,

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *???? elke groep in nederland kan zijn eigen identiteit toch wel behouden? daar is niets mis mee. Als religieuse moslim en joodse vrouwen zich volgens hun geloof niet mogen tonen aan vreemde met hun haar, dan mogen ze toch wel hoofddoekjes , hoeden of wat ze ook kiezen gebruiken om hun haar te bedekken? Nonnen mogen toch ook met hun hoofdkapjes rondlopen?
> Als hoofdoekjes een politieke uiting voor extremisme is , is het wat anders. dan is nog steeds het hoofddoekje geen probleem maar het extremisme.
> Ja volkomen mee eens dat moslims zich tegen moslim extremisme moeten uitspreken, als ze tenminste er tegen zijn.
> Moet de Jihad niet zijn dat er gestreefd wordt naar een zuivere islam...
> Is dat dan de islam zoals extremismten in Algerije prediken en in naam daarvan afgelopen jaren al honder-duizende mede moslims hebben vermoord?
> Of is het de islam zoals in de tijd dat de Moren zuidelijk europa beztte en daar voor een liberaal beleid zorgden. (voor joden destijds de goude eeuw, die veel grote joodse geleerden voortbracht), De islam zoals die nogsteeds in landen als marocco en turkijke gevoeld word...
> Dat is natuurlijk de vraag,*


Ik probeerde alleen maar te zeggen dat als moslims zich populair maken bij de Nederlandse bevolking (met behoud van identiteit of niet) dat dan de media en de politiek moslims veel positiever zullen behandelen dan nu het geval is.

Nederland heeft in de afgelopen eeuwen een heleboel joden opgenomen, sefardisch en askenazisch. Deze worden beschouwd als Nederlanders. Veel bekende Nederlanders zijn van oorsprong joods. De Nederlandse joden verschillen onderling zeer van elkaar. De een is orthodox en de ander is getrouwd met een niet-jood en eet een broodje ham.

Zo zal het op den duur ook gaan met de Turken en Marokkanen. De ene moslim hecht aan eigen identiteit en de ander vindt dat minder belangrijk.

----------


## Raffi

albert c. ik begrijp wel wat je probeert te zeggen, ik bedoel alleen maar dat we moeten proberen respect voor elkaar te hebben zoals we zijn , en moeten respecteren dat elke groep zijn eigen identiteit heeft.

Poldermodel is (ook) hier geen oplossing (alles moet zoveel mogelijk gelijk zijn, wat ergens boven uitsteekt moet bijgeknipt worden)

Ik denk dat als de autochtone nederlanders gewoon meer respect voor hun eigen identiteit zouden tonen en sterk erin zouden zijn, dat er dan ook geen angst was voor andere identiteiten.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *albert c. ik begrijp wel wat je probeert te zeggen, ik bedoel alleen maar dat we moeten proberen respect voor elkaar te hebben zoals we zijn , en moeten respecteren dat elke groep zijn eigen identiteit heeft.
> Poldermodel is (ook) hier geen oplossing (alles moet zoveel mogelijk gelijk zijn, wat ergens boven uitsteekt moet bijgeknipt worden)
> Ik denk dat als de autochtone nederlanders gewoon meer respect voor hun eigen identiteit zouden tonen en sterk erin zouden zijn, dat er dan ook geen angst was voor andere identiteiten.*


Een poldermodel is iets anders. Dat betekent dat werkgever, werknemer en vakbeweging met elkaar overleggen. In navolging daarvan overleggen binnen een Nederlands gezin ook vader, moeder en kind, zonder dat de verhoudingen autoritair zijn.

Nederlanders hebben geen duidelijk bepaalde eigen identiteit meer, zoals de moslims dat wel hebben. Er is in grote mate ruimte voor vrijheid en verscheidenheid. Het voordeel is dat chauvinisme ontbreekt, want dat is de basis van alle oorlogen.

De Nederlandse grondwet vormt wat mij betreft de basis van de huidige Nederlandse cultuur. Neem alleen al artikel 1.

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Een poldermodel is iets anders. Dat betekent dat werkgever, werknemer en vakbeweging met elkaar overleggen. In navolging daarvan overleggen binnen een Nederlands gezin ook vader, moeder en kind, zonder dat de verhoudingen autoritair zijn.
> 
> Nederlanders hebben geen duidelijk bepaalde eigen identiteit meer, zoals de moslims dat wel hebben. Er is in grote mate ruimte voor vrijheid en verscheidenheid. Het voordeel is dat chauvinisme ontbreekt, want dat is de basis van alle oorlogen.
> 
> De Nederlandse grondwet vormt wat mij betreft de basis van de huidige Nederlandse cultuur. Neem alleen al artikel 1.*


Het poldermodel heeft inderdaad overal zijn invloed op gehad, voornamelijk door overal compromissen te sluiten om beslissingen uitde weg te gaan. Gevolg is wel degelijk dat alles zo'n beetje gelijk is in nederland. Kijk bv naar supermarkten. alle supermarkten zijn ongeveer even groot. in buitenland zie je supergrote supermarkten naast de kleine marktwinkeltjes op de hoek. 

Met compromissen ga je de problemen uit de weg omdat je geen duidelijke beslissingen durft te nemen.

Bijvoorbeeld, compromisse: doe je hoofddoekje af want dan ga je probleem uit de weg.. Hoofddoekje is echter niet het probleem, maar respect voor andere identiteit.

Of loop in amsterdam niet met een kipa (keppeltje)op je hoofd want dan krijg je stenen naar je toegegooid door marocaantjes. Is hier de kipa het probleem? nee, de paar pubers die met stenen gooien. (deze paar pubers gooien trouwens naar bijna iedereen met stenen en zo, ook naar oude turken ...en verder is het maar klein groepje)

Porbleem los je niet op door je keppeltje aftedoen maar die paar pubers duidelijk maken dat ze niet met stenen naar iemands kop moeten gooien.

etc etc

----------


## ricknick3

als ik als marokkaan bij de ouders van de nederlandse meisje ga krijg ik eerst een dna test in de gang vingerafdrukken afgeven een sperma test en daarn wordt ik nog ondervraagd en daarna mag ik na de woonkamer.de nederlandse ouders krijgen eerst een shock als zij mij zien een marokkaan met hun dochter.Ik wist als kind al hoe veel vooroordelen de nederlanders hadden in mijn leven ben ik door 10000 nederlanders beledigt en vernederd en nu is het nog erger ,maar ik heb het geacepteerd al 24 jaar ik heb geen een nederlander onmoet die geen voorordelen over mij had. denederlanders moeten de marokkanen kansen geven er zijn duizenden talent volle marokkanen als acteurs comedians prsentatoren maar die worden door de media geweigerd.in engeland heb je 10000 allochtonen op tv en in de media alleen nederland houd alle deuren dicht en dit is een waarheid .albertc koop een zwarte pruik en een zwarte jack speel een keer een marokkaan en je hebt een traumatisch dag in de disco wordt je gweigerd in de winkels constant aangestaard oma maken een grote bocht vieze blikken van nederlanders .

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *Het poldermodel heeft inderdaad overal zijn invloed op gehad, voornamelijk door overal compromissen te sluiten om beslissingen uitde weg te gaan. Gevolg is wel degelijk dat alles zo'n beetje gelijk is in nederland. Kijk bv naar supermarkten. alle supermarkten zijn ongeveer even groot. in buitenland zie je supergrote supermarkten naast de kleine marktwinkeltjes op de hoek. 
> Met compromissen ga je de problemen uit de weg omdat je geen duidelijke beslissingen durft te nemen.
> Bijvoorbeeld, compromisse: doe je hoofddoekje af want dan ga je probleem uit de weg.. Hoofddoekje is echter niet het probleem, maar respect voor andere identiteit.
> Of loop in amsterdam niet met een kipa (keppeltje)op je hoofd want dan krijg je stenen naar je toegegooid door marocaantjes. Is hier de kipa het probleem? nee, de paar pubers die met stenen gooien. (deze paar pubers gooien trouwens naar bijna iedereen met stenen en zo, ook naar oude turken ...en verder is het maar klein groepje)
> Porbleem los je niet op door je keppeltje aftedoen maar die paar pubers duidelijk maken dat ze niet met stenen naar iemands kop moeten gooien.
> etc etc*


Ik vind dat je zeurt. Blijf lekker in Isral. Wie maakt zich nou in hemelsnaam druk over de grootte van supermarkten?

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *als ik als marokkaan bij de ouders van de nederlandse meisje ga krijg ik eerst een dna test in de gang vingerafdrukken afgeven een sperma test en daarn wordt ik nog ondervraagd en daarna mag ik na de woonkamer.de nederlandse ouders krijgen eerst een shock als zij mij zien een marokkaan met hun dochter.Ik wist als kind al hoe veel vooroordelen de nederlanders hadden in mijn leven ben ik door 10000 nederlanders beledigt en vernederd en nu is het nog erger ,maar ik heb het geacepteerd al 24 jaar ik heb geen een nederlander onmoet die geen voorordelen over mij had. denederlanders moeten de marokkanen kansen geven er zijn duizenden talent volle marokkanen als acteurs comedians prsentatoren maar die worden door de media geweigerd.in engeland heb je 10000 allochtonen op tv en in de media alleen nederland houd alle deuren dicht en dit is een waarheid .albertc koop een zwarte pruik en een zwarte jack speel een keer een marokkaan en je hebt een traumatisch dag in de disco wordt je gweigerd in de winkels constant aangestaard oma maken een grote bocht vieze blikken van nederlanders .*


Waarom rot jij niet op naar je eigen land, stom kind?!

----------


## naimo

*Hallo allemaal,

Er is sindskort een nieuwe website online Maroc United 
Wat is er allemaal te bieden?

-Free sms
-Forum
-Chat
-Kwis
-voicechat
-Islam : hadiths - koran in nederlands - Discussies over hadiths ...
-Originele E-cards
-Muziek
-logo's voor de mobiel en smsdienst

Kortom kom snel een bezoekje nemen en zie wat je mist.
Ma3a Salama
Maroc United 
 Maroc United 

*

Hehe maroc.nl beheer  :Smilie:

----------


## ricknick3

eindelijk komt de ware aard van ALBERTC aan de oppervlakte je kon je niet meer inhouden en je moest discrimineren wat ik eerder zij komt nu uit albert c alle blanken zijn racistisch het zit in hun blanke arische ras .JA ja albert c nu komt je ware oergenen en gedachten naar buiten enige wat je kan zeggen terug naar je land wat een cliche opmerking 100000 gehoord dooor je blanke racistische arische volk.zielig albert dat je zo moet verlagen .je bevestigt mijn stelling dank je wel

----------


## ricknick3

eindelijk komt de ware aard van ALBERTC aan de oppervlakte je kon je niet meer inhouden en je moest discrimineren wat ik eerder zij komt nu uit albert c alle blanken zijn racistisch het zit in hun blanke arische ras .JA ja albert c nu komt je ware oergenen en gedachten naar buiten enige wat je kan zeggen terug naar je land wat een cliche opmerking 100000 gehoord dooor je blanke racistische arische volk.zielig albert dat je zo moet verlagen .je bevestigt mijn stelling dank je wel

----------


## ricknick3

eindelijk komt de ware aard van ALBERTC aan de oppervlakte je kon je niet meer inhouden en je moest discrimineren wat ik eerder zij komt nu uit albert c alle blanken zijn racistisch het zit in hun blanke arische ras .JA ja albert c nu komt je ware oergenen en gedachten naar buiten enige wat je kan zeggen terug naar je land wat een cliche opmerking 100000 gehoord dooor je blanke racistische arische volk.zielig albert dat je zo moet verlagen .je bevestigt mijn stelling dank je wel

----------


## ricknick3

eindelijk komt de ware aard van ALBERTC aan de oppervlakte je kon je niet meer inhouden en je moest discrimineren wat ik eerder zij komt nu uit albert c alle blanken zijn racistisch het zit in hun blanke arische ras .JA ja albert c nu komt je ware oergenen en gedachten naar buiten enige wat je kan zeggen terug naar je land wat een cliche opmerking 100000 gehoord dooor je blanke racistische arische volk.zielig albert dat je zo moet verlagen .je bevestigt mijn stelling dank je wel

----------


## ricknick3

eindelijk komt de ware aard van ALBERTC aan de oppervlakte je kon je niet meer inhouden en je moest discrimineren wat ik eerder zij komt nu uit albert c alle blanken zijn racistisch het zit in hun blanke arische ras .JA ja albert c nu komt je ware oergenen en gedachten naar buiten enige wat je kan zeggen terug naar je land wat een cliche opmerking 100000 gehoord dooor je blanke racistische arische volk.zielig albert dat je zo moet verlagen .je bevestigt mijn stelling dank je wel

----------


## ricknick3

eindelijk komt de ware aard van ALBERTC aan de oppervlakte je kon je niet meer inhouden en je moest discrimineren wat ik eerder zij komt nu uit albert c alle blanken zijn racistisch het zit in hun blanke arische ras .JA ja albert c nu komt je ware oergenen en gedachten naar buiten enige wat je kan zeggen terug naar je land wat een cliche opmerking 100000 gehoord dooor je blanke racistische arische volk.zielig albert dat je zo moet verlagen .je bevestigt mijn stelling dank je wel

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *eindelijk komt de ware aard van ALBERTC aan de oppervlakte je kon je niet meer inhouden en je moest discrimineren wat ik eerder zij komt nu uit albert c alle blanken zijn racistisch het zit in hun blanke arische ras .JA ja albert c nu komt je ware oergenen en gedachten naar buiten enige wat je kan zeggen terug naar je land wat een cliche opmerking 100000 gehoord dooor je blanke racistische arische volk.zielig albert dat je zo moet verlagen .je bevestigt mijn stelling dank je wel*


Doe geen moeite, vaginamonologen die stinken naar haat, lees ik niet.

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Ik vind dat je zeurt. Blijf lekker in Isral. Wie maakt zich nou in hemelsnaam druk over de grootte van supermarkten?*


Je snapt het geloof ik niet, het poldermodel reageerd(e) in heel nederland. compromie na compromie, alles afvlakken. alles een vlakte.
daarom heet het ook poldermodel.
In gezinnen word overal keurig over gediscussieerd en compromissen gesloten. Respect voor ouder(s) is er niet meer echt.
De politie discusieerd ook netjes met stelende diefjes , en sluiten een compromie: Niet meer doen hoor!
Supermarkten was gewoon een voorbeeld, maar als je dat niet begrijpt begrijp je het probleem in de samenleving gewoon niet.
Alles wat niet gelijk is moet gelijk worden. 
Respect voor anders is er niet, er moet een poldermodel compromie worden gesloten: "Niet zo anders zijn hoor, doe maar beetje minder anders, dat is beter"
Of compromie, eet toch niet halal of koosjer, "hij is marocaan(of joods) maar hij eet gewoon varkens vlees hoor, wees dus maar niet bang"

Ha ha Ricknick, ik ben een mengelmoes van alles en nog wat en heb daarom best wel nederlandse trekken, maar als ik in de rij sta achter een giromaat om geld te halen uit de muur, kijken de mensen die voor mij staan altijd beetje angstig achterom naar mij... 

Albert c, respect voor elkaars cultuur heb je alleen als je ook respect voor je eigen cultuur hebt.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *Je snapt het geloof ik niet, het poldermodel reageerd(e) in heel nederland. compromie na compromie, alles afvlakken. alles een vlakte.
> daarom heet het ook poldermodel.
> In gezinnen word overal keurig over gediscussieerd en compromissen gesloten. Respect voor ouder(s) is er niet meer echt.
> De politie discusieerd ook netjes met stelende diefjes , en sluiten een compromie: Niet meer doen hoor!
> Supermarkten was gewoon een voorbeeld, maar als je dat niet begrijpt begrijp je het probleem in de samenleving gewoon niet.
> Alles wat niet gelijk is moet gelijk worden. 
> Respect voor anders is er niet, er moet een poldermodel compromie worden gesloten: "Niet zo anders zijn hoor, doe maar beetje minder anders, dat is beter"
> Of compromie, eet toch niet halal of koosjer, "hij is marocaan(of joods) maar hij eet gewoon varkens vlees hoor, wees dus maar niet bang"
> ...


Jij hebt geen respect voor de Nederlandse cultuur. Vandaar mijn reacties. Hou nou eens op met zeuren. Kijk liever naar Isral en Marokko en lever daar kritiek op. Goh, want een leuke landen zijn dat. Zeikerd.

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Jij hebt geen respect voor de Nederlandse cultuur. Vandaar mijn reacties. Hou nou eens op met zeuren. Kijk liever naar Isral en Marokko en lever daar kritiek op. Goh, want een leuke landen zijn dat. Zeikerd.*


Ik denk dat ik meer respect voor de nederlandse cultuur heb dan jij, mensen zoals jij vlakken alles af.

Waarschijnlijk vindt jij je zelf heel open en liberale nederlander. Ja ja zolang alles maar binnen jouw raamwerk valt. 
Zodra iemand er anders uit ziet of denkt dan jouw raamwerk toelaat moet hij terug naar zijn eigen land ookal woont zo iemand al generaties in nederland en maakt hij deel uit en MAAKT hij deel van de nederlandse cultuur.

De nederlandse cultuur is zoals die gemaakt en beleefd word door de nederlanders. En een hoop van die nederlanders zijn 'turken' en 'marocanen' meneer albert c. en hun terug sturen naar hun eigenland is makkelijk want daar zijn ze al..(nederland bedoel ik voor het geval je het niet begrijpt)

Als jouw niet bevalt dat bv marocanen en turken invloed hebben op de cultuur in nederland , wat wil je dan? een ondemocratisch iets waarin alleen een groep bevoorrechte mensen met een plank voor hun kop zoals jij het voor het zeggen hebben omdat alleen zij weten wat goed is en wat slecht is?

En elke keer als het om de kern issue draait spring je weer over op iets anders , draai je om de hete brij heen en ga je op een kinderachtige manier uiten. 

Maar wees niet bang, ik zal niet meer reageren op jouw want wordt allemaal zo oninterresant met al die one-liners en kinderachtige uitingen van jou. bye bye

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Raffi_ 
> *Ik denk dat ik meer respect voor de nederlandse cultuur heb dan jij, mensen zoals jij vlakken alles af.
> Waarschijnlijk vindt jij je zelf heel open en liberale nederlander. Ja ja zolang alles maar binnen jouw raamwerk valt. 
> Zodra iemand er anders uit ziet of denkt dan jouw raamwerk toelaat moet hij terug naar zijn eigen land ookal woont zo iemand al generaties in nederland en maakt hij deel uit en MAAKT hij deel van de nederlandse cultuur.
> De nederlandse cultuur is zoals die gemaakt en beleefd word door de nederlanders. En een hoop van die nederlanders zijn 'turken' en 'marocanen' meneer albert c. en hun terug sturen naar hun eigenland is makkelijk want daar zijn ze al..(nederland bedoel ik voor het geval je het niet begrijpt)
> Als jouw niet bevalt dat bv marocanen en turken invloed hebben op de cultuur in nederland , wat wil je dan? een ondemocratisch iets waarin alleen een groep bevoorrechte mensen met een plank voor hun kop zoals jij het voor het zeggen hebben omdat alleen zij weten wat goed is en wat slecht is?
> En elke keer als het om de kern issue draait spring je weer over op iets anders , draai je om de hete brij heen en ga je op een kinderachtige manier uiten. 
> Maar wees niet bang, ik zal niet meer reageren op jouw want wordt allemaal zo oninterresant met al die one-liners en kinderachtige uitingen van jou. bye bye*


Je kletst uit je nek, onnozele hals! Waar baseer je al je uitlatingen over mij op, chaoot? Hoe kom je erbij dat ik niet verdraag dat Turken en Marokkanen invloed hebben op de Nederlandse cultuur? Je maalt. Dat zijn je eigen hersenspinsels.

Kijk, als ik tot twee keer toe hatemail krijg van een kind van 14 dat Marokkaans is en Nederland uitscheldt voor alles wat vies en voos is, dan moet je daar korte metten mee maken. Wij Nederlanders hebben veel te veel haat getolereerd van nieuwkomers en nog. 

Dat moeten ze in Amerika eens proberen of in Isral of in Marokko. Tegen dat ene stomme kind heb ik gezegd dat ze moest oprotten naar haar eigen land, als het haar hier niet bevalt. En jij moet ook je randdebiele kop houden over mij en Nederland. Ik respecteer alle buitenlanders als ze mij respecteren.

----------


## super ick

Wat een ontzettend jankstuk. En dan beginnen met LANDGENOTEN. Lijkt Janmaat wel. Die begon ook altijd zo. 
Ik ben wel erg benieuwd wie je bedoelt met landgenoten.

----------


## kip9

meneer albert c je bedoelt toch niet mij ik ben 24 en ik stuur
helemaal geen haatmail aan jou .Ik heb alle respect voor jou meneer albert c ik stuur helemaal geen hatemail ik zeg alleen de waarheid over de marokkanen in nederland hoe die behandeldt worden .Ik heb veel respect voor de nederlanders en nederland is een perfect land .Wat ik mee maak albert c is een totale andere beeld dan dat jij schetst.Er is in nederland veel verborgen discriminatie tegen over marokkanen er heerst een soort verborgen apartheid . Ik weet het dat het voor een nederlander moeilijk voortestellen maar er is veel verborgen discriminatie en ik maak het al 20 jaar mee.Ik heb ook geen hekel aan nederlanders ik respecteer alle nederlanders homo's ,vrouwen etc.Albert c ji schetst een totale andere werkelijkheid dan die ik als marokkaan mee maak ,ik maak dagelijks vooroordelen mee.Ik weet dat er ook slechte marokkanen zijn maar je hebt goed en slecht in iedereen . Albert c ik stuur helemaal geen haat mail aan jou ,je hebt het verkeerd opgevat hierbij mijn excuus meneer albertC!!!!

----------


## kip9

meneer albert c je bedoelt toch niet mij ik ben 24 en ik stuur
helemaal geen haatmail aan jou .Ik heb alle respect voor jou meneer albert c ik stuur helemaal geen hatemail ik zeg alleen de waarheid over de marokkanen in nederland hoe die behandeldt worden .Ik heb veel respect voor de nederlanders en nederland is een perfect land .Wat ik mee maak albert c is een totale andere beeld dan dat jij schetst.Er is in nederland veel verborgen discriminatie tegen over marokkanen er heerst een soort verborgen apartheid . Ik weet het dat het voor een nederlander moeilijk voortestellen maar er is veel verborgen discriminatie en ik maak het al 20 jaar mee.Ik heb ook geen hekel aan nederlanders ik respecteer alle nederlanders homo's ,vrouwen etc.Albert c ji schetst een totale andere werkelijkheid dan die ik als marokkaan mee maak ,ik maak dagelijks vooroordelen mee.Ik weet dat er ook slechte marokkanen zijn maar je hebt goed en slecht in iedereen . Albert c ik stuur helemaal geen haat mail aan jou ,je hebt het verkeerd opgevat hierbij mijn excuus meneer albertC!!!!

----------


## kip9

meneer albert c je bedoelt toch niet mij ik ben 24 en ik stuur
helemaal geen haatmail aan jou .Ik heb alle respect voor jou meneer albert c ik stuur helemaal geen hatemail ik zeg alleen de waarheid over de marokkanen in nederland hoe die behandeldt worden .Ik heb veel respect voor de nederlanders en nederland is een perfect land .Wat ik mee maak albert c is een totale andere beeld dan dat jij schetst.Er is in nederland veel verborgen discriminatie tegen over marokkanen er heerst een soort verborgen apartheid . Ik weet het dat het voor een nederlander moeilijk voortestellen maar er is veel verborgen discriminatie en ik maak het al 20 jaar mee.Ik heb ook geen hekel aan nederlanders ik respecteer alle nederlanders homo's ,vrouwen etc.Albert c ji schetst een totale andere werkelijkheid dan die ik als marokkaan mee maak ,ik maak dagelijks vooroordelen mee.Ik weet dat er ook slechte marokkanen zijn maar je hebt goed en slecht in iedereen . Albert c ik stuur helemaal geen haat mail aan jou ,je hebt het verkeerd opgevat hierbij mijn excuus meneer albertC!!!!

----------


## kip9

meneer albert c je bedoelt toch niet mij ik ben 24 en ik stuur
helemaal geen haatmail aan jou .Ik heb alle respect voor jou meneer albert c ik stuur helemaal geen hatemail ik zeg alleen de waarheid over de marokkanen in nederland hoe die behandeldt worden .Ik heb veel respect voor de nederlanders en nederland is een perfect land .Wat ik mee maak albert c is een totale andere beeld dan dat jij schetst.Er is in nederland veel verborgen discriminatie tegen over marokkanen er heerst een soort verborgen apartheid . Ik weet het dat het voor een nederlander moeilijk voortestellen maar er is veel verborgen discriminatie en ik maak het al 20 jaar mee.Ik heb ook geen hekel aan nederlanders ik respecteer alle nederlanders homo's ,vrouwen etc.Albert c ji schetst een totale andere werkelijkheid dan die ik als marokkaan mee maak ,ik maak dagelijks vooroordelen mee.Ik weet dat er ook slechte marokkanen zijn maar je hebt goed en slecht in iedereen . Albert c ik stuur helemaal geen haat mail aan jou ,je hebt het verkeerd opgevat hierbij mijn excuus meneer albertC!!!!

----------


## kip9

meneer kip9=ricknick3.ten eerste ben ik 24 en ik ben een man en ik herhaal het nog een keer ik stuur je helemaal geen haatmail.Ik probeer je een andere werkelijkheid te schetsen waar marokkaanse jongens in leven dan wat jij beweerd.Meneer albert c je schetst een beeld die totaal in strijd is met wat ik meemaak .Nogmaals mijn excuus voor wat jij verkeert hebt begrepen .kip9=ricknick3

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door kip9_ 
> *meneer albert c je bedoelt toch niet mij ik ben 24 en ik stuur
> helemaal geen haatmail aan jou .Ik heb alle respect voor jou meneer albert c ik stuur helemaal geen hatemail ik zeg alleen de waarheid over de marokkanen in nederland hoe die behandeldt worden .Ik heb veel respect voor de nederlanders en nederland is een perfect land .Wat ik mee maak albert c is een totale andere beeld dan dat jij schetst.Er is in nederland veel verborgen discriminatie tegen over marokkanen er heerst een soort verborgen apartheid . Ik weet het dat het voor een nederlander moeilijk voortestellen maar er is veel verborgen discriminatie en ik maak het al 20 jaar mee.Ik heb ook geen hekel aan nederlanders ik respecteer alle nederlanders homo's ,vrouwen etc.Albert c ji schetst een totale andere werkelijkheid dan die ik als marokkaan mee maak ,ik maak dagelijks vooroordelen mee.Ik weet dat er ook slechte marokkanen zijn maar je hebt goed en slecht in iedereen . Albert c ik stuur helemaal geen haat mail aan jou ,je hebt het verkeerd opgevat hierbij mijn excuus meneer albertC!!!!*


Excuses geaccepteerd hoewel ik dacht dat ricknick3 tegen mij tekeer ging. Maar misschien zijn jullie wel dezelfden.

En toch: jij discrimineert mij. Jij scheert alle Nederlanders over n kam. Ik ga al dertig jaar met Marokkanen om. Ik ken al elf jaar een Marokkaanse man. Hij heeft twee jaar geleden zijn gezin naar Nederland gehaald. Er zijn vier kinderen, een vrouw, en een broer logeert tijdelijk bij het gezin. Ik ben hun huisvriend en voor het gezin vul ik allerlei vervelende formulieren in. 

Ik kan mij dus een heleboel voorstellen. Maar wat heb je eraan om te roepen dat Nederlanders discrimineren? Verandert de situatie daardoor? Je kunt een ander niet veranderen - je moet jezelf veranderen. Waarom klaag jij tegen mij? Wat moet ik doen? Ik heb genoeg gedaan en doe nog steeds genoeg.

Klagen en de slachtofferrol houden verband met elkaar. Say it loud: I'm Morroccan and proud.

----------


## Yokari

Ach wat moeten we met deze man, die anderen moet begeleiden.
Hij heeft zelf begeleiding nodig; zijn woede moet genezen; het leidt nergens toe. Ik zal Allah vragen hem te helpen en zijn zonden te vergeven.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Yokari_ 
> *Ach wat moeten we met deze man, die anderen moet begeleiden.
> Hij heeft zelf begeleiding nodig; zijn woede moet genezen; het leidt nergens toe. Ik zal Allah vragen hem te helpen en zijn zonden te vergeven.*


Slaat dit op mij? Ik moet helemaal niemand begeleiden. Hebben alleen moslims het recht af en toe kwaad te zijn? Ik heb jouw Allah niet nodig en de god van je tante ook niet. Wie zonder zonden is, werpe de eerste steen.

----------


## kip9

ik ben ricknick mijn nieuwe naam is kip9 albertc .Jij zegt dat nederlanders niet discrimineren er zijn zeker ook goeie nederlanders.Ik neem me zelf als voorbeeld goed geintegreerde marokkaan houd zich aan alle nederlandse regels wil graag iets bereiken in de samenleving.Maar ik ondervindt veel weerstand van nederlanders tegen over mij ,ik moet me constant verdedigen en uitleg geven . Ik ben vroeger voor heel veel sollicitatie om heelrare rdenen geweigerd door de nederlanders met mij nog vele marokkanen die ik spreek voorbeeld:een jongen waar gebeurd solliciteert naar de functie van afwasser wordt afgewezen en gezegd dat de functie reeds bezet is ,belt een paar minuten later onder een nederlandse naam en mag de volgende dag komen voor een gesprek.Dit is toch raar tweede voorbeeld mijn nederlandse buren groeten mij nooit en mijn ouders en zussen ook niet en meneer albert c ik kan nog 1000 verhalen vertellen die ik en mijn zussen en ouders en landgenoten meemaak vertellen.

----------


## kip9

ik ben ricknick mijn nieuwe naam is kip9 albertc .Jij zegt dat nederlanders niet discrimineren er zijn zeker ook goeie nederlanders.Ik neem me zelf als voorbeeld goed geintegreerde marokkaan houd zich aan alle nederlandse regels wil graag iets bereiken in de samenleving.Maar ik ondervindt veel weerstand van nederlanders tegen over mij ,ik moet me constant verdedigen en uitleg geven . Ik ben vroeger voor heel veel sollicitatie om heelrare rdenen geweigerd door de nederlanders met mij nog vele marokkanen die ik spreek voorbeeld:een jongen waar gebeurd solliciteert naar de functie van afwasser wordt afgewezen en gezegd dat de functie reeds bezet is ,belt een paar minuten later onder een nederlandse naam en mag de volgende dag komen voor een gesprek.Dit is toch raar tweede voorbeeld mijn nederlandse buren groeten mij nooit en mijn ouders en zussen ook niet en meneer albert c ik kan nog 1000 verhalen vertellen die ik en mijn zussen en ouders en landgenoten meemaak vertellen.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door kip9_ 
> *ik ben ricknick mijn nieuwe naam is kip9 albertc .Jij zegt dat nederlanders niet discrimineren er zijn zeker ook goeie nederlanders.Ik neem me zelf als voorbeeld goed geintegreerde marokkaan houd zich aan alle nederlandse regels wil graag iets bereiken in de samenleving.Maar ik ondervindt veel weerstand van nederlanders tegen over mij ,ik moet me constant verdedigen en uitleg geven . Ik ben vroeger voor heel veel sollicitatie om heelrare rdenen geweigerd door de nederlanders met mij nog vele marokkanen die ik spreek voorbeeld:een jongen waar gebeurd solliciteert naar de functie van afwasser wordt afgewezen en gezegd dat de functie reeds bezet is ,belt een paar minuten later onder een nederlandse naam en mag de volgende dag komen voor een gesprek.Dit is toch raar tweede voorbeeld mijn nederlandse buren groeten mij nooit en mijn ouders en zussen ook niet en meneer albert c ik kan nog 1000 verhalen vertellen die ik en mijn zussen en ouders en landgenoten meemaak vertellen.*


Hoe kom je daar nou weer bij dat ik zeg dat Nederlanders niet discrimineren???!!!
Je moet niet zo zeuren dat je gediscrimineerd wordt. Wat heb ik daarmee te maken?! Wat kan ik daar in godsnaam aan doen?! Ik ben god niet! Ik weet heus wel dat er discriminerende Nederlanders zijn. Dat hoef je mij niet te vertellen. 
Wend je tot Allah als je in dat agressieve hersenspinsel gelooft uit wiens naam in New York, Bali, Casablanca en Madrid onschuldige burgers zijn vermoord. _Hier stond je provocatie. [-Wv-] _  Zo niet, vraag aan hem wat je tegen discriminerende Nederlanders moet doen. Allah weet alles. Ik niet.
Jij bent de enige die er iets aan kan doen dat je gediscrimineerd wordt. Ik niet. Zoek de Nederlanders op die niet discrimineren. Die zijn sowieso interessanter om mee om te gaan dan discriminerende Nederlanders.
Ga anders naar een meldpunt discriminatie. Onderneem iets. Ga op een sportclub, met je ooms en je tantes erbij. Maar zeur niet. Zeur, maar niet aan mijn kop.

----------


## MO79

> _Geplaatst door Zagora_ 
> *Moslims hbben in een totalitaire staat geleefd...je zegt het zelf. Welke tweede-derde of zelfs vierde generatie Marokkaan kan hetzelfde zeggen? Kortom, hij zwetst maar wat en jij doet je stinkende best om wat waarheid in zijn woorden te zien.*


_Schelden doe je maar in je eigen land!  [-Wv-]_

----------


## MO79

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Hoe kom je daar nou weer bij dat ik zeg dat Nederlanders niet discrimineren???!!!
> Je moet niet zo zeuren dat je gediscrimineerd wordt. Wat heb ik daarmee te maken?! Wat kan ik daar in godsnaam aan doen?! Ik ben god niet! Ik weet heus wel dat er discriminerende Nederlanders zijn. Dat hoef je mij niet te vertellen. 
> Wend je tot Allah als je in dat agressieve hersenspinsel gelooft uit wiens naam in New York, Bali, Casablanca en Madrid onschuldige burgers zijn vermoord. Allah is een terrorist. Zo niet, vraag aan hem wat je tegen discriminerende Nederlanders moet doen. Allah weet alles. Ik niet.
> Jij bent de enige die er iets aan kan doen dat je gediscrimineerd wordt. Ik niet. Zoek de Nederlanders op die niet discrimineren. Die zijn sowieso interessanter om mee om te gaan dan discriminerende Nederlanders.
> Ga anders naar een meldpunt discriminatie. Onderneem iets. Ga op een sportclub, met je ooms en je tantes erbij. Maar zeur niet. Zeur, maar niet aan mijn kop.*


  :motorzaag:  En uit wie ze naam worden de palestijnen in palestina en de moslims in irak,tsjetsjenie en afganistan afgelacht. [we houden het wel netjes he! Rc]

----------


## albert c.

Ik denk dat bovenstaande reactie meer zegt over jou dan over mij. Dit is inderdaad Maroc.nl. Maar vergeet dat nl niet. Jij kunt altijd nog naar Maroc.

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door MO79_ 
> * En uit wie ze naam worden de palestijnen in palestina en de moslims in irak,tsjetsjenie en afganistan afgelacht. [we houden het wel netjes he! Rc]*


Informeer jezelf een beetje beter.
Palastijnen en Israeliers verkeren in een oorlog verklaard door de palastijnse leider Arafat. Hij misbruikt kleine kinderen als levend afweer schild en vorige week no0g werd een jongetje van 10 gevraagd voor een tientje een rugzak mee overde grens te nemen.
Hij wist niet dat er kilos explosieven in waren verbonden met een telefoontje, die het gelukkig niet deed anders was het jongetje met andere burgers ontploft.

In Algerije zijn afgelopen jaar honderdduizende moslims vermoord door 'mede' moslims. 'in naam van Allah'

Geloof wordt gewoon duidelijk misbruikt door zogenaamde gelovigen voor hun eigen politiek doel dat is alles maar veel te veel eigenlijk

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door MO79_ 
> * En uit wie ze naam worden de palestijnen in palestina en de moslims in irak,tsjetsjenie en afganistan afgelacht. [we houden het wel netjes he! Rc]*


Informeer jezelf een beetje beter.
Palastijnen en Israeliers verkeren in een oorlog verklaard door de palastijnse leider Arafat. Hij misbruikt kleine kinderen als levend afweer schild en vorige week no0g werd een jongetje van 10 gevraagd voor een tientje een rugzak mee overde grens te nemen.
Hij wist niet dat er kilos explosieven in waren verbonden met een telefoontje, die het gelukkig niet deed anders was het jongetje met andere burgers ontploft.

In Algerije zijn afgelopen jaar honderdduizende moslims vermoord door 'mede' moslims. 'in naam van Allah'

Geloof wordt gewoon duidelijk misbruikt door zogenaamde gelovigen voor hun eigen politiek doel dat is alles maar veel te veel eigenlijk

----------

